#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-24
<orangboy> salam
<mjmsh> salam
<mjmsh> man donbale ye IDE moadele .net baraye brname nevisi mikham kasi hastesh komakam kone
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: long time no task for you lazy :-"
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  ey ey ey ey ey
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: rasti akse tavalode mehrdado linkesho dari man bebinam
<bmoqimi> ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: w8
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3122779/mtux3.png
<narcislinux> everplays:  lol ^
<percent> hi
<narcislinux> percent: wb
<everplays> narcislinux, :P
<percent> i am a beginner about ubuntu . i have a question about it .
<narcislinux> !help | percent
<lubotu3> percent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<percent> what type of partition formatting is proper for ubuntu ?such as fat32 /ntfs
<percent> tanks
<narcislinux> percent: ext3 / ext4 / ...
<percent> tanks very much
<percent> bye
<MehrdadSComputer> سلام
<MehrdadSComputer> چطوری میتونم گراب لینوکس رو دوباره نصب کنم ؟
<narcislinux> wb
<MehrdadSComputer> در ابتدای ورود به سیستم با پیغام زیر مواجه میشوم
<MehrdadSComputer> grub is loading error 17
<MehrdadSComputer> کسی نیست جواب بده
<bmoqimi> mtux: babaaaaaaaaa
<mtux> bmoqimi: chi shode pesaram!?
<bmoqimi> mtux: na manzooram ine ke babaaaaaaaaaaa
<bmoqimi> :D
<mtux> bmoqimi: khob chi?
<mtux> maaamaaaaaan!?
<bmoqimi> mtux: :D hichi asabam khurd shode , ye kar mkham bokonam hezar ta rah vojood dare
<bmoqimi> :D
<mtux> bmoqimi: lol
<mtux> bmoqimi: mage mikhai beresi be khoda ke in hame rah vojud dare!?
<bmoqimi> :))
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<MehrdadSComputer> کسی هست جواب بده ؟
<semac> salam
<Alijoon3> salam doostan
<Alijoon3> ye soal dashtam
<Alijoon3> vase pakhshe mp3 ya namayeshe film tu ubuntu chikar bayad bokonam?
<Alijoon3> kasi nis?
<nixoeen> Alijoon3: bayad codec haro nasb koni
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ping
<mohi> salam, :) shab khosh
<mohi> kasi inja ba CDhaye orginal Silver moshleli nadare too k-ubuntu?
<everplays> mohi, moshkel az k-e avalesh nist dude? :P
 * mohi punchs everplays to his eyes! :D
<mohi> everplays: to moshkeli nadari?
<mohi> akhe mount ham nemishe!
<everplays> mohi, ba baziash chera. vali na hamashoon
<mohi> :/
<narcislinux> ye comand bara in ke chek kone ye narm afzar ro sistem hast ya na va khoroji fals true bede mishnasid ?
<narcislinux> albare dpkg-query na ! ye chiz koli bara hame siistema ba har pakagi
<lxsameer> aptitude show ?
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  na az tarigh command
<lxsameer> narcislinux: khob aptitude show yepackage ham commande dige :)
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  khob in bara deb hast
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  ye chiz moshtarak
<lxsameer> narcislinux: hmmmmmmmmmmm vase che kari mikhay daghighan shayad rahe behtari bashe
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  mikham screp benevisam bad mikham ghable ejra ye dastor chek kone ke barnameyi ke lazeme asan nasbe ya na
<lxsameer> narcislinux: aha
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  ideyi darid ?
<lxsameer> narcislinux: hmmmmmmmmm shayad behtar bashe ke un command o estefade koni va bad error handle bezari vasash
<narcislinux> hm
<the-light> narcislinux: which o whereis shayad bedardet bekhore, ama true o false javab nemide
<lxsameer> narcislinux: commando bezan bad ba $? check kon natije ro
<narcislinux> the-light: lxsameer thx
<lxsameer> narcislinux: ;)
<narcislinux> the-light:  shoma opera darid ?
<the-light> narcislinux: are
<narcislinux> the-light:  command ejrayish chiye ?
<the-light> narcislinux: ba opera run mishe az terminal
<narcislinux> the-light:  tashakorat
<the-light> narcislinux: khahesh mikonam
<narcislinux> !ping | erghezi
<lubotu3> erghezi: ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<erghezi> ‎narcislinux: salam :(
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: باورت میشه از صب گیر بودم؟ :(
<narcislinux> erghezi: gire chi ?
<nixoeen> narcislinux: zendegi dige!
<narcislinux> lol
 * narcislinux aslan soale miporse!
<erghezi> ‎nixoeen: :D
<erghezi> ‏nixoeen: درسته همون زندگی ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-25
<majid_> بیا سلام-چطوری میشه برنامه ای که حذف  کردیم تنظیماتش را هم حذف کرد
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: the-light dingdangdong http://linuxfm.com/podcasts/%DA%AF%D9%88%D8%B4%DB%8C-n9-%DA%AF%D9%88%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%87-espeak/
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: are, didamesh
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: vali testesh nakardam hanuz
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: thx. lets see . . :)
<the-light> narcislinux1:  in file .sh bayad bashe dige? ba text roo server
<narcislinux1> the-light: haminjori ham ehja mishe
<narcislinux1> the-light:  in wordpres bara uplod be formatesh gir midad
<narcislinux1> the-light:  bara linux ke formatesh farghi nadare , hamasho esm hesab mikone !? are ?
<the-light> narcislinux1: be chand byte e avale file negah nemikone baraye shenakhte noe file
<narcislinux1> hm
<the-light> narcislinux1: jaleb shode :) soratesh o faghat bayad yekam kam konam
<narcislinux1> the-light:  nemizare  in formata ro uplod konam
<narcislinux1> lol
<narcislinux1> the-light:  bi dardesar tarin podkastiye ke mishe donlod kard ! kam hajm :D
 * the-light aksare chizaei ke mige ro faghat nemifahme :D
<narcislinux1> lol
<narcislinux1> bayad chand dor gosh dad
<the-light> narcislinux1: are ama yekam vazeh nist aksare harfash
<narcislinux1> the-light:  age ye barname bara talafoz farsi bod khob mishod
<the-light> hanuz maghzam adat nakarde be in noe shenidan :D
<the-light> narcislinux1: fekr nakonam bashe kolan baraye hich OS i, shayadam man nadidam
<narcislinux1> hmm
<mohi> Salam, rooz khosh :)
<mohi> kasi inja ba CDhaye orginal Silver moshkeli nadare too k-ubuntu?
<Guest99301> salam
<Guest99301> man ye seri etelaAt raje be vaghfe ha t0o system amele linux mikhastam
<nixoeen> Guest99301: http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/dd/interrupts.html
<nixoeen> mohi: fekr nakonam ziad ertebati dashte bashe be Ubuntu, moshkelesh ehtemalan sakht afzari e
<Guest99301> nixoeen : mersi
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: vaghti ye adam mitune rahat o gooya o ravan bekhune, chera khod azari ? :)
<mohi> nixoeen: in mosheklo faghat ba linux dashte, roo windowsesh okie
<nixoeen> mohi: khob khorooji e dmesg esh bayad did chi bude
<mohi> nixoeen: bayad check konam... male kasie bayad khodam beram fek konam.
<nixoeen> mohi: khob khodet zahmatesho bekesh, man raaham doore :D
<mohi> nixoeen: man k az khodaame beram :D mitarsam babash shaki beshe :D
<mohi> lol
<nixoeen> mohi: negaran nabash, nemishe ;)
<mohi> nixoeen: ok! beza asr bebinam chika mishe kard :D
<Guest99301> raje be interrupt t0o system amele digeE ham etelaAt darid?
<nixoeen> Guest99301: kodoom system amel ?
<Guest99301> mohem nis kheili! t0o do ta system amel mikham! yekish linux! 0on yeki mohem nis chi bashe
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: khob dige !!! inam ye  ideh bod man ke khodam khosham omad :D
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: are khob, dar hadde idea khoobe, bishtar na :D
<narcislinux1> nixoeen:  chand ta vijegi dare ! 1 - hajme barname kheyli payine 2- amadekardanesh time kamtari mibare , chon lazem nist zabt konma 3- ba cod nevisi ham mishe jaleb taresh kard  . va koli chiza dife . faghat kash  horof farsi ro mitonest bekhone
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: hamino mikhastam begam
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: mitune khoob bashe, age barash Text to Speech e farsi benevisi :D
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: bara kharejiha ke khob javab mide idash
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: hajm ham fekr nakonam ziad mohem bashe, dige aksare afrad iran DSL daran o sora'ateshan dar in had ro javabgoost
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: are, az in kara ham mikonan
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: masalan: http://www.qwiki.com
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: adsl darim vali sorat nadarim . man hanozam ba 2 mb don moshkel daram
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: vali inke ye nafar inkaro anjam bede kheyli behtare! In sabk khoondane kheyli yek navakht o khaste konandast. Rooh nadare!
<narcislinux1> nixoeen:  lol are . ama mishe  ye karayi kard
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: bad shayad zamane kamtari begire ke ye barname sakht chon zabt kardan nemikhad, vali tedade shenavandeganesham kam mishe ;)
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: lol inam bara khodesh sabkiye dige :D
<narcislinux1> :D
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: in linke chi bod ?
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: chizi shabihe wikipedia
<nixoeen> narcislinux1: vali Text to Speech dare ;)
<narcislinux1> nixoeen: thx thx jalebe
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: isfahan hava chetore?
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi:  man esfahan nistam !
<narcislinux1> nemidonam
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: khob isfahan nisti che dalil dare hava ro nadunin/
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi: khob che dalili dare bedonam ?!
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: haminjuri,havaye koja ro miduni hamoono begu
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi:  khuzestan hava khobe
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: eyval :D tehran ham aftabe velarmie
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi:  istgah havashenasi dayer kardin ?!
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: na bikaram
<peropix> salam be hame man 10.10 daram mp3 nemikhone bayad chikar kard komak konid merC
<nixoeen> peropix: bayad Codec hasho az too internet nasb koni
<peropix> khodesh nasb mikone
<peropix> nixoeen : ye kocholo tozih bede
<nixoeen> peropix: inja ro didi ? http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<nixoeen> peropix: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/RestrictedFormats
<peropix> nixoeen : khob beyad beram onja
<nixoeen> peropix: un link dovvomi ke dadam tozih dade kamel
<peropix> nixoeen : mamnon age nashod baz mozahem misham
<peropix> nixoeen : male man 10.10 chizi be esme Add/Remove peyda nakrdam
<nixoeen> peropix: ye ghesmat hast maale nasbe barname hast, unja ro begardi peyda koni ok e
<nixoeen> peropix: ya shayad in rahnama behtar va rahat tar bashe: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mp3
<DIP_MV> salam doostan!
<DIP_MV> kesi ba TOR/Privoxy ya Polipo moshkel payda nakarde?
<DIP_MV> man dige nemtonam bashun browse konam chand vaqt pish kar mikardan...
<erghezi> ‎کسی این بایکون رو اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ کامپایل کرده؟ http://zwnj.org/2008/04/persian-in-console-using-bicon-and.html
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> slaam
<royaflash> salm
<royaflash> salam
<royaflash> kasy to canal hast
<royaflash> ?
<royaflash> chetor mishe iptable ro restart kard
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: سلام :) ریست یعنی چی؟
<royaflash> etc/init.d/./iptables restart
<royaflash> kar nemikone
<royaflash> erghezi: restart
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: اگه برنامه نصب کرده باشی باید بشه خاموش روشن کرد
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: من با برنامه همیشه کار میکنم :ي
<royaflash> erghezi: aziz man nemishe
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: راه دوره؟ سروره؟
<royaflash> erghezi: mishe ezafe kard
<royaflash> erghezi: va run hast
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: خب استاپش کن
<royaflash> vali restart nemishe
<royaflash> erghezi: nemishe aziz
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: چی نمیشه؟ اصلن استاپ نمیشه؟
<royaflash> aslan to init.d
<royaflash> optables nist
<royaflash> iptables
<erghezi> ‎service iptable stop
<erghezi> ‏این چی؟
<royaflash> onam kar nemikone
<royaflash> erghezi: service az init.d run mikone
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: توصیه من همون برنامه گرافیکیه :ی
<royaflash> erghezi: ba iptables kar kardin ?
<erghezi> ‏royaflash: به صورت مستقیم نه :)
<royaflash> ok
<royaflash> :((
<royaflash> ~x(
<royaflash> :)
<B_Z> سلام کسی اینجا لوکال داره؟
<royaflash> B_Z: bale befarmayid
<B_Z> royaflash, salam
<royaflash> B_Z: salam
<B_Z> royaflash, man moshkel daram nemidonam foldere publicam kojast
<royaflash> /home/<username>/public
<B_Z> royaflash, to local hostam mizane It works!
<B_Z> This is the default web page for this server.
<royaflash> apache ro az makazen nasb kardin ya ba xampp
<royaflash> B_Z: apache ro az makazen nasb kardin ya ba xampp
<B_Z> royaflash, az cd homa
<royaflash> ok
<B_Z> royaflash, alan foldero daram
<B_Z> royaflash, vali to sh khaliye
<royaflash> B_Z: boro to /var/www
<B_Z> !
<royaflash>  B_Z rafti
<B_Z> royaflash, var koja mishe
<royaflash> B_Z: rafti
<B_Z> ?
<royaflash> /var/www/
<B_Z> royaflash, var nadara
<royaflash> B_Z: benevis 2 terminal
<royaflash> sudo natiluse /var/www
<royaflash> B_Z: distrot chiye
<B_Z> sudo natiluse /var/www
<royaflash> B_Z: sudo natilus /var/www
<B_Z> sudo: natiluse: command not found
<royaflash> sudo natiluse /var/www
<royaflash> e nazar
<royaflash> natilus
<royaflash> e nadare
<royaflash> e ezafe neveshtam
<royaflash> B_Z: neveshty
<B_Z> sudo: natilus: command not found
<royaflash> B_Z: ba gnome  hasti ?
<B_Z> bale
<B_Z> royaflash, fekonam
<B_Z> !
<royaflash> B_Z: 2 system khodeti
<B_Z> bale
<royaflash> B_Z: ya vasl shode be server
<B_Z> royaflash, phpmyadmin
<B_Z> royaflash, baz mishe
<royaflash> B-Z:distrot chiye ?
<B_Z> royaflash, vali localhosto ke mizanam mige its work
<royaflash> azize man
<royaflash> 1 dagige sabr kon
<B_Z> royaflash,  man shadidan taze karam
<royaflash> bayad neshon bede
<royaflash> ok
<royaflash> man dar khedatam
<royaflash> khob
<royaflash> file maneger to systemet chiye ?
<royaflash> ba chi miri file hato negah mikoni ?
<royaflash> B_Z:
<B_Z> royaflash, in fanamam nemidonam chera khamosh nemishe
<B_Z> File manager?
<royaflash> are
<B_Z> fle manager nadaram
<royaflash> eybaba
<royaflash> mage mishe
<royaflash> pas ba chi miri fileha va folder ha ro mibini
<B_Z> mohit gerafikiye dige
<B_Z> entekhab mikonam miram mibinam
<B_Z> genum manzoretone?
<DIP_MV> Dostan TOR/Privoxy ke be nazar miad baste shode.....jaygozinii hast?
<B_Z> royaflash, man ziyadi 0 kilo metram miram migardam khodam peydash mikonam bebakhshid ke vaghtetono gerftam
<royaflash> B_Z:
<royaflash> B_Z: khob man ham 0 kilometr bodam
<royaflash> B_Z: chera narahat mishi
<royaflash> B_Z: daram migam ke
<B_Z> royaflash, na narahat barachi khob shomna asabeton khord mishe :D
<royaflash> B_Z: az khoja mibinid asabam kharab mishe
<royaflash> B_Z: shoma osolan zood gezavat mikonid
<royaflash> khob
<B_Z> royaflash, bebakhshid
<royaflash> on barname ke miri file ha ro mibini esmesh file maneger hast
<royaflash> on ro baz khon
<royaflash> boro 2 about
<royaflash> bebin chiye
<royaflash> help>about
<royaflash> B_Z: rafti
<B_Z> Nautilus 2.32.0
<royaflash> ok aziz didi natilus dari
<royaflash> khob hala boro to terminal
<royaflash> rafti ?
<royaflash> benevis
<B_Z> dastrasi root mikhad>?
<royaflash> sudo nautilus /var/www/
<royaflash> inharo copy kon va paste kon to terminalet
<royaflash> midoni ke terminal kojast ?
<B_Z> bale
<royaflash> ok
<royaflash> ye ramz mikhad
<B_Z> wow
<B_Z> roya
<royaflash> royaflash
<B_Z> royaflash, ok shod
<B_Z> :d
<royaflash> khob index.php ro ejra mikone
<royaflash> hala avazesh kon o edit kon va ....
<royaflash> man darkedmatam .
<B_Z> royaflash, alan cahdn ta soal alan man mitonam foldere jomlaro tosh berizam?
<royaflash> B_Z: bayad be database vasle koni joomla ro
<royaflash> B_Z: chera nemitoni
<royaflash> ta betoni run koni
<B_Z> royaflash, yechizi migam fosh nadin in pass phpmyadmin age faramosh beshe chi mishe
<B_Z> ?
<royaflash> B_Z: shoma fosh midin . dalili nadare ke aslan narahat besham harchegadr soal dari bepors .
<royaflash> phpmyadmin ro hazf kon az aval nasb kon
<royaflash> yebare dige azat ramz mikhad
<B_Z> royaflash, na man age chizi goftam mazerat mikham
<royaflash> B_Z: khahesh mikonam
<B_Z> royaflash, in useresh chi mishe
<royaflash> root
<B_Z> royaflash, You don't have permission to access /Joomla_Persian_1.5.22/ on this server.
<royaflash> khob copy kardi pas
<B_Z> royaflash, bale vali ono mige
<B_Z> royaflash, chejori behesh dastrasi 777 bedam
<royaflash> benevis sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www/joomla
<royaflash> dorost mishe
<B_Z> chmod: cannot access `/var/www/joomla': No such file or directory
<royaflash> azize man esme folderet ke joomla fagat nist
<royaflash> rename kon ya benevis akharesh Joomla_Persian_1.5.22
<royaflash> http://royaflash.wordpress.com weblog man hast ke dar zamine gnu/linux minevisam
<royaflash> va yek wiki ham darim dar zamine shabake va amniyat shabake be adreese: http://wiki.royaflash.com khosh hal mishim 2 ham bashi va age matlabe dashti share koni .
<royaflash> B_Z: hal shod ?
<B_Z> royaflash, man fildero kardam jomla
<B_Z> royaflash, ino zadam sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www/jooml
<B_Z> royaflash, sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www/joomla
<B_Z> royaflash, vali baz cannot access dad
<royaflash> degat kardi esme folderet ro eshtebah naneveshty
<royaflash> B_Z: TeamViewer dari
<B_Z> mage linux teamviemer dare?
<B_Z> !
<B_Z> ba J bozorg zadam dige eror nadad
<B_Z> :d
<B_Z> No configuration file found and no installation code available. Exiting...
<B_Z> !
<B_Z> fekonam dorost shod
<royaflash> bale dare
<royaflash> ok
<royaflash> movafag bashi
<B_Z> royaflash, in tell vel nemikone
<Mehrdad> salam bacheha
<Mehrdad> man taze varedam
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<B_Z> royaflash, salammmmmmmmm
<royaflash> salam
<royaflash> B_Z: salam
<B_Z> royaflash, bebakhshid ke yeho raftam tell zang khord
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> kasi inja bar name nevis hast ye chand ta soal daram
<farhad_hf> B_Z: barnamenevise chi? soaleto bepors age kesi balad bashe j mide ;)
<farhad_hf> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<B_Z> farhad_hf, bebakhsid havasam nabod
<B_Z> farhad_hf, mikhastam bebinam bara neveshtane barname be zabone c/c++ chi pishnehad mikonin
<farhad_hf> IDE ? eclipse , qtcreator, kdevelop, code-blocks, anjuta ,....
<farhad_hf> IDE ziad hast
<farhad_hf> age az kde estefade mikoni, man kdevelop/qtcreator ro pishnehad mikonam
<farhad_hf> albate qtcreator ro dar har soorat pishnehad mikonam :D hata age az gnome esteafde mikoni! :P
<B_Z> kodesh compail mikone :d
<farhad_hf> are
<B_Z> chejori mitonam peydash konam
<B_Z> ?
<farhad_hf> ubuntu dari?
<farhad_hf> too package manageret begard,
<farhad_hf> packagesh hast ;)
<B_Z> chashm
<B_Z> farhad_hf, bale
<B_Z> alan in pakage  to ubuntu software center
<B_Z> farhad_hf, manzoretone
<B_Z> ?
<farhad_hf> are fek konam,
<B_Z> 142 mg
<farhad_hf> man khodam ghadim ba synaptic kar mikardam :P behtar bood, in software center ro ziad kar nakardam bahash :D
<B_Z> synaptic koja hast
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> farhad_hf, yaftam
<B_Z> !
<B_Z> :d
<B_Z> farhad_hf, to homa nist>?
 * farhad_hf kheili vaghte ubuntu nadare :P
<farhad_hf> B_Z: nemidoonam!
<B_Z> farhad_hf, pas lana ba chi kar mikonin
<B_Z> ?
<farhad_hf> B_Z: gentoo
<B_Z> mohitesh chejoriye
<B_Z> farhad_hf, man ke alan omadam to linux jogh marg shodam
<B_Z> !
<farhad_hf> sakhte baraye avale kar,
<farhad_hf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux
<B_Z> farhad_hf, alan man ba fonte farsi ham moshkel daram nasb kardam hamechi khobe vali to anjomana miram kheyli rize
<B_Z> farhad_hf, alan linuxam 700 mg update dare
<B_Z> update konam
<B_Z> ?
<farhad_hf> versione ubuntu chie?
<B_Z> 10.10
<farhad_hf> :D
<B_Z> farhad_hf, chishod :d
<farhad_hf> are, update kon! moshkeli pish nemiad ehtemalan ;)
<B_Z> farhad_hf, chashm emshab 1 ke free mishe miram bara update
 * farhad_hf bbl
<B_Z> gentoo ajab mohiti dare!
<B_Z> royaflash, salam
<B_Z> farhad_hf, bebakhshid akan man bara downloade file az wget estefade mikonam
<B_Z> farhad_hf, chize digeyi ham hast
<B_Z> ?
<nixoeen> B_Z: che mohiti dare ?!
<B_Z> nixoeen, nemidonam chera in irc bogh nemizane
<B_Z> nixoeen, bebakhshid alan didam
<B_Z> nixoeen,che chizi che mohiti dare
<B_Z> ?
<nixoeen> B_Z: migi Gentoo ajab mohiti dare
<nixoeen> B_Z: goftam che mohiti dare?!
<B_Z> nixoeen, alan ax mohitesho didam
<B_Z> nixoeen, jalebe
<nixoeen> B_Z: AKSesh mage ahamiati dare ? vaghti Gnome estefade koni Hameye Gnome ha Gnome an!
<B_Z> nixoeen, bale dorost migin
<B_Z> kasi inja hast iz virtual box estefade karde bashe
<lxsameer> B_Z: soaletuno beporsin kasi balad bashe javab mide
<B_Z> lxsameer, chashm
<B_Z> to virtual boz mikham win nasb konam
<lxsameer> B_Z: cheshmet bi bala
<B_Z> mikhastam beporsam hdd chikar konam
<lxsameer> B_Z: kazem nist kkari bokoni khodesh ye file be onvane hdd misaze barat
<B_Z> lxsameer, start ke mikonam mige ror fatal boot
<lxsameer> B_Z: shayad boot devicet eshtebah set shode
<B_Z> lxsameer, hosele darin man begam rahnamayi konin
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> ????
<lxsameer> B_Z: manzuret virtual boxe ?
<B_Z> lxsameer, bezarin bebinam to google amozesh hast
<B_Z> lxsameer, bale
<lxsameer> B_Z: man virtual box kar nakardam ziad vali soal dashti shayad betunam komaket konam
<B_Z> lxsameer, mamnoonam
<peropix> salam decoder mp3 amade download ham hast?
<B_Z> lxsameer, boot nemishe
<B_Z> lxsameer, koja  bayad boto entekhab kard
<lxsameer> B_Z: ino dige nemidunam UI e vritualboxo nadidam
<isabel> salam
<peropix> super ubuntu 10.10 ham omade ?
<peropix> isabel : salam
<isabel> ye soal dashtam
<B_Z> isabel, salam
<B_Z> peropix, bara boot?
<isabel> site linux meli ro kesti balade
<nixoeen> isabel: foss.ir
<isabel> mersi
<isabel> khaili lotf kardi
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> ki ye quarium too terminal mikhad?
<Omid> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-apple-osx-terminal-ascii-aquarium.html
<B_Z> lxsameer_, jan moshkele winamam hal shod alan to linux winam daram
<B_Z> :d
<ilia> salam
<ilia> alo alo
<dark-sun> سلام ایها الناس
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه:
<dark-sun> ایها الناس خاک قربت خانه نیست * مرغ آزادی دگر در لانه نیست
<dark-sun> من دلم در حسرت یک آشناست * خانه اما، دست صاحب خانه نیست
<dark-sun> بگذریم.. امشب حالم خوب نیست. واسه همه‌ی اون‌هایی که دلشون طوفانیه و شرایط سختی رو دارن پشت سر می‌گذارن یک پیام داشتم
<dark-sun> پیامم رو می‌گم و می‌رم
<dark-sun> رفقا یک روز «خوب» میاد...
<dark-sun> شب هم
<dark-sun> شب بر همگی خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-26
<dark-sun> سلام عزیزان جان!
<dark-sun> این روزا یکم گرفتارم. قبلا عذرخواهی می‌کنم که دیر به دیر میام.
<dark-sun> دوست عزیزی پیام خصوصی دادن.. ممنونم گلم. چشم. سعی می‌کنم هر روز هر چند کوتاه به این کانال سری بزنم
<dark-sun> خب یک خبر بدم از آپ تایم لپ تاپم:
<dark-sun> 12:38:10 up 4 days, 23:45
<dark-sun> فوق العاده نیست؟ دارم به روز پنجم نزدیک می‌شم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> خب دیگه باید برم.. روی گل همه‌تون رو می‌بوسم.
<dark-sun> فعلا/
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bax 
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: salam chand min vaght dari ?
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: salam
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: salam aziz
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: chand min mishe vaght et ro begiram
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<nima_> salammmmmmm
<nima_> hi
<Guest16433> salam
<B_Z> mikhastam ye mashverat bokonam
<B_Z> the-light, salam
<the-light> B_Z: salam
<rahmani> سلام
<B_Z> the-light, mikhastam ye mashverati bokonam be nazare shoma man kolan wino pak konam bejash to virtuabox ye seven nasb konam
<B_Z> ?
<rahmani> اینجا کسی پی اچ پی بلد هست؟
<the-light> B_Z: nemidunam bastegi be niaz o salighe khodetun dare
<B_Z> the-light, moshkeli chizi nadare man kolan 3 ta barame mikham estefade konam
<B_Z> the-light, shoma kenare ham darin?
<rahmani> اینجا کسی پی اچ پی بلد هست؟
<the-light> B_Z: bale rooye sda haye jodast
<B_Z> the-light, manam alan haminjoram be nazare shoma fargh mikone /
<the-light> B_Z: age nakhayn restart konin are, ya ram kam bashe o ...
<B_Z> the-light, man ghablana ziyad azaton rahnamayi gerftam vaghan mamnoonam
<B_Z> the-light, hala be nazare shoma in karo bokonam
<B_Z> ?
<the-light> B_Z: goftam ke saligheie ya ba tavajoh be hardware inkaro bayad konin, man chon chand mah 1 baram estefade nemikonam jodast
<B_Z> the-light, moshkele sakht afzar ke nadaram 4 gig ram 2 gig geraphic .vali khob nemikham hey boot avaz konam dishabam xp nasb kardam
<B_Z> the-light, mondam chikar konam
<the-light> B_Z: dakhele Vbox Shared mishan ina, age moshkeli nadare o mikhayn hamzaman barname run konin, rooye vbox o qemu mishe nasb kard
<the-light> az wine ham mishe komak begirin age beshe ba aoon app hasho nasb kard
<rahmani> کسی می دونه جوملا (مدیدیت محتوا )یعنی چی؟
<B_Z> rahmani, maniye joomla yani chi ya kolan joomla chi hast?
<B_Z> the-light, nasb kardam barnamaro run nakard barnamaro wine
<B_Z> the-light, alan man baram soale maslan age man 512 ram bedam 10 hdd age windows run nabashe
<B_Z> baz ham oona masraf mishe ya ya vaghti barname baz bashe share mishe
<B_Z> ?
<the-light> B_Z: vaghti app e virtual sazi ro run konin masraf mishan faghat
<B_Z> the-light, bebakhshid enghad soal mikonama
<B_Z> the-light,  man pooste baraye ubuntu nasb konam ke moshkeli nadare?
<the-light> B_Z: khahesh mikonam
<the-light> nemidunam man ubuntu estefade nemikonam
<B_Z> to ghesmate them OSX not install yani chi
<B_Z> ?
<omid> salam
<B_Z> salam be hame
<sadrolla> salam
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> the-light, salam
<the-light> salam B_Z
<B_Z> the-light, baz mozahem shodam
<B_Z> the-light, bebakhshid
<B_Z> the-light, shoma az massengeram estefade mikonin
<B_Z> ?
<the-light> B_Z: moshkeletun chie
<B_Z> the-light, alan man az Pidgin  estefade mikonam pm ke miad hichi bogh ya zangi nemizane
<B_Z> hata plugin seda ham nasb kardam ama
<B_Z> bazam hichi
<the-light> inja ke moshkeli nadare, plugin ezafi ham nemikhad
<B_Z> the-light, akhe hich sedayi azash dar nemiyad bayad chikar konam
<B_Z> ?
<the-light> momkene az sedaye system bashe, nazari nadaram man
<B_Z> the-light, na alan daram ahang gosh midam
<the-light> B_Z: ghesmate perferences => sounds ro ye negah konin mute nabashe
<the-light> *preferences
<B_Z> na bazam pm miad hamichi aroome
<the-light> B_Z: ruye 1ki az event hash previwe ro bezanin bebinid seda mide ya na
<B_Z> the-light,  fekonam radif shod
<erghezi> ‎the-light: salaaam
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سلاام :ی
<the-light> erghezi: salam navid, chetori?
<erghezi> ‏the-light: مررسی خووبم :)  تو خووفی؟ :ي
<everplays> bah bah! haj novid chetore?
<everplays> salaam dude :)
<the-light> erghezi: ey bad nistam :)
<the-light> everplays: salam :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: حاجی مررسی خووبم :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: حاجی دست به دامنتم :ي این وبلاگم چرا پستاش باز نمیشه؟
<erghezi> ‎everplays: www.novid.ir
<erghezi> ‏everplays: تا دیروز که درست بودش :ی میگم نکنه هک شدم؟ :ی
<erghezi> ‏the-light: می بینی همین اول کار هکمون کردن رفت پی کارش :ی
<erghezi> ‏the-light: میگن هدفمندم بوده :ی
<the-light> erghezi: maloome badkhah ziad dari pas :))
<erghezi> ‏the-light: میخوای تو بیا وبلاگ فیلتر شده من بنویس :) من دیگه دارم میام novid.ir :D
<everplays> the-light, salaam dude
<everplays> erghezi, alaan check mikonam
<everplays> lol
<everplays> in ke bala miad erghezi
<everplays> mikhasti blog tabligh koni?
<everplays> :D
<erghezi> ‏everplays: رو پستا کلیک میکنی؟ چی ؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: می خوای نظرات رو بخونی باید رو هر پست کلیک کنی دیگه :ي
<everplays> htaccess nazashti :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اونا نمی یان :)
<erghezi> ‎everplays: آخه اگه نذاشته بودم که آدرس این شکلی نمیشد :ی  http://www.novid.ir/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF-%D9%87%D9%85%D9%87-%DA%A9%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%BE%E2%80%8C%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%DB%8C%DA%A9-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%DB%8C%D9%88%D8%AA%DB%8C%D9%88.html
<everplays> bebin vaghti address-e post-a ro taghyir midadi behet mige ke ye file-e .htaccess besaz
<everplays> rabti nadare
<erghezi> ‏everplays: http://mahziar.ir/?p=2496 اینطوری می موند خب
<the-light> erghezi: na merci ziad ahle weblog nevisi nistam :)
<everplays> bebin neshoon dadanesh ye chiz-e
<everplays> rewrite karanesh 1chiz
<erghezi> ‏everplays: بذار
<erghezi> ‏everplays: الان دیگه وارد سی پنلم نمی تونم بشم :ي
<erghezi> ‎Login Attempt Failed!
<erghezi> ‏عجب :)
<erghezi> ‏میگم هک شدم رفته دیگه‌؟
<everplays> :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays:  تحمل شنیدنش رو داررم‌:)))))))  بگووو جون دادا اگه هک شدم‌:ی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: دکمه ریکاور نداره؟ :ی
<everplays> kar-e windows-as
<everplays> 1bar dige try kon
<everplays> ba ftp ham mishe
<erghezi> ‏ایووول رفتش
<erghezi> ‏هووف
<erghezi> ‏everplays: خب این فایل موجوده با موجوز ۶۴۴
<everplays> toosh chi dari?
<everplays> too .htaccess va daghighan koja dorost-esh kardi?
<erghezi> ‎erghezi: http://pastebin.com/5Ud5tBie
<erghezi> ‏everplays: دقیقن تو پوشه ای که wp-admin هستش
<everplays> na, bayad bezarish too khode wordpress
<everplays> 1folder bala tar
<erghezi> ‏آره دیگه
<erghezi> ‏دقیقن همونجاست
<erghezi> ‏که توش پوشه های wp-admin و wp-content و چند تا دیگه هم هست
<erghezi> ‏یعنی کنارش هست
<erghezi> ‏همون فولدری که فایل wp-config هم توشه
<everplays> shared host gerefti erghezi ?
<everplays> jash va mohtavash ok-e
<erghezi> ‏everplays:  ببین من فقط جا زدم
<erghezi> ‎erghezi: www.me.novid.ir
<erghezi> ‏everplays:  ممکنه برای این بوده باشه؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: چون تا قبل این که تست کردم همه چی اوکی بود!
<everplays> erghezi, host-et cpanel-e ya chiz-e dige?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سی پنله :) از بهنام گرفتم... به نظر نمیاد هاست مشکلی داشته باشه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ببین فقط تو پوشه /public_html
<erghezi> ‏everplays: که وردپرس نصبه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ی فولدر دیگه هم ساخته شده به اسم me
<erghezi> ‎everplays: برای همین me.novid.ir
<everplays> khob bebin alaan tanha chizi ke momkene etefagh oftade bashe ine ke vase subdomain az rewrite estefade karde bashe va in 2ta baham ghati karde bashan
<erghezi> ‏everplays: منم همین حدس رو می‌زنم! حالا چطوری باید بفهمونم که ری رایت نکنه؟ قبلیش رو چطوری باید برگردونم؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اون وردپرسی که داخل فولدر me هست باید یکی هم برای اون بسازم؟
<everplays> too in halat ke dari ba novid.ir kar mikoni me.novid.ir moshekeli ijad nemikone
<everplays> makhsoosan ke too ye subdir hast
<erghezi> ‏everplays: الان ساختار url رو مث اول کردم
<erghezi> ‎http://www.novid.ir/?p=2000
<erghezi> ‏بالا میاد ... حالا دوباره عوض کنم شاید درست شد
<erghezi> ‎http://www.novid.ir/%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%86%D8%B3%D8%AE%D9%87-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%AF-%DA%A9%D8%B1%D9%86%D9%84-%DB%B2-%DB%B6-%DB%B3%DB%B8.html
<erghezi> ‏الان درست شد!
<erghezi> ‏به خاطر همون me بودش یعنی؟
<erghezi> ‏الان برای اون هم باید تو پوشه خودش یه فایل ایجاد کنم دیگه؟ اگه بخوام urlش این شکلی باشه
<everplays> are
<erghezi> ‏everplays: مررررررسی آقا
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آقا برای امنیت کار خاصی نباید کنم؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: مقاله ای چیزی؟ کار خاصی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اینا که هک میشن چطوری میشن؟
<everplays> erghezi, user-et ro admin nazar vase avalin harekat :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: نذاشتم :) ولی من متوجه نشدم چرا هک میشن اگه ادمین باشن؟
<everplays> badam har vaght update-e jadid (makhsoosan minor version) oomad sari update kon
<everplays> mamoolan oona ro ke hack mikonan az khode wp hack nemishan, masalan taraf ye jaye dige-e server nofooz mikone
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آخه الان تو وبلاگ یوزر جدیدم رو زده :ی
<erghezi> ‎everplays: novid :D
<everplays> hala 200ta site ke roosh hast ro miare bala
<everplays> erghezi, khob be jaye user-et nickname bezar neshoon bede
<erghezi> ‏everplays: چه جاالب اینو نمی دونستم :)) ببینم پس یوزر رو مثل پسورد سخت بذارم؟
<everplays> na oonghadr, vali admin ham nazar ke taraf nesf-e raho rafte bashe
<nixoeen> erghezi: behtarin kar ine ke user ro bezari admin, password ham hamun bezari ke yevaght yadet nare!
<erghezi> ‏everplays: حاجی حالا بخوام یوزر رو عوض کنم باید همه چی رو از اول نصب کنم؟
<nixoeen> erghezi: nemidunam ino didi ya na: member:erghezi: behtarin kar ine ke user ro bezari admin, password ham hamun bezari ke yevaght yadet nare!
<everplays> erghezi, na. az database mitooni avaz koni
<erghezi> ‏nixoeen: من گیج شدم ؟ بذارم ادمین؟ یوزر وردپرس رو؟
<nixoeen> erghezi: are, ham user ro, ham password ro!
<erghezi> ‏nixoeen: میخوای اصلن ی پست بدم؟ توش یوزر و پسوردم رو شیر کنم؟
<nixoeen> erghezi: na, un dige moshkele amniati ijad mikone!
<erghezi> ‏nixoeen: چرا مشکل امنیتی؟ کلن ی کاری میکنیم که هیچ کی هیچ چیزی رو نتونه تغییر بده :ی
<nixoeen> erghezi: unshekli ham moshkele karbordi peyda mikone ;)
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> ye ki peda meshe ratoghaye daghigh munt kardam image haye iso ro baraye mam tozeh bedeh
<dark-sun> Maryam: sudo mount -o loop the-iso /media/cdrom0
<Maryam> ???????????? /media/cdrom0
<dark-sun> آسونتر از اونیه که توضیح بخواد
<dark-sun> Maryam: cdrom0
<Maryam> esmesho
<dark-sun> Maryam: مشخص کننده‌ی یک دایرکتوری مربوط به سی دی رام‌ ماونت شده است
<dark-sun> Maryam: اگه دوستش نداری یک دایرکتوری بساز توی همون مسیر و بجای سی دی رام صفر از اون استفاده کن
<Maryam> dark-sun;mehs eye kam beshtar tozoh beden
<Maryam> man ye iso daram toye /home/maryam
<Maryam> chejori muntesh konam alan ke roye cd rom load beshe
<dark-sun> Maryam: هوووم..
<dark-sun> Maryam: وقتی سی دی ماونت بشه. دسترسی بهش ساده است
<dark-sun> Maryam: ببینین کافیه به جای
<dark-sun> the-iso
<dark-sun> Maryam: مسیر کامل ایمیج رو بنویسین
<ramin> در مورد power manegment کی اطلاع داره
<dark-sun> Maryam: sudo mount -o loop ~/the-iso.iso  /media/cdrom0
<nixoeen> ramin: daghighan dar morede chish ?!
<nixoeen> ramin: soaleto kamel benevis age mikhay javab begiri
<dark-sun> ramin: منظورش اینه که مثل آدم سوالت رو بپرس!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> nixoeen: مگه نه؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<nixoeen> dark-sun: :)
<ramin> راستش یه تحقیقه  در مورد هرچیش
<ramin> من هیچی بلد نیستم ازش
<nixoeen> ramin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_management
<dark-sun> ramin: اینجا گوگل نیست! برو گوگل کن بعدش هم کپی. پیست. بعدشم نمره می‌گیری..هوووراا
<ramin> اگر مقاله ای چیزی دارین معرفی کنید لطفا
<ramin> آخه چیزی گیرم نمیاد
<dark-sun> ramin: نه! این یعنی اینکه باید ترجمه کنی! کار یکم سخت می‌شه
<Maryam_> ببخشید دیس شدم
<dark-sun> Maryam_: هیچ جای بخشش نیست.. البته برای آی اس پی تون
<dark-sun> :P
<Maryam_> :))
<dark-sun> Maryam_: تا کجای دستورات رو دریافت کردین؟
<Maryam_> میخوام که فایل iso روی سی دی رام لود بشه
<Maryam_> iso injast home/maryam
<nixoeen> Maryam_: be un migan Burn kardan!
<dark-sun> Maryam_: sudo mount -o loop the-iso /media/cdrom0
<Maryam_> in ghesmatesho man namegeram /media/cdrom0
<dark-sun> Maryam_: نیازی نیست سخت بگیرین. سیستم متوجه‌اش می‌شه
<dark-sun> Maryam_: ولی محض اطلاع بیشتر
<dark-sun> Maryam_: /media
<dark-sun> فایل سیستمی هستش که المان‌های سخت افزاری مثل سی دی رام
<dark-sun> محتویاتشون رو اونجا قرار می‌ٔن
<dark-sun> می‌دن*
<dark-sun> Maryam_: دایرکتوری اونجا مهم نیست. فقط برای تشخیص هستش
<dark-sun> ان اکرمکم عند الله والدکم!
<dark-sun> یعنی دایرکتوری والدشون مهممه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> من که می‌گم دی سی شد...
<dark-sun> nixoeen: شرط می‌بندی؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: ke chi ?
<dark-sun> nixoeen: که مریم دی سی شده؟
<Maryam_> نرمافزار افیس 2010 رو چجوری روی لینوکس نصبش کنم
<nixoeen> dark-sun: na :D
<dark-sun> اوه! پسر شانس اوردم
<dark-sun> Maryam_: نصب نکن. نفرین می‌شین..نفرین تاکس
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> Maryam_: wine
<nixoeen> Maryam_: bejash mituni LibreOffice ro nasb koni
<dark-sun> Maryam_: نصبش کنین
<dark-sun> nixoeen: بگذار نفرین بشه یکم بخندیم
<dark-sun> :)))
<Maryam_> خفه شی بهتره
<dark-sun> Maryam_: System> Administration > synaptic package manaer
<dark-sun> Maryam_: اونجا سرچ کنین
<Maryam_> خوب
<dark-sun> Maryam_: wine
<dark-sun> Maryam_: بعدش که نصبش کردین
<Maryam_> wine ger mazane vaghti nasbesh mekonam
<dark-sun> Maryam_: ها؟
<dark-sun> Maryam_: بعد از اینکه نصبش تمام شد. می‌تونین روی فایل اکزه راست کلیک کنین و
<dark-sun> open with wine
<dark-sun> Maryam_: بعدش دیگه نصب می‌شه
<dark-sun> Maryam_: خب شاید بهتر باشه یک ماشین مجازی نصب کنین بعدش روی اون ماشین مجازی ویندوز نصب کنین
<dark-sun> Maryam_: این مطمئن‌ترین راه هستش
<dark-sun> Maryam_: oracle VirtualBox
<dark-sun> Maryam_: یک شبیه ساز آسونه.
<dark-sun> البته شبیه ساز زیاده واسه لینوکس
<dark-sun> این دفعه دیگه دی سی شده!
<dark-sun> یک ...
<dark-sun> دو ...
<dark-sun> سه ...
<dark-sun> ناک آوت!
<dark-sun> محمد علی کلی برنده شد!
<the-light> dark-sun: jaye monasebi inja baraye takhlie ehsasat nista, juju ha mian barat ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: دوستت دارم مهربون
<dark-sun> <3
<dark-sun> the-light: من زیاد نمی‌مونم
<the-light> dark-sun: are akhar yeki terror et mikone!
<dark-sun> هوووم... یعنی کی ممکنه بخواد من رو ترور کنه؟
<dark-sun> من که این همه طرفدار دارم!
<dark-sun> مثلا همین چن سرو! هر دقیقه بهم پی ام می‌ده
<dark-sun> ChanServ: گفتم بیا تو کانال..
<Maryam_> vaghti karte gerafic ati ro nasb mekonam ubuntu mepare
<Maryam_> ??????????
<nixoeen> Maryam_: Bayad begi erroresh chie
<Maryam_> ubuntu dege load nameshe'
<nixoeen> Maryam_: un ro ke gofti, ye errori mide vaghti ke X mikhad bala biad, un ro bayad begi
<Maryam_> ubuntu meyad vali be hich chez dastrasi nadaram
<Maryam_> faghat safhaye load
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> bebakhshid
<B_Z> dastor start localhost chi bood
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: ها؟ دستور چی چی بود؟
<dark-sun> B_Z: وب سرور زدی جدیدا؟
<B_Z> local host dastoresh chi bood mizadim run mishod
<dark-sun> B_Z: سوال رو جواب بده! جه وب سروری؟ چیکار می‌خوای بکنی؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, man joomla ro localhost nasb daram dishab nasb kardam alan yadam rafte chejori to terminal localo run konam
<B_Z> php myadmin daram localam az homa nasb kardam esmesho nemidonam
<dark-sun> B_Z: بهترین اینه که یک عدد ترمینال باز کنی
<dark-sun> B_Z: بعدش جهت بالا رو بزنی تا دستوری که دیشب زدی رو پیدا کنی
<B_Z> dark-sun, emtehan kardam mesle inke pak shode dastora
<Maryam> dark-sun:baste haye rat.gz chejori nasb meshan
<dark-sun> Maryam: bale, lotf darin.. "tar xvfz file.tar.gz"
<dark-sun> B_Z:  چه بد شانسی
<B_Z> dark-sun, vaghan bekhoda
<dark-sun> B_Z: ببین آپاجی نصب کردی؟
<Maryam> hala namekhad moalem zaban beshen
<Maryam> begooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dark-sun> B_Z: sudo service apache2 status
<dark-sun> Maryam: من که «مو» از «گردنم» باریکتره!
<dark-sun> Maryam: tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<Maryam> ok
<B_Z> dark-sun, No apache MPM package installed
<dark-sun> B_Z: پس کار سخت شد! احتمالا یاد هست فایل‌های جوملا رو تو کدوم مسیر کپی کردی؟
<the-light> Maryam: mikhayn install konin ya extract?
<Maryam> install
<dark-sun> the-light: نمی‌دونم چیکار می‌خواد بکنه! خیلی مشکوکه
<B_Z> dark-sun, /var/www/
<the-light> in file ha mamoolan source hastan Maryam
<dark-sun> بهروز رو گفتم!
<the-light> Maryam: bayad compile konin
<Maryam> the-light:chejori
<B_Z> dark-sun, salam
<dark-sun> B_Z: پس به احتمال زیاد آپاچی نصب کردی هموطن.
<the-light> Maryam: chi hast app esh?
<dark-sun> B_Z: سلام عزییییزم کجایی تو؟ پیدات نیست! یک سر بهمون بزن دلمون برات تنگ می‌شه
<B_Z> dark-sun, chejori runesh konam HOMA nabs karde
<Maryam> inja http://gnome-look.org ye them vase linux doenload kardam mekham nasbesh konam
<dark-sun> B_Z: من کسی به اسم هما نمی‌شناسم! خانم بچه‌هامون بشنوه شاکی می‌شه
<B_Z> dark-sun, koli pishraft kardam
<B_Z> dark-sun, :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: خوشحالم عزیزم.
<B_Z> dark-sun, ino chejori start konanm
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: واسه آپاچی هم شاید اگه دو رو برداری درست بشه
<dark-sun> B_Z: sudo service apache start
<the-light> Maryam: GDM ya Splash
<dark-sun> من واقعا نمی‌دونم توی این هما چی می‌گذارن که ملت رو زابراه می‌کنه
<dark-sun> Maryam: معمولا راهنمای نصب هر چیزی کنار خودش هست. اگه نباشه باید از دلایت کمک گرفت یا گوگل
<Maryam> manzoret az gdm ya splash chey
<dark-sun> من که احسان رو ترجیح می‌دم
<the-light> Maryam: dakhelesh bayad 1 file be esme README bashe ke tozih dade karasho
<dark-sun> the-light: :*
<B_Z> dark-sun,  apache: unrecognized service
<B_Z> !
<the-light> Maryam: noe them ro migan
<Maryam> nest be khoda nest be per nest
<dark-sun> B_Z: متاسفم گمونم باید بگردی ببینی چه وب سروری نصب شده روی سیستمت
<Maryam> toye in site download kardam gnome-look.org
<B_Z> dark-sun, az koja
<dark-sun> B_Z: این کار آسونی نیست. شاید بد نباشه بگردی ببینی چه وب سرورهایی با هما نصب می‌شه
<Maryam> gdm hastesh
<dark-sun> Maryam: لینک کامل بده ما هم استفاده کنیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> apache hast
<dark-sun> B_Z: هووم.. پس ببین این جواب می‌ده
<dark-sun> sudo /etc/init.d/apach
<B_Z> dark-sun, dishab run shod joomla nasb kardam
<dark-sun> B_Z: بعد از این حروف که نوشتی تب بزن تا خودش کامل کنه
<B_Z> dark-sun, No apache MPM package installed
<dark-sun> B_Z: هووم.. من که پاک گیج شدم.
<dark-sun> B_Z: معمولا آپاچی بعد از نصب خودکار اجرا می‌شه
<B_Z> dark-sun, man zohr oomadam ye baranamro pak konam hamash pak shod nakone oonam pak shode
<dark-sun> B_Z: ممکنه! از دوباره نصبش کن خب
<dark-sun> B_Z: من گفتم اون برنامه رو پاک نکن این لینوکس اعتباری بهش نیست
<B_Z> dark-sun, inesho balad nistam
<dark-sun> B_Z: از سیناپتک دوباره نصبش کن خب
<dark-sun> B_Z: نگو سیناپتک کجاس!
<dark-sun> System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<dark-sun> من دیگه می‌خوام برم
<dark-sun> اینجا همه سوالها ساده هستن!
<dark-sun> یک سوال سخت ازم بپرسین
<B_Z> dark-sun, masiraro yad gerftam :d
<dark-sun> |:{
<B_Z> dark-sun, beram homaro biyaram !
<dark-sun> B_Z: وجدانن؟ برو علی کن
<dark-sun> B_Z: پاشو!
<dark-sun> باز وایساده داره می‌خونه!
<B_Z> dark-sun, chashm
<dark-sun> چشمت روشن
<dark-sun> من «یکم» سیگار بکشم.
 * dark-sun is smokin' ~ ~ ~
<B_Z> dark-sun, nakeshin enghad
<dark-sun> اهم ارررم... کی؟ من ؟
<dark-sun> من سیگاری نیستم!
 * dark-sun foot mikone.. 
<B_Z> :d
<dark-sun> خب خودم از خودم یک سوال می‌پرسم...
<dark-sun> نصب کردن کدوم یکی سریعتره؟
<dark-sun> آپاچی/پی اچ پی/ مای سیکو ال    یا     نصب یک توزیع از اول؟
 * dark-sun is thinking...
<B_Z> behrooz@behrooz-VGN-FW550F:~$ sudo service apache2 start
<B_Z>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  httpd (pid 21960) already running
<B_Z>                                                                          [ OK ]
<B_Z> :D
<dark-sun> B_Z: تو موفق شدی لعنتی! موفق شدی! آره پسر آررره
<dark-sun> B_Z: می‌دونستم تو می‌تونی. آفرین
<B_Z> dark-sun, rasti choma ye ide bara c/c++
<B_Z> moarefi mikonin
<dark-sun> B_Z: معرفی نه ولی می‌تونم بهت یک اسم بدم
<dark-sun> B_Z: eclipse
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> compailam dare?
<dark-sun> B_Z: بعله. یک خواهر زاده هم داره بد نیست اونم بشناسی
<dark-sun> B_Z: netbeans
<B_Z> dark-sun, alan kodomesh behtare
<dark-sun> B_Z: ولی خواهرزاده‌اش سنگینه
<dark-sun> B_Z: احسان از اکلیپس بیشتر خوشش می‌یاد
<dark-sun> the-light: مگه نه؟
<B_Z> ghavi bashe eb nadare
<dark-sun> B_Z: امکاناتشون تقریبا یکسان هستش
<B_Z> dark-sun, e dishab hamino be man moarefi kardan
<B_Z> 160 ina bood
<dark-sun> autocompletion, debug in time, ...
<dark-sun> B_Z: کدومشون رو؟
<dark-sun> hamed: سلام بر یار دیرین.
<B_Z> eclipse
<B_Z> fekonam
<B_Z> dark-sun, hafezam zayife
<dark-sun> B_Z: آره بچه معروفه دیگه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> ولی به خوشتیپی من نیست!
<dark-sun> B)
 * dark-sun wears his sunglasses...
<B_Z> dark-sun, mikhamettt
<hamed> hi
<dark-sun> hamed: های هیتلر
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> hamed: بگم؟ بگم؟ آمدی جانم به قربانت ولی حالا چرا؟ پس چرا حالا چرا؟
<dark-sun> :))
<hamed> میخواستم کمی بیشتر در رابطه با نرم افزار  منبع باز بدونم این همه وقت میزارن بعد مجانی عرضه میکنند
<B_Z> dark-sun, moshkel daram
<B_Z> dark-sun, joomla ro ke mikham ejra konam panjare open/save baz mise
<dark-sun> hamed: حامد جون.. حامد جون تو دیگه چرا؟ کی وقت می‌گذاره؟ اینا همه شایعه‌اس
<dark-sun> B_Z: پی اچ پی نصب نشده یا روی آپاچی فعال نیست
<hamed> بیش تر توضیح بده
<B_Z> dark-sun, oh oh The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.
<dark-sun> hamed: واسه جوملا علاوه بر آپاچی به پی اچ پی و ماس سیکو ال نیاز داری این لینک رو ببین
<dark-sun> hamed: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hamed> کسی جواب ما رو نمیده
<B_Z> hamed, khob barashon daramadam dare
<hamed> چه جوری
<dark-sun> hamed: نشنیدی می‌گن مجانی مثل فری بیر؟
<B_Z> hamed, az roye poshtibaniyi takhasosi ke midan
<dark-sun> hamed: یعنی آبجوی مجانی
<dark-sun> hamed: داری به چی فکر می‌کنی؟ به اینکه آبجوی مجانی تعارفه؟
<hamed> مثل دانشگاهها
<B_Z> hamed, doroste vali sherkatayi ke az in barname ha estefade mikonan az ye poshtibani estefade mikonan ke oon bara oonha daramad daran
<dark-sun> hamed: باید بگم درست فکر کردی! اینجا هیچی مجانی نیست
<B_Z> dark-sun, dishab bekhoda run shod!!!!
<dark-sun> B_Z: برو نصب می‌کن مگو چیست لمپ که سرمایه‌ی جوملایی است لمپ
<dark-sun> جو مـ لا باید خونده بشه بخاطر وزن شعر
<hamed> حتی نسخه سرور ابونتو هم مجانی
<dark-sun> hamed: در مورد اوبنتو چیزی نگو. چون مارک شاتل ورث پشت سرشونه
<dark-sun> hamed: یک سوال ازت دارم
<dark-sun> hamed: تا حالا دیدی یک میلیونر جایی سرمایه گذاری کنه که بازگشت سرمایه نداشته باشه؟
<dark-sun> hamed: مگه اینکه عقلش رو از دست داده باشه!
<dark-sun> :))
<hamed> نه
<B_Z> dark-sun, :d
<dark-sun> hamed: یک سر به سایت کانکیکال بزن. فروشگاه. مدارک آموزشی و یک عالمه چیز دیگه که علنی نیستن
<B_Z> dark-sun, alan yesoal man chejori inaro az bikhpak konam dobare nasb konam
<dark-sun> hamed: جامعه = ثروت
<dark-sun> B_Z: سیناپتک
<hamed> کار کردن در زمینه نرم افزارهای  منبع باز آینده شغلی داره
<dark-sun> hamed: بگذار صادقانه بهت بگم
<dark-sun> hamed: شرکت‌های زیادی هستن که منافعشون با نرم افزارهای اپن سورس و رایگان گره خورده
<dark-sun> hamed: شرکت‌هایی مثل آی بی ام، گوگل و کلی شرکت دیگه هستن که به نرم افزارهای اپن سورس کمک می‌کنن
<dark-sun> hamed: و این فقط کمک مالی نیست
<hamed> خوب یعنی اینده دارد میشه یه مثال برام بزنی
<dark-sun> hamed: بلکه پرسنلی دارن که برای بهبود این نرم افزارها کد می‌نویسن
<dark-sun> hamed: نمی‌خوام سرت رو درد بیارم. ولی چند وقت پیش یک بحثی از حقایق تلخ اینجا بود
<dark-sun> hamed: لینوس توروالد فقط ۳ درصد ار کل سورس کرنل لینوکس رو نوشته
<dark-sun> hamed: مابقی سورس توسط شرکت‌ها و افراد ثالث نوشته و اضافه شده
<dark-sun> hamed: و بخش اعظمش مربوط به شرکت‌های تجاری بوده
<dark-sun> hamed: لینکش رو شاید بتونم پیدا کنم واست
<hamed>  و نرم افزاز های توسعه ایی اون هستندmicrosoftداخل ایران نرم افزار منبع باز چی اینده دارد چون همه سراغ
<dark-sun> hamed: متوجه نشدم چی نوشتی. انگلیسی رو وسط فارسی ننویس خب
<dark-sun> :-S
<B_Z> dark-sun, bayad vastam saa 1 she
<dark-sun> B_Z: منم منتظر ساعت یکم .. حالا چیکار کنیم؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> dark-sun, man ke zade besaram bezaram 800 mg download kone
<B_Z> update she
<hamed> ببخشید میتونید ایدی تونتون رو بدین
<dark-sun> hamed: راستش اپن سورس اینجوری جا نمی‌افته تو ایران
<dark-sun> hamed: من هم توی دانشگاه و هم توی شرکت‌های تجاری نمونه‌هایی دیدم
<dark-sun> hamed: دانشجو یک سورس رو از گوگل کد میگیره و به عنوان پروژه پایانی ارائه می‌کنه
<hamed> گفتم توی ایران همه دنبال شرکن ماکروسافت و نرم افزار های توسع اون هستند نرم افزارهای منبع باز اینده دارند
<dark-sun> hamed: شرکت تجاری سورس مجوز جی پی ال دو رو در یک محصول کلوز می‌کنه و می‌فروشه
<dark-sun> hamed: تا وقتی فرهنگ اپن سورس جا نیافته امیدی به حضور نرم افزارهای اپن سورس ایرانی در سطح شرکت‌های تجاری نیست
<hamed> dark sun ideto be man mede
<dark-sun> hamed: طبیعیه که بازار نرم افزارهای تجاری اینجا سریعتر به بازدهی می‌رسه
<B_Z> dark-sun, ye soal daram darbareye virtualbox
<hamed> حالا من سراغ نرم افزار منبع باز برم و وقت بزارم به جایی میرسم
<dark-sun> hamed: من به پدرم هم آی دی نمی‌دم
<dark-sun> >:D
<dark-sun> با این مملکتتون!
<dark-sun> چه کشوریه!
<dark-sun> یک محصول اپن سورس ندارین! یک شرکت نرم افزاری درست و حسابی ندارین
<dark-sun> چرا من نمی‌تونم یکجا مشغول به کار بشم آخه؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, bekhoda kheyliya to iran rohiye kare gorohi nadaran
<dark-sun> hamed: نرم افزارهای اپن سورس برای شماست.. اگه دانشجو هستین
<dark-sun> B_Z: تو هیچی نگو! با این کامپیوترت یک ویرجوال باکس روش نصب نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> :o
 * dark-sun chap karde!
<hamed> من دانشجو رشته کامپیوتر هستم
<B_Z> dark-sun, man hastam vali 3 mah gashtam ke yeja barnam enevisi ro osoli yad bedan hichi
<B_Z> dark-sun, naaaaa nasbe tosham win xp nasb kardam
<dark-sun> hamed: یک پیشنهاد واست دارم حامد: انصراف بده
<B_Z> dark-sun, :D
<B_Z> dark-sun, manam narmafzar hastam
<hamed> از کجا دانشگاه
<dark-sun> hamed: مهم نیست! دنبال موفقیت هستی؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, man hastam
<hamed> فقط کارمون شده واحد پاس کردن بابا مو چی کار کنم
<dark-sun> hamed: واقعا دنبال موفقیت هستی؟
<hamed> بله
<dark-sun> hamed: انصراف بده و برو تو کار تجارت. شوخی نمی‌کنم.
<dark-sun> hamed: یک نگاه به بزرگان کامپیوتر بکن
<dark-sun> hamed: مایکل دل، بیل گیتس
<hamed> چه جوری وارد تجارت بشم
<dark-sun> hamed: همه انصرافی دانشگاه بودن
<dark-sun> hamed: اگه می‌خوای اپن سورس کار کنی مشکلی نیست، ولی از فری سافت ور دوری کن
<hamed> توی ایران هر کاری خواستی بکنی مسخره میکنن نمیشه این کار سخته این علم مال اون هاست
<B_Z> dark-sun, movafegham
<hamed> چرا ازوشون دوری کنم
<dark-sun> hamed: چون ریچارد دنبال نرم افزار رایگانه!
<dark-sun> hamed: و این یعنی کسب و کار نرم افزار = پشم
<dark-sun> hamed: دستش باشه با اپن سورسی‌ها هم درگیر می شه
<dark-sun> the-light: مگه نه؟
<dark-sun> خب دیگه من باید برم...
<hamed> خوب یعنی دیگه سراغ اوبنتو نرم
<dark-sun> hamed: ترم چندی؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, shab nemiyayn?
<hamed> ترم 1
<dark-sun> hamed: هووم.. نه هنوز زوده که خراب بشی. برو درست رو بخون. اگه بتونی یک پروژه‌ی اپن سورس خوب راه باندازی
<the-light> dark-sun: join and use free sofware ;)
<dark-sun> hamed: شاید بتونی کاری بکنی
<dark-sun> the-light: به حامد نصیحت کن. فکر می‌کنه ریچارد یک قدیسه که اومده انسان‌ها رو نجات بده
<hamed> خیلی  ممنون از کمکتون
<B_Z> dark-sun, shab nemiyayn?
<dark-sun> B_Z: فکر نکنم.شاید فقط بیام و پیام روز بدم
<B_Z> dark-sun, heyyy bashe bazam mamnoon
<dark-sun> hamed: خواهش می‌کنم حامد جون. به استادتون سلام برسون
<dark-sun> B_Z: خواهش می‌کنم. سلام برسون به رفقا
<hamed> اینها که استاد نیستند
<dark-sun> the-light: من دارم می‌رم... یک بوس بده به عمو
<dark-sun> :*
<dark-sun> hamed: استاد می‌شن کم کم..
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> یا علی. شب همگی خوش
<the-light> hamed: dakhele channel soaletun ro beporsin harkas dust dasht javab mide!
<javad> salam doostan
<javad> ksi hast ke ba eclips kar karde bashe
<Guest9698> the-light, salam bebakhsid rahi hast ke man hame barnamehaye nasb shodaro baham yeja pak konam?
<the-light> Guest9698: shayad script i beshe, bayad search konin
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-27
<Guest87478> salam be hame
<everplays> salaam
<Guest87478> kasi midone chejori man kole localhosto pak konam dobare nasb konam
<Guest87478> ?
<everplays> chi kar kardi ke mikhay pak koni?
<Guest87478> everplays, salam local ejra mishe vali pass phpmyadmino mizanam doroste ha vali bazam to nemire
<lxsameer> Guest87478: manzuret webserver e local et e ?
<B_Z> lxsameer, salam khobin
<B_Z> lxsameer, bale
<lxsameer> B_Z: salam mersi
<everplays> khob dobare nasb koni ham farghi nemikone, in marboot-e be mysql
<everplays> B_Z, bebin command-e mysql_secure_installation ro dari ya na
<B_Z> everplays, lxsameer  ye rahnamayi mikoni man chikar konam
<everplays> age dari oono bezan vase root dobare user/pass set kon
<lxsameer> B_Z:     everplays  dare rahnamait mikone dige
<everplays> hey lxsameer :) sup mate?
<B_Z> everplays, command-e: command not found
<everplays> B_Z, ok, ubuntu dari?
<B_Z> everplays, bale 10 10
<lxsameer> everplays: ???/?
<everplays> ok, aval ye try kon bebin ba command-e "mysql -uroot -proot" mitooni be db vasl beshi ya na
<B_Z> everplays,  man ino kamel mizanam to terminal doroste     command-e "mysql -uroot -proot"
<everplays> mysql -uroot -proot
<everplays> B_Z, xampp ke nasb nakardi?
<B_Z> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<B_Z> everplays, in to dvd homa bode nasb shode apache hast
<everplays> bebinam mysql ro start kardi?
<B_Z> everplays, localo mizanam local baz mishe to /phpmyadminam miram baz mishe vali pass mizanam baz nemishe
<everplays> khob oon apache-ie
<B_Z> sudo service apache2 start ino mizanam
<everplays> B_Z, ino bezan aptitiude search mysql-server
<everplays> result-esh chie?
<B_Z> No command 'aptitiude' found, did you mean:
<B_Z>  Command 'aptitude' from package 'aptitude' (main)
<B_Z>  Command 'aptitude' from package 'aptitude-gtk' (universe)
<B_Z> aptitiude: command not found
<everplays> sorry, aptitude search mysql-server
<B_Z> p   mysql-server                    - MySQL database server (metapackage dependi
<B_Z> v   mysql-server-5.0                -
<B_Z> c   mysql-server-5.1                - MySQL database server binaries and system
<B_Z> v   mysql-server-core               -
<B_Z> v   mysql-server-core-5.0           -
<B_Z> p   mysql-server-core-5.1           - MySQL database server binaries
<B_Z> v   virtual-mysql-server            -
<everplays> khob aslan mysql server nasb nist
<everplays> aptitude install mysql-server
<B_Z> y bezanam
<B_Z> ?
<everplays> are
<B_Z> dare dl mishe
<B_Z> everplays, mikhastam linu xo az aval nasb konam
<B_Z> !
<B_Z> removing..
<everplays> chera vaghti mishe dorost-esh kard?
<B_Z> everplays, taze karam dige
<B_Z> everplays, alan dare removing....
<B_Z> everplays, in alan dare chikar mikone
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> everplays, in fekonam hamaro dare pak mikone
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> :D
<B_Z> lxsameer, hastin
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: yup
<B_Z> lxsameer, fekonam hame chim pak shod
<lxsameer> B_Z: na baide
<lxsameer> B_Z: ehtemalan ba chizi conflict dashte
<B_Z> lxsameer, alan desktopam sefid shod navaresh
<B_Z> lxsameer, barname ha mam pak shod :D
<lxsameer> B_Z: eshkali nadare
<lxsameer> B_Z: dobare nasbeshun kon
<B_Z> chashm
<B_Z> lxsameer, mysql start/running, process 10111
<B_Z> lxsameer, alan ino chikar konam
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: alab ino bezan mysql -uroot -p
<B_Z> Enter password:
<B_Z> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<lxsameer> B_Z: khube hala bebin password e default e mysql chie ? chon man nemidunam ya ba un commandi ke everplays dad passwordo set kon
<B_Z> lxsameer, inam be porsam alan man dvd homaro gozashtam upgrade bezanam ya inistall?
<lxsameer> B_Z: age chizai ke pak shode ro mikhay nasb koni tabiaatan install
<B_Z> lxsameer, alan local bala oomad faghad passwordesho nemidonam
<B_Z> lxsameer, homaram zadam dare nasb mikone khoda kone baz local baham narize
<B_Z> everplays,  dasteton dard nakone koja raftin hamechi aroome?
<everplays> B_Z, nasb-esh tamoom shod?
<lxsameer> B_Z: local nagu begi webserver kheyli behtare
<everplays> B_Z, aslan che dastoori zadi ke pak karde?
<everplays> mage aptitude install mysql-server nazadi?
<everplays> in ke chizi pak nemikone dude
<B_Z> chera
<B_Z> pak kard
<B_Z> everplays, eb nadare daram homaro dobare mirizam
<B_Z> everplays, in passesh chiye
<B_Z> ?
<everplays> pass-e chi?
<everplays> mysql? root va khali bood fekr konam roo ubuntu
<everplays> ya roo root
<B_Z> mysql
<B_Z> everplays, akan raftam to mysql zade
<B_Z> everplays, Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<everplays> start kardi?
<everplays> /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<B_Z> bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory
<B_Z> !
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> ye moshkel
<ehsan> man mikhastam windows va linux ro ba ham dashte basham rooye hard
<ehsan> ubuntu nasb kardam
<ehsan> ama ghablesh faramoosh kardam windows ro shoutdown konam
<ehsan> hala windows be grub ezafe nashode
<ehsan> che konam?
<lxsameer> ehsan: sudo update-grub2
<ehsan> mamnoon, mesle inke shod
<ehsan> lxsameer, bebakhshid ye soale dige
<ehsan> lxsameer, rahi bood baraye inke khodam betoonam in command ro peyda konam?
<lxsameer> ehsan: hmmmm apropos
<lxsameer> ehsan: va google
<ehsan> lxsameer, apropos chie daghighan?
<lxsameer> ehsan: tu manpage ha search mikone
<ehsan> search engine? ya narm afzar?
<ehsan> lxsameer, search engine ya narm afzar?
<lxsameer> ehsan: ye application e sadast ke un keywordi ke mizani ro tu hameye manual ha search mikone va khuruji mide
<ehsan> lxsameer, ye donya mamnoon. badjoor gir karde boodam
<lxsameer> ehsan: khahesh
<naser> salam
<naser> man ro laptop k52jt opensuse 11.3 ro nasbidam
<naser> hame chiz khobe
<naser> monteha nemidonam che jori bayad driver ati ro rosh nasb konam
<naser> ubuntu khodesh ye ghesmat dasht ke drivera ro khodesh mishnakht
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سلام :)
<erghezi> ‎everplays: http://cl.ly/4BMB
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ترمینال مک هست! مرورگر لینکس
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ببین چه قنشگ راست به چپه
<erghezi> ‎everplays: http://m.friendfeed-media.com/11b981fb40d998aad0746ff667b1c24106757e00 اینم برای لینوکس
<erghezi> ‏everplays: دهنم رو سرویس کردم فارسیش درست شد :ی ولی هنوز از راست تراز نشده
<everplays> hehe :P
<everplays> erghezi, bicon-e?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آررره
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ولی مک دیفالت فارسیش درسته
<everplays> khob kond mikone!
<erghezi> ‏everplays: دستور نداره راست به چپ شه؟
<everplays> ghashang ye layer-e rendering ezafe mikone
<erghezi> ‏everplays: والا من که چیزی حس نکردم :ی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: نه اینکه سیستم قویه :ی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: بعد هر بار من باید تو ترمینال بزنم bicon :D
<everplays> khob mitooni bicon ro bezari too ~/.bashrc erghezi
<erghezi> ‏everplays: بعد راست به چپ شدنش رو چی؟  کلی هم باگ داره :ی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: برم تو نخش نسخه جدید بدیم:ي
<erghezi> ‏everplays: این روی مک کم بشه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سگ تو روحش چطوری آخه راست به چپ داره؟
<everplays> erghezi, ye file ro cat bokon too bicon rast be chap boodanesh ham ok-e
<everplays> vali too app haye dige bahs fargh mikone (mesle man)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: همین لینکس رو مثلن
<erghezi> ‎everplays: ya vim
<everplays> erghezi, etefaghan ba bahdad dar moredesh sohbb@ kardam, goft dorost-e hanooz bicon be entehaye kari ke mitoone bokone nareside vali mahdoodiat ham hast
<everplays> yani az ye saghfi bishtar nemishe ok kardesh
<everplays> masalan sar-e hamin vim nemishe be in rahatia ok kard
<erghezi> ‎everplays: eeeeeeeeee :((
<erghezi> ‏everplays: پس این اپل مارمولک چیکار کرده؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اونم که bash رو داره
<everplays> mitoone layer-e rendering ro joda karde bashe
<erghezi> ‏everplays: یعنی برنامش کلوز سورسه؟ اصلن می تونه؟
<everplays> intori vim-e fekr mikone dare LTR kar mikone vali khoorooji ro biad khodesh RTL kone
<everplays> yani joda az bash bashe
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آها متوجه شددم ... خیلی جالبه
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ببینم دستور sort
<erghezi> ‏everplays: برای فارسی هم کار میده؟
<farshid> salam - kasi mitoneh komak koneh????
<everplays> erghezi, test nakardam dude, vali baide ke utf8 support kone
<farshid> salam - kasi mitoneh komak koneh????
<lxsameer> soaleto bepors harki balad bashe javab mide
<B_Z> everplays, salam
<everplays> in bandegaan-e khoda chera sabr nemikonan?
<saeed> salam
<saeed> babakhshid mikhastam bedonam age windows va ubuntu ro ba dashte bashe sorat ubuntu ro nemigire chon man ubuntum ye kam konde mesl windows nist?
<everplays> saeed, sakhtar-e file system-a hamintorie har chi tedad-e file bishtar bashe kond tar mishe, vali 99% dalil-e kond boodan-e linux-et in nist
<saeed> mikham ino bedonam age faghat linux dashte basham va windowso pak konam soratesh bishtar mishe?
<everplays> bastegi dare, vali mamoolan na
<behrooz_> salam inja kasi ba nassus kar karde
<behrooz_> ?
<saeed> tanha moshkele man ba ubuntu ine ke ye massenger nadare ke web vioce va photo sharingo poshtibani kone
<saeed> shoma masengeri mishnasin?
<behrooz_> saeed voico tes nakardam vali ba  Pidgin in kararo mikonam
<saeed> nameshi na mishe ax rado badal kard na web faghat baraye gmail mishe baraye yahoo nemishe?
<behrooz_> hamin alan ax dadam be yeki
<behrooz_> accontam yahoo hast
<saeed> ba yahoo?
<behrooz_> beza dobare tes konam
<saeed> alan hastin man beram tu ubuntu alan miam onja emtehan konam
<behrooz_> ok ok
<everplays> saeed, na, hanooz na empathy na pidgin voice ro roo protocol-e yahoo support nemikonan
<behrooz_> saeed, ba win oomadi to irc :d
<behrooz_> everplays, salam
<behrooz_> everplays, bale manam be dostemon goftam vali ax ina mishe rado badal kard
<everplays> kollan yahoo har 2rooz 1bar protocol-esh ro avaz mikone behrooz_ vase hamin age noskhe ghadimi dashte bashan nemitoonan file transfer konan
<Saeed> man omadam
<Saeed> agha behrooz hasti?
<Saeed> allan bayad chikar konam
<Saeed> chejori mishe ba pigin ax befresti ba web baraye yahoo?
<Saeed> chejori mishe ba pigin ax befresti ba web baraye yahoo?
<Saeed> chejori mishe ba pigin ax befresti ba web baraye yahoo?+
<Saeed> kasi nist?
<Saeed> chejori mishe ba pidgin ax befresti ba web baraye yahoo?
<saeed> salam chejori mishe ba pidgin web bedi begiri ax share koni?
<saeed> chera sabt nam to anjoman baste shode?
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi midone MTU to wimax cheghade?
<rozbeh> salam
<rozbeh> kasi hast
<rozbeh> nist??????????????????????????????????????????
<saeed> salam mikhastam bedonam dashtan ubuntu va windows ba ham sorat ubuntu ro migire ya na ?
<saeed> kasi hast?
<masood> salam doostan
<masood> man ye soal daram lotfan age kasi midoone rahnamayiim kone
<lxsameer> soal chie hast hala
<masood> ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition o roye pc nasb kardam
<masood> aya firewall besoorate khodkar rooye in noskhe fa'al mishe,ya inke bayad khodam fa'alesh konam
<masood> va aslan firewaleshchi hast?
<lxsameer> firewall ke hast ama fekr mikonam tu ubuntu by default faal nist
<masood> hmm
<masood> esme firewalesh chiye?
<masood> nemidooni?
<lxsameer> tu ubuntu fekr nemidunam ama hameye linux ha IPtables ro daran
<masood> ahan ye chizayi peyda kardam
<masood> mamnoon
<masood> shab khosh
<dark-sun> سلام فارسی زبانان
<dark-sun> یک سوال لینوکسی داشتم. می‌دونیم که دستور
<dark-sun> pm-suspend
<dark-sun> سیستم رو ساسپند می‌کنه.
<dark-sun> و این یعنی سیستم هنوز روشنه و به برق احتیاج داره.
<dark-sun> حالا سوال اینجاست که
<dark-sun> pm-suspend-hybrid
<dark-sun> که پسر خاله‌ی این دستور هستش
<dark-sun> uptime
<dark-sun> رو تحت تاثیر قرار می‌ده یا نه؟
<dark-sun> یعنی وقتی استفاده بشه، آپتایم ریست می‌شه یا نه؟
<dark-sun> خدایا من هر چی می‌خوام کاری به سیاست نداشته باشم نمی‌گذارن. خودشون دوست دارن ناسزا بشنون
<dark-sun> آخه
<dark-sun> irc.spotchat.org
<dark-sun> رو چرا فیل کردین فرستادن هوا؟
<dark-sun> خب یکباره همه فیلترنت رو فیل|تر کنین خلاص!
<dark-sun> test1: bot?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سلام سامیر
<dark-sun> lxsameer: هستی برادر؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: salam
<lxsameer> dark-sun: janam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: چه توزیعی مصرف می‌کنی عزیزم؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: Debian Sid
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ای جان، قربونت بشه بهنام کی سیستمت رو ریست کردی آخرین بار؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بیا این دستور رو بزن ببینیم آپتایم سیستم ریست می‌شه یا نه
<dark-sun> lxsameer: sudo pm-suspend-hybrid
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :???? man axare shaba systemamo khamush mikonam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نمی‌خواد پنجره‌ها رو ببندی. شبیه هایبرنت می‌شه نهایتا
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بهنام فدات بشه بزن ببینم چیه.. من ۶ روزه خاموش نکردم نمی‌خوام حروم بشه
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D bikari ?
 * dark-sun uptime: 21:12:20 up 6 days,  8:19, 
<dark-sun> lxsameer: پایداری لینوکس رو دارم تست می‌کنم. با چنگ و دندون نگهش داشتم
<dark-sun> lxsameer: تا حالا گمونم هفت هشت باری ایکس رو ریست کردم ولی سیستم هنوز ریست نشده
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khob unjuri bekhay hesab koni ye bar man nazdike be 45 ruz systemam rushan budo kar mikard
<dark-sun> فایده‌ی لینوکس چیه اگه نشه رو پایداریش حساب کرد
<dark-sun> lxsameer: عزززیزم. از طرف من ببوسش
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سیستمت مرده! یعنی یک مرد کامل. برو حالش رو ببر
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من دارم رو لپ تاپم تست می‌کنم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ubuntui?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: linux mint debian edition
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بیس دبیانه تم مینت
<dark-sun> :))
<lxsameer> dark-sun: aha
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بزن دیگه.. ببینیم چی می‌شه
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سپهر قربونت بره
<lxsameer> dark-sun: baba daram kar mikonam injur ke az esmesh peydas suspend mikone
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من من پیجش رو خوندم. شبیه همونه ولی منتها عملکردش ترکیبیه با هایبرنت
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D bezar karam tamum she mizanam barat
<dark-sun> lxsameer: باشه ولی یادت نره ها
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اصلا کی کارت تموم می‌شه؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بیام در خونه‌تون؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D daram code mizanam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خب باشه. منم یکم کد مونده می‌زنم بعدش با هم دیگه ببینیم چجوریه
<dark-sun> lxsameer: چی می‌زنی حالا؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: C
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خوب کد نزنی سورسش ورز نمی‌یاد
<dark-sun> lxsameer: قشنگ با مشت بزن رو کیبورد. سی سخته
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: دندونات هم اینجوری بهم فشار بده مثل هکر‌ها
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من اینجوری جاوا می‌زنم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خب برو دیگه. اینقدرم با دارک سان حرف نزن. حواست رو پرت می‌کنه
<lxsameer> dark-sun: negaran nabash
<test1> ??? ?? ?? ???? ????? ?? bot ????? ???? !!!
<dark-sun> test1: دیر گفتی داداش! بات شدی رفت
<dark-sun> alan midam bot ha tike parash konan! >:D
<test1> ?? ???? ?? ?? ???? !!
<dark-sun> test1: where r u form pal?
<dark-sun> test1: you look a little stranger ;)
<dark-sun> test1: halet khube hamvatan? :)
 * dark-sun uses complex text to identifies test[one]
<dark-sun> a bot is a bot, no matter how many question mark it types. lol
<test1> ????
<test1> ????? ???????
<dark-sun> test1: ?? you like this don't you?
<dark-sun> ?? ??
<dark-sun> test1: i see nothing but ?? , is it a new language?
<dark-sun> a programming language maybe?
<dark-sun> test1: KDE user!
<dark-sun> it's some sort of bashing :)))
<B_Z> dark-sun, salam shab bekheyr
<dark-sun> B_Z: سلام بهروز جون، چه خبرا؟ خوش تیب شدی؟ شیش تیغ زدی؟
<dark-sun> B_Z: یک بوس بده عمو
<dark-sun> :*
<B_Z> dark-sun, mamnoon
<B_Z> :*
<B_Z> dark-sun, che mkonin
<B_Z> man ke localam radif shod
<B_Z> :D
<dark-sun> B_Z: یک مشت کد رو دستم مونده باید بنویسم. یک ریزه است ها؟ ولی این کانال لعنتی ولم نمی‌کنه
 * dark-sun uses ? instead of  ! 
 * dark-sun debug mode: off
<B_Z> dark-sun, az khodeton mishe begin
<dark-sun> B_Z: من با زبون سی نوشته شدم. مدت‌ها پیش وقتی هنوز سی استاندارد نشده بود.
<B_Z> dark-sun, aliyeeeeee
<B_Z> dark-sun, :D
<dark-sun> B_Z: بعضی‌ها فکر می‌کنن من از ۱۹۷۰ رسما به دنیا اومدم ولی من خودم تاریخ تولدم رو
<dark-sun> 1986
<dark-sun> اعلام کردم
<dark-sun> ثبت احوالم اون رو ثبت کرده
<dark-sun> B_Z: تو چی بهروز؟
<B_Z> man um
<B_Z> 67 am
<B_Z> kolan ye poroge nimekaram
<B_Z> shoma tehranin
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> من از اهواز تماس می گیرم
<B_Z> dark-sun, inam aliye
<dark-sun> B_Z: بهروز تهرانی هستی؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, bale
<dark-sun> B_Z: من یک بار اومدم شهرتون اصلا دودی نبود! شهر ما بیشتر دودی بود
<B_Z> dark-sun, chand vaghte linux hastin
<dark-sun> B_Z: از وقتی یادم میاد... نه جدی پروفایلم هست
<dark-sun> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/WikiUsersList
<dark-sun> B_Z: آمار بچه‌ها رو کلا اونجا نوشته
<dark-sun> B_Z: خواستی یک اکانت بساز یک صفحه اختصاصی واسه خودت بزن
<dark-sun> B_Z: اینقدره خوبه
<dark-sun> B_Z: من برای اینکه سه نشه یک مقاله هم نوشتم
<dark-sun> B_Z: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/dark-sun
<B_Z> dark-sun, man ino bekhonam
<dark-sun> B_Z: بخون منم یکم کد می‌زنم
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> alan to linux darin c mizanin
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: نه من دیگه خیلی وقته سی نمی‌زنم
<dark-sun> B_Z: من جاوا می‌زنم با پرل
<dark-sun> B_Z: دیگه واسه توابع تخصیص حافظه پیر شدم
<B_Z> dark-sun, to kare hackam hastin
<dark-sun> B_Z: نه سعی کردم کمتر سمتش برم
<dark-sun> B_Z: ولی اگه دوست داری هکر بشی یک سایت بهت می‌دم برو صفا کن
<B_Z> dark-sun, toro khoda in dastore run kardan nasusso be man begin
<dark-sun> B_Z: گفتم که کمتر سمتش رفتم. اینی هم گفتی فقط اسمش رو شنیدم. باهاش کار نکردم
<dark-sun> B_Z: گوگل کنی (دیر یا زود) پیدا می‌شه
<dark-sun> B_Z: اگه نتونی اجراش کنی بهتره قید هکر شدن رو بزنی
<B_Z> vaghti to linuxam sabram ziade
<dark-sun> B_Z: خاصیت لینوکسه. آدم رو معتاد می‌کنه
<dark-sun> منم سیگاری نبودم
<dark-sun> با لینوکس شروع کردم
 * dark-sun is smokin' ~ ~ ~
<B_Z> dark-sun, ende shakhsiyati!
<dark-sun> :")
<B_Z> alam ye ide bara c ke eclipse o moarefi kardin
<dark-sun> B_Z: آهان.. درسته دیشب دانلودش کردی؟
<B_Z> dark-sun, heyf ke bayad code bezanin vagarna miraftm to ye rahnamayi
<B_Z> dark-sun, khabam bord
<dark-sun> B_Z: دیشب بود دیگه؟ گفتی کسی کامپیوتر رو خاموش نکنه دارم دانلود می‌کنم
<B_Z> dark-sun, :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: آهان پس سپهر بود
<B_Z> dark-sun, in windows to ye bote dige azyatam mikone
<dark-sun> B_Z: ؟؟
<B_Z> delam mikhad pakesh konam
<B_Z> alan man linuxam baghale wine
<dark-sun> B_Z: بگذار قشنگ کف دستت رو ببینم
<dark-sun> B_Z: بگیرش جلوی مانیتور
<dark-sun> B_Z: گرفتی؟
<dark-sun> B_Z: زود باش!
<B_Z> bale
<dark-sun> B_Z: دست راستت نه دست چپ
<B_Z> raste
<B_Z> :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: آهان چپ من می‌شه
<dark-sun> B_Z: خوب بگذار ببینم.
<dark-sun> B_Z: هوووم.
<dark-sun> B_Z: توی یک تونل تاریک داری حرکت می‌کنی
<dark-sun> B_Z: در انتهای تونل یک نور سفید می‌بینم
<dark-sun> B_Z: ولی مواظب باش
<dark-sun> B_Z: این می‌تونه انتهای تونل باشه یا یک قطار باری
<dark-sun> B_Z: برو دیگه. بیشتر از این چیزی نمی‌تونم بهت بگم
<B_Z> dark-sun, pak mikonam vali chejori oono be linux ezafe konam
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: چی رو به لینوکس اضافه کنی؟
<B_Z> hajme azad shodaro
<dark-sun> B_Z: می‌تونی یک پارتیشن جدید بسازی یا از نرم افزار
<B_Z> dark-sun, daram blogetono mikhonam
<dark-sun> B_Z: gparted
<dark-sun> B_Z: کمک بگیری
<B_Z> dark-sun, delam nemikhad linuxo  az aval nasb konam
<dark-sun> B_Z: کپی رایت داره! زیاد نخون می‌خوام پولیش کنم
<dark-sun> B_Z: نیازی نیست از اول نصب کنی. گفتی چجوری نصبش کردی؟
<B_Z> winbood
<B_Z> partishen pak kardam to linux
<B_Z> swap   /  /home
<B_Z> sakhtam
<B_Z> joda nasb shod
<B_Z> grubam sakhtam joda shod boota
<dark-sun> B_Z: خب اگه پارتیشن پاک کردی و ساختی  تبریک می‌گم نیازی نیست پاکش کنی
<dark-sun> B_Z: نرم افزار
<dark-sun> gparted
<dark-sun> B_Z: رو نصب کن. بقیه‌اش آسووونه
<dark-sun> B_Z: همه چیش گرافیکیه
<B_Z> chan mge
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: زیاد نیست. نهایتش پنج مگ
<B_Z> dark-sun, rasti inam begam
<dark-sun> B_Z: البته توی سی دی هم هست به صورت لایو
<B_Z> virtual box tosh ye win nasb kardam
<dark-sun> B_Z: خوووبه.
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> um pishraft ziad bode
<B_Z> :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: بهت افتخار می‌کنم. کارت درسته
<B_Z> dark-sun, rastesh ghablan linux nasb mikardam vali zood barmigashtam ro win
<B_Z> dark-sun, inseri omadam ke bemonam
<dark-sun> B_Z: امیدوارم اقامت خوبی داشته باشی و بیشترین استفاده رو ازش ببری
<dark-sun> dast52: من چاکر نیک نیمتم دربست
<dast52> ار بس شما درباره test1 داد سخن دادید عوضش کردم دیگه
<dast52> :-)
<dark-sun> dast52: تو بودی؟ وجدانن این خیلی بهتره
<dark-sun> dast52: این قدره سلیقه‌ات خوبه چرا تست زده بودی؟
<dark-sun> dast52: می‌دونی از اون نیک نیم‌های ساختار شکن هستش که من دوست دارم. آفرین
<dark-sun> این قدر خوش تیپ بود این بنده خدا من فکر کردم خارجیه! داشتم خارجکی می‌نوشتم واسش
<B_Z> dark-sun, netbeans  chejoriye?
<B_Z> dark-sun, Support for PHP, Ruby, C/C++, Java EE and others can be added.
<dark-sun> B_Z: نت بینز یک نسخه داره تو مخازنه
<dark-sun> B_Z: یک نسخه هست که رسمی شرکته
<dast52> خارجی ننویس فعلا فارسی را پاس بدار تا اطلاع ثانوی :-)
<dark-sun> B_Z: اونی که رسمیه یک نسخه داره همه رو پشتیبانی می‌کنه حجمش ولی یکم بالاس
<B_Z> dark-sun, من هم فارسی مینویسم
<dark-sun> dast52: دستت درد نکنه
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> dark-sun, الان کدومش برای من بهتره
<dark-sun> B_Z: بسته به نیازت داره. اگه فکر می‌کنی همه چی رو می‌خوای
<dark-sun> B_Z: ۲۵۰ مگ دانلود
<dark-sun> B_Z: اگه هم نه! از مخازن بگیرش. نصبش هم آسووونه
<B_Z> میگم ۲ تاشو بگیرم ببینم کدومش بهتره
<B_Z> :دی
<dark-sun> B_Z: دو تا؟ هووم.. باشه انگار پهنای باندت زیادی کرده
<dark-sun> B_Z: به هر شکل نت بینز ایران رو تحریم کرده
<B_Z> اصلا سایتش باز نمیشه
<dark-sun> B_Z: خواستی بگو یک لینک اف تی پی بهت بدم بدون تحریم دانلود کنی
<B_Z> امتحان کنین
<B_Z> وی پی ... هست
<dark-sun> B_Z: بگذار ببینم چی آمده بر سر عشق
<dark-sun> Forbidden
<dark-sun> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<dark-sun> B_Z: این ناز و عشوه‌ی یاره. باید خریدار باشی
<B_Z> بله
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> یعنی ای پی عوض شه باز میشه
<B_Z> ؟
<dark-sun> B_Z: بله جانان. ولی اگه کمی تامل کنی لینک دانلودش رو می‌دم خدمتت
<B_Z> dark-sun, به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
<dark-sun> B_Z: من خودم همه‌اش رو نصب کردم ولی نمی‌دونم چه مرگش شده روی سیستم من درست جواب نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> B_Z: اگه دنبال دردسر نمی‌گردی از مخازن نصبش کن
<dark-sun> B_Z: از مخازن نصب کنی سبک‌تر هم هست. احتمالا سریعتر هم اجرا بشه
<B_Z> چشمممم
<B_Z> نت بنس فک کنم بهتر باشه
<dark-sun> چشمت روشن
<dark-sun> B_Z: امتحان کن. این مثل توزیعه. کاملا سلیقه ا‌یه
<B_Z> چقدر کد زدین؟
<dark-sun> مهربون‌ها اینم لینک دانلود نت بینز از یک سرور روسی
<dark-sun> http://ftp.play.ufanet.ru/post/soft/programming/
<dark-sun> نسخه‌ی
<dark-sun> netbeans-[version]-ml-linux.sh
<B_Z> ممنون
<dark-sun> تحت لینوکس هستش و پکیج کامله
<dark-sun> B_Z: قربانت
<B_Z> dark-sun, alan shoma ubuntu darin?
<dark-sun> B_Z: من مینت دارم نسخه‌ی دبیان
<dark-sun> Linux Mint Debian Edition
<B_Z> dark-sun, hamon linux nanayi?
<dark-sun> B_Z: نانایی؟
<B_Z> نعنایی
<dark-sun> B_Z: بله. خوب راه افتادی
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> :d
<B_Z> oonam yebar nasb kardam
<B_Z> ghablana
<dark-sun> بسیار «تجربه» باید، تا پخته شود «لینوکس کاری».
<B_Z> dark-sun, yesoal alan age ye noskhe jadidtar biyad az ubuntu man chejori ertegha bayad bedam
<dark-sun> B_Z: متاسفانه باید این رو پاک کنین و اون یکی رو نصب کنین
<B_Z> e
<dark-sun> B_Z: البته محتویات دایرکتوری هوم ثابت می‌مونه
<dark-sun> B_Z: سختیش فقط توی نصب کردن پکیج‌ها از اوله
<B_Z> dark-sun, etela,atam chi
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: ^^
<B_Z> dark-sun, didam
<B_Z> dark-sun, alan masalan nasbesh chejori mishe
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> B_Z: مثل همین که تازه نصب کردی دیگه. فقط پارتیشن هوم رو فرمت نمی‌کنی
<dark-sun> B_Z: سخت نیست. نصب کردن پکیج‌ها یکم طول می‌کشه مخصوصا اگه زیاد نرم افزار نصب کرده باشی و بهشون نیاز داشته باشی
<B_Z> yani swap ba /home mimone   / o format mikonam?
<dark-sun> B_Z: سواپ همیشه ثابته. حتی اگه خواستی یک توزیع دیگه نصب کنی کاری بهش نداشته باش
<dark-sun> B_Z: بله ولی خودت باید مشخص کنی
<dark-sun> B_Z: خودش تشخیص نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> B_Z: سخت نیست آسووونه
<B_Z> dark-sun, az alan hol kardam
<dark-sun> B_Z: نترس از عهده‌اش برمیای
<dark-sun> ;)
<B_Z> dark-sun, mamnoonam
<B_Z> :*
<dark-sun> B_Z: خواش می‌کنم. حالش رو ببر
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: تمام نشد؟ بیام کمک؟
<B_Z> lxsameer, salam
<B_Z> dark-sun, rasti site o moarefi nakardin
<dark-sun> B_Z: فیل تره ولی شکستن فیل تر برای دسترسی به این سایت از نظر من بلامانع هستش
<dark-sun> B_Z: www.hackthissite.org
<dark-sun> بخش
<dark-sun> missions
<dark-sun> ثبت نام می‌خواد
<B_Z> mamnoonam
<dark-sun> B_Z: :)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: یک لحظه فکر کردم عینکم رو نزدم
<nixoeen> dark-sun: eshtebah fekr kardi
<dark-sun> nixoeen: نه! اینجوری باید بگی
<dark-sun> اشتباه فکر کردی ها ها ها هااااام...
<dark-sun> >:)
<dark-sun> خشم هم لازمه
<dark-sun> تصاویر پس زمینه برای بازی مکس پین (یادش بخیر)
<dark-sun> http://ftp.play.ufanet.ru/post/soft/tuning/Wallpapers/NongameWallpapers/MaxPayne/MaxPayne.rar
<B_Z> yeki beshkane sokoto
<dark-sun> می‌گن وقتی همه ساکت می‌شن، فرشته‌ها دارن از اون مکان رد می‌شن
<dark-sun> حالا توی نت نمی‌دونم تفسیرش چی می‌شه
<B_Z> http://www.narenji.ir/ dosesh daram
<dark-sun> ای خدایا
<B_Z> dark-sun, chishod
<B_Z> ?
<dark-sun> چقدر می‌گفتم اریک من کف دستت یک تونل می‌بینم که انتهاش یک نور سفیده.
<dark-sun> الان بی‌معرفت یک زنگ نمی‌زنه بمون
<dark-sun> با اون لهجه‌اش!
<B_Z> :))
<B_Z> dark-sun, doost daram bebeinam inam daneshjoye ekhrajiye
<dark-sun> B_Z: کی اریک؟ نه بابا. لیسانس گرفت از پرینستون
<B_Z> dark-sun, :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: بعدشم از برکلی کالیفرنیا و چند جای دیگه مدارکی گرفت
<B_Z> dark-sun, rasti shoma beyne ipad va galexy tab kodomo entekhab mikoni
<dark-sun> B_Z: ها؟ کدومش لینوکسیه؟
<B_Z> ipad unixe
<dark-sun> یادش بخیر یاد دستپخت ویندی افتادم خانم اریک.
<B_Z> oonja chi bood
<B_Z> ?
<nixoeen> B_Z: bayad begi baraye che kaari!
<dark-sun> nixoeen: نمی‌گه! حرف نمی‌زنه. فکر کرده می‌خوام ازش اعتراف بگیرم
<dark-sun> nixoeen: اعصابم رو خورد کرده .. تو ازش بازجویی کن
<B_Z> pdf web ,,,,
 * dark-sun is smokin' ~ ~ ~
<nixoeen> B_Z: age hamin 2 ta Galaxy Tab
<B_Z> nixoeen, delam pishe ipade
<B_Z> vali felash  nemikhore
<nixoeen> B_Z: mohitesham kheyli baste tare nesbat be Galaxy Tab
<B_Z> ipad?
<B_Z> yani galexy behtare
<B_Z> ?
<nixoeen> B_Z: nickname am ro bezar poshte messager hat age bara man chizi migi!
<nixoeen> B_Z: az bazi lahaza are, az bazi lahaza na
<B_Z> nixoeen, yani galexy behtare
<B_Z> nixoeen, mishe bishtar begin
<nixoeen> B_Z: Az lahaze Multitouch, va application hayi ke mojoode, iPad behtare
<B_Z> nixoeen, vali felash bezani faghad ax neshon mide
<nixoeen> B_Z: man hatta too Firefox ham Flashblock daram
<nixoeen> B_Z: aksare site hayi ham ke omooman miram Flash nadaran
<B_Z> na na ,amzoram cole disk bood
<B_Z> lxsameer, manzoram cole disk bod
<B_Z> nixoeen, eshtebah zadam
<B_Z> nixoeen, manzoram cole disk bod
<nixoeen> B_Z:  cole disk ?!
<B_Z> nixoeen, felash memori
<nixoeen> B_Z: Khob un ke ahamiati nadare, ye 32 Gig esh ro begir, kame 32 gig ?
<B_Z> nixoeen, felashi ke tosh etela at jabeja mikonan
<B_Z> dark-sun, salam
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<B_Z> royaflash,  salam
<royaflash> kasy ba firewall kar karde
<royaflash> B_Z: SALAM
<royaflash> ba iptables
<royaflash> ba webmin chetor ?
<nixoeen> !ask | royaflash
<lubotu3> royaflash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<royaflash> dar mororede restart kardan iptables
<royaflash> dar distro haye geyr ubuntu dar /etc/init.d / iptables restart hast
<royaflash> vali dar ubuntu aslan filee be name iptables vojod nadare .
<nixoeen> royaflash: too Debian ham nist
<royaflash> nixoeen: pas chetor mishe restart kard
<royaflash> ?
<nixoeen> royaflash: dar har soorat mituni ba iptables --flush tanzimatesh ro reset koni
<nixoeen> royaflash: faghat age bejoz table e default, unaye dige ham bekhay reset koni, bayad uno zekr koni!
<nixoeen> royaflash: masalan: iptables -t nat --flush
<royaflash> nixoeen: man migam restart konam ta emaal beshe
<nixoeen> royaflash: yani chi ? hamun mogheyi ke iptables ro ba har parameteri ejra koni, az hamun moghe emal mishe tanzimat
<royaflash> nixoeen: na bayad 2 /etc/iptables.up.rules benevesi baad restart sustem
<royaflash> man mikham dasty restart konam
<nixoeen> royaflash: na, majboor nisti unja benevisi !
<nixoeen> royaflash: vali age unja neveshti, mituni injoori ejrash koni: iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<royaflash> nixoeen: ba squid kar kardy ?
<nixoeen> royaflash: age soali dar morede squid dari too room bepors, niazi nist beporsi kasi ba squid kar karde ya na
<nixoeen> s/room/channel
<royaflash> nixoeen: dost azizam bejaye 300-500 karakter  type kardan soal bad az in ke donestam kasy dar in mored midone badan type mikonam
<royaflash> nixoeen: be nazaret intore behtar nist ?
 * dark-sun error: perl compiler not found! try #!/usr/bin/perl -wT
<nixoeen> royaflash: khob pas entezar nadashte bash be javabet beresi!
<royaflash> chera
<dark-sun> و خداوند پیست بین را آفرید
<nixoeen> royaflash: chon inke beporsi kasi ba squid kar karde ya na, 90% afrad agar ham squid kar karde bashan nemigan ke man ba squid kar kardam!
<nixoeen> royaflash: va momkene kasi kar nakarde bashe o ba soalet bedune ke javabet chie
<royaflash> nixoeen: mamnoon az rahnemayiid
<nixoeen> royaflash: hamchenin kasi kar karde bashe o javabeto nadune!
<royaflash> kasy ba transparent proxy kar karde 2 squid?
<royaflash> man 2 redirection port mondam ke 80 ro be 3128 bede .
<royaflash> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<royaflash> -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT
<royaflash> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT
<royaflash> in ham dastor redirection
<royaflash> in iptable ke restart nemishe
<nixoeen> royaflash: iptables niazi be restart shodan nadare hamun tor ke goftam!
<nixoeen> royaflash: iptables -t nat --flush
<nixoeen> royaflash: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<nixoeen> r
<nixoeen> royaflash: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nixoeen> royaflash: haminayi ke neveshtam, be tartib, kafie!
<royaflash> nixoeen: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<royaflash> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<nixoeen> royaflash: chon bayad ba root inaro ejra koni! hamasho
<royaflash> eroor permition mide ba nahayat inke ba sudo ast
<royaflash>  sudo  echo 1>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nixoeen> royaflash: na!
<nixoeen> royaflash: sudo -s
<nixoeen> royaflash: badesh uno minevisi
<royaflash> bazam hamoon eroor
<nixoeen> royaflash: neveshti sudo -s ?
<royaflash> bale
<royaflash> sudo -s echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nixoeen> royaflash: sudo -s
<royaflash> sudo -s echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nixoeen> royaflash: sudo -s
<nixoeen> royaflash: hamin!
<nixoeen> royaflash: bad mire too usere root, badesh minevisi: echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<royaflash> ok
<royaflash> emal shod
<royaflash> nixoeen: jalebe emal nashod va redirection nashod
<royaflash> nixoeen: ba proxy javab mide valy transparent na
<nixoeen> royaflash: khorooji e : iptables -t nat --list
<royaflash> target     prot opt source               destination
<royaflash> REDIRECT   tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www redir ports 3128
<royaflash> REDIRECT   tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www redir ports 3128
<royaflash> nixoeen: be nazaret chera transparent nemikone
<nixoeen> royaflash: ya tanzimate proxy moshkel dare, ya tanzimate client haye dige
<royaflash> man neveshtam http_port 3128 transparent
<royaflash> nixoeen: va getway ro 2 client server dadam
<royaflash> nixoeen: osolan bayad kar mikard .
<royaflash> nixoeen: refrens farsi o english namonde ke bekhonam
<royaflash> nixoeen: iptables ke kar mikone (to listesh neshon dad emal shode )
<dark-sun> dast52: یک دفعه بودی بعدش دیگه نبودی
<dark-sun> narcislinux: سلام هموطن شب خوش
<narcislinux> dark-sun:  salam . tashakor. shabe shomaham khosh
<nixoeen> royaflash: mosallaman yejaye kar moshkel dare dige. Bayad trouble-shooting koni bebini moshkelesh chie
<dark-sun> narcislinux: من پدرم در اومد هنوز بخش آپلودش رو نتونستم راه باندازم
<dark-sun> مشکل با فرمت svg
<dark-sun> هستش که انگار نفرین شده است
<nixoeen> royaflash: man bayad beram felan, vaght nadaram
<narcislinux> hmm
<dark-sun> همه گالری‌های تصاویر با بیت مپ‌ها کار می‌کنن
<nixoeen> narcislinux: be in Gimp inghadr fosh nade
<royaflash> nixoeen: lazeme httpd_accel_host virtual
<royaflash> httpd_accel_port 80
<royaflash> httpd_accel_with_proxy on
<royaflash> httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
<royaflash> bashe
<royaflash> fekr nakonam
<royaflash> chon version man 3 hast
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  man ke chizi besh nagoftam
<royaflash> va eroor ham migire
<dark-sun> narcislinux: شاید تو دلت گفتی! گوش‌هاش تیزن
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: مگه نه؟
<dark-sun> :))
<nixoeen> royaflash: na, una maale squid haye ghadimi e
<royaflash> khob pas bayad alan javab bede
<royaflash> ke nemide
<dark-sun> می‌دونی چیه؟ آخرش باید خودم بشینم مثل بچه‌ی آدم از اول سایت رو بنویسم!
 * dark-sun fekr mikone " che shavad..."...
<dark-sun> خارجی‌ها یک اصطلاحی دارن اینجوری مواقع کاربرد داره...
<dark-sun> "dream on"
<dark-sun> royaflash: گاهی نرم افزارها «خر» می‌شن ممکنه بخاطر این باشه. یک متخصص
<dark-sun> البته این با «خر بازی‌» در اوردن کامپیوتر فرق می‌کنه!
<royaflash> dark-sun in ham azon harfa bood ha
<dark-sun> هووم.. آره این‌ها کاملا بحث تخصصیه. royaflash
<dark-sun> هنوز مقاله‌اش هم بیرون نیومده. تو هیچ ژورنالی پیداش نمی‌کنی
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> من برم فیلم ببینم
<royaflash> dark-sun pas bayad hatman ravesh haye mogabele ba khar shodan system va vabasteghy haye an ra bekhonam
<dark-sun> royaflash: اول باید مطمئن بشی درست تشخیص دادی.
<dark-sun> اگه کامپیوتر خربازی در آورده باشه نمی‌شه با روش‌های مقابله با «خر» بازی نرم افزار باهاش مقابله کرد
<dark-sun> همونطور که گفتم تخصصیه
<dark-sun> فیلم امشب: ۵۰ سنت
<dark-sun> من رفتم...
<royaflash> eybaba
<royaflash> refrence namonde nakhonam
<royaflash> in firewall ham ke
<royaflash> ye bar system ro restart konam shayad dorost she
<royaflash> in akharin rahe
<erghezi> ‏سلام بر و بچ
<erghezi> ‏کسی بیداره؟
<erghezi> ‏مشکل دارم با آپاچی
<royaflash> ooooh yaftam
<royaflash> ooooooooh yaftam
<royaflash> wooow
<royaflash> fagat  ba ip site mire
<nixoeen> erghezi: to dige chera ?!
<nixoeen> !ask | erghezi
<lubotu3> erghezi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahdavi> سلام یه همه
<mahdavi> کسی امتحان کرده که آیا نرم افزار های اوبونتو 32 بیتی روی اوبونتو 64 بیتی نصب می شه یا نه؟
<btavakkoli> mahdavi, خطا میدی که این نرم افزار برای این معماری نیست. بیخودی زحمت نکشید :)
<btavakkoli> میدی/میده
<mahdavi> آخه توی ویندوز می شه گفتم شاید توی لینوکس هم بشه
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: ممنون
<btavakkoli> mahdavi, ha? windows? khordaniye? :D
<btavakkoli> mahdavi, خواهش - شب خوش
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: شگاه کردم بدهکار شدم قسمت نشد دیگه خرید کنم تا بدهی رو صاف کنمراستی من بار یه خرید از فرو
<mahdavi> btavakkoli:  ببخشید قاظی شد
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: من یه بار از فروشگاه خرید کردم و بدهکار شدم دیگه قسمت نشد خرید کنم و حسابم رو صاف کنم
<btavakkoli> mahdavi, من که چیزی یادم نیست :)
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: ولی من یادمه
<mahdavi> سر یه سی دی آندروید بود
<btavakkoli> mahdavi, همین؟ نوش جونت رفیق، هدیه بود
<mahdavi> btavakkoli: ممنون خیالم راحت شد
<nixoeen> mahdavi: mishe nasb kard, nabayad moshkeli dashte bashe
<btavakkoli> mahdavi, قابلی نداشت
<btavakkoli> nixoeen, مطمئن هستی؟
<mahdavi> nixoeen: 32 بیتی رو روی 64 بیتی؟
<nixoeen> btavakkoli: are!
<mahdavi> nixoeen: خودت امتحان کردی پس من دنلود ها رو قطع کنم
<nixoeen> mahdavi: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<mahdavi> nixoeen: ممنون
<nixoeen> mahdavi: khahesh
<dark-sun> ساعت سه صبح هستش.. کماکان شاهد اسپم‌های خورزو خان در کانال هستیم!
<dark-sun> می‌شه لطفا حداقل آفتاپیک نباشین جناب خورزو خان
 * dark-sun kicks khorzoo khan
<dark-sun> دیر وقته. من دیگه برم. مگه دستم به ال ایکس سامیر نرسه! گفته بود تست می‌کنم دستوره رو
<dark-sun> تست نکرد و رفت
<dark-sun> اووپس ایمیل اومده.
<dark-sun> خب شب همگی خوش
 * dark-sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * dark-sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-28
<royaflash> l
<royaflash> now i use transparent mode in squid but can not browse with domain name just i can see site with ip address how fix them ?
<milad> سلام
<milad> دوستان من تازه با اوبونتو اشناشدم
<milad> هرچی گشتم نفهمیدم
<milad> پسوند فایل های اجرایی توی اوبوبنتو چی هستش
<milad> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<milad> وچطوری نصب میشه کرد یه برنامه رو که دانلود میکنیم
<sina> salam be hame. khoobin? bacheha anti filter man tor bood. ama alan az kard oftade. kesi anti filtere khoob soragh nadare?
<sina>  salam be hame. khoobin? bacheha anti filter man tor bood. ama alan az kard oftade. kesi anti filtere khoob soragh nadare?
<sina> the-light:  salam be hame. khoobin? bacheha anti filter man tor bood. ama alan az kard oftade. kesi anti filtere khoob soragh nadare?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> bmoqimi: ping
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<bmoqimi> pong
<WhiteCrow1> bmoqimi: salam aziz khobi ke enshala
<WhiteCrow1> bmoqimi: ba ejaze MSG
<bmoqimi> WhiteCrow1: merc bad nistam biasari ke sare clasam
<c0re> salam , in arios ba chi menu hasho intori karde ?
<rezas> برنامه های نوشته شده  پایتون
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> mikhastam be porsam man ye pak download kardam pasvande  .sh dare
<B_Z> mishe begon chejori bayad nasbesh konam
<bmoqimi> sh filename.sh B_Z
<B_Z> B
<B_Z> bmoqimi, zadam nasb shod kojaraft alan az koja mitonam ejra konam
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> bmoqimi, alan ye site oracel ham baz shode
<B_Z> yeki rahnamayi mikone
<narcislinux1> saeed: alan ubuntu nasbe ?
<B_Z> salam
<tHr> salam doostan man 1 moshkeli ba ubuntu 10.10 peida kardam ke ro systemam kheili kond kar mikone kheili kondtar az windows xp! gablan ubuntu 8.4 ya noskhehaie gabli sorateshoon ziad bood ke baes shodan man be linux mohajerat konam vali nemidonam alan chera soratesh kahesh yafte! tori ke ro asabam ra mire be nazaretoon chikar konam?
<tHr> نشسه پهفخخدث نپشنشپ نخدث؟
<tHr> kasi mitoone komakam kone?
<behrooz> lxsameer, salam khobin
<lxsameer> Guest5851: mersi
<B_Z> lxsameer, shoma barname nevisi mikonin
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: yup
<B_Z> man emrooz NetBeans IDE 6.9 ino nasb kardam
<B_Z> lxsameer, kar kardin shoma bahash
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: :)
<lxsameer> B_Z: na
<B_Z> lxsameer,mishe begin shoma bara c/c++ chi pishnehad mikonin
<lxsameer> B_Z: ye chi ke rahat bashi
<B_Z> ke compile ham dashte bashe
<lxsameer> B_Z: man khodam emacs estefade mikonam ama anjuta khube codeblock am khube
<B_Z> mamnoonam
<lxsameer> :)
<naser> salam
<naser> che jori mishe ye connection vpn sakht?
<Zpix> dorood doostan
<Zpix> kasi inja ba moshkele kami e soeaat e net movajeh nashode?
<Zpix> va ghaati haye pey dar pey?
<B_Z> Zpix, salam doste man man ke na
<Zpix> B_Z: mishe begid az che ISP net darid?
<Zpix> B_Z: man az Datak
<B_Z> Zpix, man datak dashtam be  dalayeli taghir dadam shatel hastam
<Zpix> B_Z: khosh be halet man Shatel dashtam be hamoon dalayel majboor shodam Datak use konam :(
<Zpix> :((
<Zpix> B_Z: google be zoor load mishe :(
<B_Z> Zpix, zang bezan poshtibani ta be dastoreshon chand ta file download koni hal mishe
<Zpix> B_Z: man avval fekr kardam ke shayad Ubuntu ghati karde amma jaye dige test kardam didam aslan injoori nist
<Zpix> e
<B_Z> Zpix, man alan ba 128 shatel 60/70 download migiram
<B_Z> Zpix, datak yeho gheymatash raft bala man  namahdod dashtam azashon
<Zpix> B_Z: are midoonam shatel dashtam 3 sal kheili khoob bood o razi boodam man :( 100K ham gahi mishe dl kard
<B_Z> Zpix, bezan poshtibani
<Zpix> B_Z: man khoonamoon avaz shod ejare kardim in khoone ro sab khoonehe gir dad ke man hamin net ro mikham bashe chon takhfif dade behesh datak
<Zpix> B_Z: are alan zang mizanam bebinam chie ghazie
<Zpix> :(
<Zpix> ajab gereftari shodim be khoda
<B_Z> Zpix, hers nakhor :d
<Zpix> B_Z: akhe kare man ba Net e inam hamash vasate kar ghaat mishe :(
<Zpix> B_Z: besiar sepas az pasokh ha :) khoda negahdar
<B_Z> Zpix, chishod
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> Zpix, hal shod
<B_Z> ?
<Zpix> B_Z: nazadam hanooz alan mizanam :/
<B_Z> Zpix, biya shatel
<B_Z> :D
<Zpix> B_Z: agha az khodame amma moteasefane felan daste khodam nist ta shahrivare dige ke az in khoone bargardim khoone khodemoon :(
<Zpix> akhe inam shod mamlekat :(
<B_Z> Zpix, iran ba in sorate eftezah to hack 3 jahane
<B_Z> Zpix, agar in net bishtar bod chi mishod?!
<Zpix> B_Z: =))
<Zpix> B_Z: ey kas kami sazandegi mishod be jaye kharab kari
<B_Z> darksun kojayi
<B_Z> ishala 2012
<Zpix> B_Z: che khabare 2012?
<B_Z> Zpix, armagedon mishe dige
<Zpix> B_Z: chi chiak?
<B_Z> google kon
<Zpix> B_Z: =))
<B_Z> Zpix, shoma chand vaghte linui shodin
<Zpix> B_Z: man ubuntu 6.06
<B_Z> yani ertegha nadadin
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> chand vaghte
<Zpix> B_Z: :|
<Zpix> B_Z: yani az ubuntu 6.06 tahala ubuntu daram man
<B_Z> Zpix, aha bebakhshid
<Zpix> B_Z: nemidoonam chand vaght mishe
<B_Z> Zpix, man taze karam
<B_Z> Zpix, :d
<Zpix> B_Z: ajab khandeii bood in Armagedon
<B_Z> Zpix, nasuss nadarin ?
<Zpix> B_Z: bavar e adyane Sami e
<Zpix> B_Z: nasuss kie baz? :D
<B_Z> scaner
<B_Z> nasuss
<Zpix> B_Z: ahan na
<B_Z> zade nasbe vali nemidonam chejori ejrash konam
<Zpix> B_Z: che begooyam!? dar in bare agahi nadaram man
<B_Z> Zpix, mamnoonam eybi nadare shoma tehran hastin
<B_Z> ?
<Zpix> B_Z: bale
<B_Z> Zpix, ok
<Zpix> B_Z: badbakhtane!
<B_Z> Zpix, chera
<B_Z> ?
<Zpix> B_Z: chon yek baghe vahshe be tamam manast
<B_Z> Zpix, movafeghammmm
<B_Z> Zpix, delam hamayeshe linuxi mikhad
<Zpix> B_Z: ey baba!
<Zpix> B_Z: kash tanha hamayeshe linuxi bood
<B_Z> Zpix, dige chi hast?
<Zpix> B_Z: lotfan 1 min wait
<royaflash> salam nixoeen aziz
<royaflash> nixoeen: khob hastin
<the-light> !ask | saeed
<lubotu3> saeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<royaflash> dostan man dar squid transparent ro anjam midam vali ba ip hala cjetor mitonam 2 client ba zadan url betonam site ro show konam ???
<the-light> saeed: age patition e home jodast nemipare, ama be sharti ke tuye nasb format esh nakonin
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-29
<Darklove> salam
<Darklove> kasi inja slackware remix ya remastering karde ?
<B_Z> salam
<Darklove> salam
<B_Z> Darklove, khobin
<Darklove> mamnon
<Darklove> aziz shoma remix ya remastering anjam dadi
<B_Z> Darklove, na val
<B_Z> a
<Darklove> okey
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> salam
<B_Z> moshkel daram to update kasi hast komak kone
<B_Z> lxsameer, salam
<B_Z> lxsameer, vaghti mikham update komam mizane Failed to download package files
<B_Z> ailed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_11.00.1156_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<B_Z> kasi hast komak kone
<B_Z> nixoeen, salam
<B_Z> nixoeen, ye rahnamayi mikoni
<B_Z> nixoeen, n
<nixoeen> B_Z: ?
<B_Z> nixoeen, alan man zadam update she vali be opera gir midad va mizad ailed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_11.00.1156_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<B_Z> nixoeen, man ham oontikesho bardashtam
<B_Z> nixoeen, bad omada update o zadam
<nixoeen> B_Z: khob rast mige, un file aslan mojood nist
<B_Z> nixoeen, alan ye safe baz shode applyng chandes
<B_Z> nixoeen, ye safe siyah ham zireshe
<B_Z> nixoeen, alan dare update mishe
<nixoeen> B_Z: khob velesh kon bezar karesho bokone
<B_Z> nixoeen, salam
<B_Z> nixoeen, restart dad
<B_Z> manam zadam
<B_Z> nixoeen, dige kari nist anjam bedam
<B_Z> ?
<nixoeen> B_Z: na
<B_Z> nixoeen, You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<nixoeen> B_Z: ?
<B_Z> nixoeen, aboute ubuntu neveshte
<nixoeen> B_Z: khob moshkelesh chie ?
<B_Z> nixoeen, mage 11.4 oomade?
<nixoeen> B_Z: na, beta e
<Darklove> salam
<hale> salam
<Darklove> az doostan kasi az linux nasb shode bar rooye system tavaneste live cd ya flash usb tahiye kone
<Darklove> ?
<Darklove> linux made nazar
<Darklove> Fedora core or Slackware
<hale> kasi ta alan ba access.log sar o kar dashte?
<hale> proxy squid
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> kasi dictionary longman ro too xfardict emtehan karde??
<Omid> bgl ro man daram
<lxsameer> Omid: age bgl dari convert kon va ba mdic estefade kon
<Omid> mdic?
<Omid> behtar az xfardic e?
<lxsameer> Omid: man injuri fekr mikonam
<Omid> deb nadare?
<lxsameer> na ta unjai ke midunam
<lxsameer> vali nasbesh besaiar sadast
<Omid> akhe converteresh download nemishe
<Omid> نشانی وارد شده صحیح نمیباشد
<lxsameer> Omid: ?????
<lxsameer> Omid: che kar kardi ?
<Omid> alan daram khodesho nasb mikonam
<Omid> in cmake chie?
<Omid> ** rasti longman ro too sitesh dare ;)
<lxsameer> Omid: ye tool s e mese make ama cross platform e
<Omid> ye moshkeli inja hast
<Omid> linkash filtere
<Omid> man az iranrobocup ham ke miram
<Omid> mizane neshanie vared shode sahih nemibashad
<lxsameer> Omid: ru source forge e ama man moshgeli nadaram bahash
<Omid> man ke miram filtere!!!!!!!
<lxsameer> Omid: ba VPN i chizi begiresh ya age mikhay man ye ja upload mikonam barat
<Omid> bezar bebinam jaye dige mitunam peidash konam
<lxsameer> ok
<Omid> alan too nasbe cmake ham moshkel peida kardam
<Omid> :(
<lxsameer> Omid: ba chi nasb mikoni
<Omid> cmake: Depends: cmake-data (= 2.8.0-5ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Omid> apt-get
<lxsameer> Omid: ubuntui ?
<Omid> xfardic: Depends: libwxbase2.8-0 (>= 2.8.7.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Omid> bale
<Omid> man tooo ubuntu ghablim xfardic dashtam
<Omid> az source nasb konam?
<Omid> fekr konam moshkel az build-essentials bashe
<lxsameer> Omid: fekr mikonam moshgel az repo haye felite
<Omid> dorost shod
<Omid> moshkel az hamun build-essential bud
<Omid> alan cmake ro nasb mikonam
<Omid> convertor ro ham gereftam
<Omid> ok una ham gereftam tnx
<lxsameer> ;)
<Omid> ukmirror service baz bud ;)
<lxsameer> :)
<dark-sun> سلام بر دشمنان و دوستان
<dark-sun> چون می‌گن: دوستت رو به خودت نزدیک نگهدار و دشمنت رو نزدیک‌تر!
<dark-sun> ;)
<Omid> ye soal
<Omid> pointer mouse ro avaz mikonam
<Omid> ama vaghti roooye decktope hamun shekle ghablishe
<Omid> !!!
<Omid> :-?
<Omid> midunid chera?
<dark-sun> هووم.. نباید ماوس رو عوض کنی؟
 * dark-sun is genius! 8)
<Omid> mouse ro avaz kardam, nashod :P
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> بیا ماوس من کراسرش قشنگه.
<dark-sun> <-
<dark-sun> اینه ^
<Omid> ba shekle pointer moshkeli nadaram
<Omid> ama in masale hal nashode baram
<Omid> chera intore!
<dark-sun> بیکاری امید؟ ولش کن! بیا یک نخ سیگار بکشیم
 * dark-sun is smokin ~ ~ ~
 * dark-sun is 'refighe nabab'
<dark-sun> نه جدای از شوخی. نمی‌دونم امید.
<Omid> mamnun ;)
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> آیا شما شخصیتی سگی دارید یا گربه‌ای؟
<dark-sun> http://articles.cnn.com/2010-01-13/health/cat.dog.personality_1_cat-people-dog-neuroticism?_s=PM:HEALTH
<Omid> sagi ro tarjih midam
<dark-sun> ترجیح دادنی نیست! باید ببینی جزو کدومشونی
<dark-sun> ;)
<hasanhabibi> everplays: ping
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: everplays http://www.osnews.ir/fa/180-id.html shekle rms hast ?
<everplays> lol
<everplays> +1 narcislinux
<Omid> in terminali ke az bala baz mishe esmesh chie?
<Omid> gakuake?
<everplays> Omid, guake
<Omid> ahan akhe yakuake va3 KDE bud
<silent-sun> Omid: خیر ببینی جوون، من نصبش کردم. الان کلی صرفه‌جویی شد در پنجره‌هایی که باید باز می‌کردم
<silent-sun> Omid: من رنگ آبیش رو با نارنجی عوض کردم. حالا کار کردن با ترمینال آسونتر شد
<silent-sun> ;)
<nixoeen> narcislinux: man kheyli alagheyi ba kar kardan ba in site nadaram. osnews ro migam
<Omid> Qt qmake not found!
<narcislinux> nixoeen: chera?
<Omid> man har chi dame dastam miad daram nasb mikonam!
<Omid> age windows bud ta alan rafte bud roo hava
<silent-sun> Omid: موافقم. من الان ۸ روز آپتایم دارم رو لپ تاپم! فقط چند باری ایکس کرش کرده
<silent-sun> ;)
<Omid> too KDE?
<silent-sun> Omid: oh na! man paydari ro doost daram 'gnome' :)
<maryam> salam
<maryam> vase server kodom tozi monasbet tar va herfei tare?
<silent-sun> maryam: che serveri?
<silent-sun> maryam: web server? file server? print server ?...
<maryam> silent-sun:server shabake dakheli
<maryam> web server
<silent-sun> maryam: cent-os
<silent-sun> maryam: poshtibanie red-hat + free ;)
<maryam> silent-sun:are server web linux client os
<maryam> silent-sun:ubuntu niskhaye server chetore?
<silent-sun> maryam: yep, http://www.centos.org/
<silent-sun> maryam: man nadidam data centeri estefade karde bashe. nemidoonam.
<maryam> silent-sun:pas nahayatan kodom noskhe shod?
<Omid> maryam: unaii ke man didam ya red-hat budan ya cent os
<silent-sun> maryam: nahayatan entekhab ba shoma :) centOs (redhat base + free support) vs. Ubuntu Server (debian base)
<Omid> barnameye chat khub chi soragh darid?
<Omid> empathy bey az hichi
<lxsameer> Omid: pidgin vase yahoo va injur chiza xchat vase irc
<Omid> ha in xchat ro bayad nasb konam
<lxsameer> are
<Omid> rasti in mdic hanuz nasb nashode
<Omid> u chejuri ba cmake kenar umadi?
<Omid> xcha ham 3 ta parameter mikhad
<nixoeen> narcislinux: nazariateshun engar kheyli hamgam ba opensource o ina nist
<nixoeen> nixoeen: kollan avvalesh ke un payin Copyright o har goone copybardari mamnoo o injoor chiza
<narcislinux> nixoeen: hm
<nixoeen> narcislinux:
<nixoeen> [9:12pm] narcislinux: nixoe
<nixoeen> narcislinux: sorry! va inke chiz miz mizaran bedune reference e aslish: http://www.osnews.ir/fa/146-id.html
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  lol are
<nixoeen> narcislinux: albate in age reference haro donbal koni miresi be site e asli, vali khob reference e dorost ine ke yebar site e motarjem ro bedan, yebar site e asli
<nixoeen> narcislinux: va chiz haye dige, ke kollan rooye ham in hes ro be man mide!
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  khob dige bayad beshon tazakor dad
<narcislinux> Bersam: ^
<Bersam> narcislinux: salam
<narcislinux> Bersam:  salam
<narcislinux> bekhon
<Bersam> nixoeen: متوجه شدم چی میگی ... من این رو اون موقع خودم منتشر نکردم ولی الان درستش می‌کنم
<Bersam> nixoeen: البته اگه دقت کنی توی خود عکس برند طرف رو یعنی
<Bersam> nixoeen: Geek & Poke
<Bersam> nixoeen: رو دست نبردم بهش
<Bersam> nixoeen: البته توی وبلاگ خودم هم که ببینی آدرس دقیق به پستش هم دادم :)
<nixoeen> Bersam: moshkel too webloge to nist, to too webloget link dadi be manba'a e asli
<Bersam> nixoeen: در مورد کپی‌رایت هم می‌گم اون کپی‌رایت قالب بود
<Bersam> nixoeen: من یه سری نشستم اینا رو خوندم ... نه اخه چند وقتیه برای این سایت خبر می‌نویسم
<nixoeen> Bersam: are, midunam, vali khob mage gharar bud dar morede matalebe e copy az site haye dige bashe ?! roo una ke nemitunid license bezarid!
<Bersam> nixoeen: ;) نه خب بحث سر اینه که اومدن گفتن که تمام مطالب مشکل داره ... اما یک نکته که منظورت رو از مطلب کپی متوجه نمیشم!
<Bersam> nixoeen: من به جز مقالاتی که خب اکثرا هم با نویسنده‌هاشون هماهنگ می‌کنم قبل از منتشر کردنشون
<Bersam> nixoeen: مثل اپاتان، سارا فیاض، یا عصر ارتباط، میلاد خواجوی
<nixoeen> Bersam: http://www.osnews.ir/fa/168-id.html
<Bersam> nixoeen: چیزی رو از جایی کپی نمی‌کنم
<Bersam> nixoeen: این ترجمه‌ی من هست :) ؟
<nixoeen> Bersam: bara injoor khabar ha ke tolid konandeye khabar khodetun nistid ke betunid roosh license bezarid!
<nixoeen> Bersam: kollan dar morede site daram migam
<Bersam> nixoeen: این ترجمه‌ی خودمون هست درسته که به نقل از مجله‌ی پی‌سی‌ورلده ولی اولا که ترجمه‌ی خط به خط نیست که ایراد از اون لحاظ داشته باشه ...
<Bersam> nixoeen: مجله‌ی پی‌سی‌ورلد مثل منبع این جا هست.
<nixoeen> Bersam: doroste, vali rooye in matn ke nemitunid license bezarid
<nixoeen> Bersam: pas moshakhase ke license faghat roo ghaleb bude
<nixoeen> Bersam: hadde aghal unmogheyi ke man site ro didam faghat injoor mataleb ro dasht
<Bersam> nixoeen: بله
<Bersam> nixoeen: ببین روی این مطلب هم ما می‌تونیم لایسنس بزاریم
<Bersam> nixoeen: مطلب کپی شده از جایی نیست ... و ترجمه شده‌ی خط به خط هم نیست
<Bersam> nixoeen: و لایسنس هم گذاشتیم ! کریتیو کامانز که اون پایینه
<Bersam> nixoeen: البته می‌گم متوجه‌ی منظورت هستم ... بله اون اول یکمی مشکلات از لحاظ لایسنس ها بود توش
<Bersam> nixoeen: و یه سری مقالات و اخبار مستقیم کپی/پیست شده بودن
<nixoeen> Bersam: dar har soorat matlab az jaye digeyi bardashte shode, va shoma copyright owner nistid
<nixoeen> Bersam: hala ghaziye un nist, ghaziye ine ke ye site miad az inhame emkanate opensource estefade mikone, bad miad roo template e khodesh az ghavanine jame'eye opensource peyravi nemikone
<Bersam> nixoeen: :) کمترین سایتی هست که قالبی که خودش استفاده می‌کنه رو برای همه بزاره ... درسته اون موقع به خاطر اون عبارت زیر سایت چند نفر توی تکنوتاکس حساس شده بودن ...
<Bersam> nixoeen: معمولا توی این جور مواقع سایت‌هایی که در مورد نرم‌افزار آزاد می‌نویسن که من دیدم معمولا قالب قبلی خودشون رو وقتی قالب جدیدی برای وبلاگشون زدن می‌زارن که بقیه دانلود کنن
<nixoeen> Bersam: kollan fekr nakonam hich kodoom age man be shakhse az roo template eshun copy bezanam chizi began!
<dark-sun> اون از دیروز این از تو، امروزم مثل دیروز روز از نو، خسته‌ام از روز‌ها تکراری، تو کجایی؟... (کیوسک)
<Bersam> nixoeen: این که چیزی نگن دلیل بر آزاد یا اپن‌سورس بودنشه؟
<Bersam> nixoeen: البته می‌گم قرار نیست که همه یک کاری رو در بهترین نحو ممکن انجام بدن
<nixoeen> Bersam: khob age azashun bekhay ehtemalesh ham ziade ke behet un Template ro era'e konan! agar che era'e nakardane un chiz, chizi ro naghz nemikone, chon man hanuz mitunam un ro copy bezanam. Gheyr az inke bekhan ba copy kardane man mokhalefat konan!
<Bersam> nixoeen: ببین این که یک قالب به صورت آزاد ارائه بشه و این که حالا چون من دوست شمام بیام و قالب وبلاگ شما رو بگیرم و از روش کپی بزنم خیلی فرق می‌کنه ...
<Bersam> nixoeen: با این حال تمام مشکل با قالب این وبسایته؟ البته من فکر می‌کنم بیشترین مشکل با اون عبارت توی فوتر بوده که خب حالا هم نیست
<nixoeen> Bersam: fargh too ine ke yek chizi Public Domain bashe, ya inke tahte license e Copyright era'e beshe
<Bersam> nixoeen: یعنی بهتر بگم اصلاح شده
<nixoeen> Bersam: moshkel too ine ke aya in afrad be Opensource eteghad daran ya na! Hamun footer kolle chiza ro zire soal mibare
<Bersam> nixoeen: من طراحش رو می‌شناسم! توی اصفهان‌لاگ می‌اومد
<Bersam> nixoeen: و چون طراح وب بود و دید همچین چیزی کم هست سایت رو طراحی کرد
<dark-sun> Bersam: ببخشید من تازه رسیدم، قالب تکنوتاکس رو کسی برداشته؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: :d
<dark-sun> Bersam: دعوا سر قالبه دیگه؟ شوخی نمی‌کنم
<imansoltanian> سلام
<dark-sun> imansoltanian: سلام هموطن
<imansoltanian> :)
<Bersam> nixoeen: البته یه نکته رو هم بگم! که خیلی از این بحثا به خاطر یکی از کاربرایی تکنوتاکسی بود که اومد معرفی کرد و ایمیل داد و دعوت به همکاری کرد در حالی که توی اپن‌سورس‌نیوز نویسنده هم نبود
<Bersam> imansoltanian: سلام ایمان :)
<imansoltanian> تایید میشه حرفتون
<Bersam> dark-sun: نه بحث قالب تکنوتاکس نیست بحث سایت اپن‌سورس‌نیوزه
<imansoltanian> من توی وبلاگ توضیح داده بودم
<imansoltanian> هنوز با اپن سورس نیوز مشکل دارن؟
<Bersam> nixoeen: می‌گم کاره خاصی نیست که حتی فقط نویسنده ها هم خاص باشن ... شما می‌تونی کمک کنی؟ تقریبا هیچ خبری نیست که بفرستن و منتشر نشده باشه
<Bersam> nixoeen: نمونش هم اخبار برگذاری جلسات لاگ‌های گیلانی بود که با این که با هم دعوا داشتتن ولی چون هر دو تا می‌فرستادن ، هر دو تا خبر هم منتشر می‌شد :)
<imansoltanian> البته این موضوع رو بگم
<imansoltanian> جلسات گیلانی ها
 * Bersam این جا خیلی سرد شده ... :D ... :-S
<dark-sun> زنده باد لاگ خوزستان! راست می‌گن بی‌خبری خوش خبریه!
<dark-sun> :))
<imansoltanian> اگر دیدید اپن‌سورس‌نیوز اول اخبار گولاگ رو منتشر میکرد، فقط بخاطر این بود که اونا برای ما خبر میفرستادن! فقط همین
<nixoeen> Bersam: khob age bekhad moshkelatesh dorost beshe khoobe. Alan ke ejmali negah kardam ye ghesmatesh hamun bakhshe Manba'e
<dark-sun> imansoltanian: ما؟
<nixoeen> Bersam: ke masalan bara in Comic ha nabayad site e motarjem be onvane manba bayan beshe, balke manba'e asli
<nixoeen> Bersam: albate in mozoo kollan rabti be opensource nadare, ye ghaziyeye khabarnegari e
<imansoltanian> ببینید اخبار که فرستاده بشه برای ایمیل سایت منتشر بشه، فرق نمیکنه مال کی باشه
<Bersam> nixoeen: بله ... منم که گفتم جا افتاده بود :)
<dark-sun> سوال: این سایت اپن سورس مال کیه؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: همین ایمان سلطانیان دیگه :)
<imansoltanian> ایمان سلطانیان رو میشناسی؟
<dark-sun> خب پس چرا شما دارین ازش دفاع می‌کنین؟
<dark-sun> imansoltanian: چیه با این سایتت!
<imansoltanian> اگه مال من اگه بود دامنه به نام خودم بود
<dark-sun> :P
<Bersam> dark-sun: چون من براش خبر می‌نویسم :D البته چندان مالکیتی نداره مالکیتش بیشتر از لحاظ اون کسیه که پول دامنه رو می‌ده :D
<dark-sun> imansoltanian: منظورم همون سایت ایمان سلطانیان دات کام بود
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> Bersam: اه اه! تو اخبارش رو می‌نویسی؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: بیکاری؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: اره :))
<imansoltanian> :) اگه مال من بود که پول هاست رو من میدادم
<dark-sun> Bersam: بیا من یک کار خوب واست سراغ دارم
<dark-sun> Bersam: توی فرودگاه
<Bersam> dark-sun: چی؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: ولی باید تیپ بزنی
<Bersam> dark-sun: ملت رو بازرسی بدنی کنم؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: می‌تونی؟ خوشتیپ هستی؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: هممم :D نه نیستم متاسفانه
<dark-sun> Bersam: حیف شد.. حالا عیب نداره یک جوری پارتی بازی مشغولت می‌کنم
<dark-sun> Bersam: ببین کارش آسونه
<dark-sun> Bersam: مسافرا که می‌رن واسشون بای بای می‌کنی
<dark-sun> :)))
<Bersam> dark-sun: چقدر بهم پول می‌دن؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: ماهی یک ریال بدون مزایا
<Bersam> dark-sun: خووووبه :D یک ریالی چه سالیه؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: من یه کلسیونر سکه می‌شناسم
<Bersam> dark-sun: در به در دنبال سکه‌های یک ریالی ضرب شده‌ی سال ۴۸ هست
<dark-sun> Bersam: نمی‌دونم هر ماه فرق می‌کنه.. بعضی وقت‌ها می‌بینی سر سال تسویه می‌کنن
<Bersam> dark-sun: گویا اون سال سکه‌ی یک ریالی کم ضرب می‌شده
<Bersam> dark-sun: بعد قیمتش بلااست
<Bersam> dark-sun: هر چه از دوست رسد نیکوست
<Bersam> dark-sun: تازه مزایا هم داره بابا :D اینترنت وایفای داره :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه نشد! از حالا نفشه کشیدی اکسزز پوینت‌ها رو هک کنی؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: نخیر اصلا نمی‌شه برو آقا استخدام نداریم
<dark-sun> بگو نفر بعدی بیاد
<dark-sun> imansoltanian: شما بیکاری؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: :D :)) نه جان من ... بابا من باید ۵ نفر بچه رو شیر بدم :))
<imansoltanian> بله
<dark-sun> Bersam: برو آقا مزاحم نشو! می‌دم گشت ارشاد ارشادت کنه ها
<dark-sun> imansoltanian: یک کاری هست توی ایستگاه راه آهن
 * Bersam متذکر میشه در مورد این بات های لاگ کننده :D 
<imansoltanian> اونجا هم بای بای کردنه؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: هووم.. یعنی چی می‌شه؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: آمارمون رو می‌دن به علی آقا؟
<dark-sun> علی آقا ما خیلی چاکریم
<Bersam> dark-sun: حالا نمی‌دونم مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم ولی ستمش این جاست که توی گوگل هم می‌اد :D
<dark-sun> الان پخش می‌شه؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: دست تکون بده !
<dark-sun> Bersam: اوه شیت! پس علنی رفتیم رو آنتن!
<dark-sun> بله.. من خسته نباشید می‌گم به دوستانمون در بخش‌های مختلف سایت
<dark-sun> واحد فرهنگی
<dark-sun> امور تهیه
<dark-sun> و همه‌ی عزیزان پشت صحنه
<dark-sun> مخصوصا چن سرو به خاطر میزبانی این کانال‌ها
<dark-sun> خب به بخش بعدی کانال توجه بفرمایین
 * dark-sun sneaks out...
<Bersam> nixoeen: خب اون کاریکاتور ها رو درست کردم :) مشکلی بود بگو :)
<nixoeen> Bersam: ok, badan dobare negah mikonam, chizi didiam migam
<Bersam> nixoeen: ;) می‌گم این جوملا ۱.۵ یکمی با یوزر ها و دسترسی ها مشکل داره
<Bersam> nixoeen: اگه بشه رفت روی جوملا ۱.۶ میشه دسترسی داد به ملت تا مستقیم خبر هاشون رو بزارن :)
 * dark-sun thinks 'mellat' is a reserved word...
<nixoeen> Bersam: khob update konid, fekr nakonam kheyli update esh dardesar dashte bashe
<Bersam> nixoeen: داره، این جا یه سری فایل های خود جوملا رو تغییر دادن و یه سری کامپونت ها احتمالا به مشکل بر می‌خورن ... قالب مشکلی نداشته گویا
<imansoltanian> حالا خارج از بحث فنی و تغییر فایلها به 1.6 ، باید به این نکته هم توجه کنید که جوملا 1.6 تازه اولین نسخه اش اومده ، احتمالا از نظر امنیتی فعلا مورد اطمینان نیس
<imansoltanian> ولی به هر جهت برای اپدیت داریم کاراشو تک تک انجام میدیم، زیاد طول نمیکشه
 * dark-sun thinks hacking osnews could be lovely ... >:)
<imansoltanian> maybe
 * dark-sun thinks again "btw, dark-sun has more important things to do "...
<Bersam> dark-sun: چقدر فکر می‌کنی :D
<Bersam> dark-sun: مگه نمی‌دونی که توی ای‌ار‌سی که لاگ میشه نباید فکر کرد :D
 * dark-sun can not answer directly [libc6 :port not found]
<Omid> :D
<Omid> man kolli montazere in lahze budam
<Omid> :D
<royaflash> salam dostan
<dark-sun> royaflash: پس دشمنان چی؟
<royaflash> man chand ta soal dashtam
<royaflash> man 2 squid transparent cache rah endakhtam
<royaflash> vali
<royaflash> fagat ba ip kar mikoni
<royaflash> yani baraye mesal
<royaflash> baraye didan google bayad ip bedam vali man mikham ba dadan url br requestha javab begiram
<royaflash> chetor mishe hal kard ?
<royaflash> mamnon misham
<dark-sun> مات دارک سان داره می‌ره...
<dark-sun> روبوسی لازم نیست.. فردا شاید از دوباره اومدم
<dark-sun> شایدم نیومدم
<dark-sun> هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم
 * dark-sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * dark-sun will halt now...
<mehdi>  سلام
<nixoeen> royaflash: inja kasi bedune ejaze PM nemide
<royaflash> nixoeen: salam
<nixoeen> royaflash: man alan busy am
<nixoeen> royaflash: soali darid too channel benevisid, hame mibinan, age manam beyne karam vaght peyda kardam shayad negah konam o javab bedam
<royaflash> nixoeen: man squid ro transparent kardam vali fagat ba ip adress client ha mitonid site ro bebinan chetor mishe ba url bebinan
<royaflash> nixoeen: yani ba zadan google.com safe load nemishe va bayad ba ip google be google raft . chetor mishe hal kard ?
<royaflash> mamnoon
<nixoeen> royaflash: ba dadane address e ye DNS e dorost be Client ha, masalan 8.8.8.8
<royaflash> nixoeen: na ba on ham kar nakard
<royaflash> nixoeen: fagat ba ip kar mikone
<Omid> inja kasi mdic ro nasb karde??
<nixoeen> royaflash: 8.8.8.8 ro be onvane DNS too client ha nasb kardi ?
<nixoeen> royaflash: s/nasb/add
<royaflash> nixoeen: bale dadam
<royaflash> nixoeen: to client 2 tanzimat shabake dns ro set kardam
<nixoeen> royaflash: bad too serveret packet haye DNS ro route mikoni ?
<royaflash> na
<royaflash> nixoeen: chetori
<royaflash> nixoeen: ???
<nixoeen> royaflash: khob pas bejash ye BIND roo serveret nasb kon, bad too client ha IP e servereto bejaye DNS bezar
<royaflash> nixoeen: bezarid alan daram bind ro nasb mikonam
<royaflash> nixoeen: bind ro nasb kardam
<nixoeen> royaflash: ip e hamun servere ham be client ha dadi bara DNS ?
<royaflash> bale
<royaflash> nixoeen: bale
<nixoeen> royaflash: khob ? hanuz faghat IP baz mikone ?
<royaflash> nixoeen: bale
<nixoeen> royaflash: khob pas DNS e dorost kar nemikone, uno dorostesh koni bayad kar bokone
<royaflash> nixoeen: chetor bind ro config konam
<nixoeen> royaflash: http://www.linuxconfig.org/linux-dns-server-bind-configuration
<royaflash> nixoeen: mamnon
<royaflash> resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink
<royaflash> in eroor ro mide
<royaflash> nixoeen: anjam dadam
<royaflash> nixoeen: pas chera kar nakard ?
<nixoeen> royaflash: dorost anjam nashode, ya yek jaye kar irad dare
<nixoeen> royaflash: bayad ye kari koni ke client ha betunan domain haro resolve konan
<royaflash> nixoeen: toye file resolv.conf ke hamechi doroste
<nixoeen> royaflash: resolv.conf e client ?
<royaflash> nixoeen: client win hast
<royaflash> nixoeen: age garar bashe 50 ta client dashte bashim bayad 50 bar set konim ?
<royaflash> nixoeen: fekr nakonam .
<nixoeen> royaflash: yani DNS ro too hich kodoom az un DNS ha set nakardi hanuz ?
<royaflash> chera kardam
<nixoeen> royaflash: khob una alan ba nslookup mitunan IP e google ro begiran ?
<royaflash> nixoeen: bale client ha ba nslookup mitonam bebinam vali ba url load nemishe
<nixoeen> royaflash: ba nslookup chi ro mituni bebini ?
<royaflash> dar hagigat fagat ip 8.8.8.8
<nixoeen> royaflash: yani chi ?!
<royaflash> nixoeen: na nemibinan
<nixoeen> royaflash: ok, che IP ei too client ha be onvane DNS set kardi ?
<royaflash> opendns ro
<royaflash> 208.67.222.222
<royaflash> va
<royaflash> 208.67.222.220
<nixoeen> royaflash: goftam ke, IP e serveri ke roosh BIND nasb kardi ro bezan too Client ha baraye DNS
<royaflash> ok
<royaflash> nixoeen: are hal shod
<royaflash> nixoeen: mamnonam nixoeen jan aziz
<nixoeen> royaflash: khahesh
<royaflash> nixoeen: mishe jori tanzim kard ke niyazi be set kardan dns nabashe .
<nixoeen> royaflash: na
<royaflash> yani hame client ha bayad set konan
<royaflash> nixoeen: ok
<royaflash> nixoeen: thankd
<nixoeen> royaflash: are. Albate DHCP ro khoda afaride ke adam nakhad hameye kararo manual anjam bede
<royaflash> nixoeen:  special thanks dear freand
<royaflash> nixoeen: va bayad to bind tanzim kard . doroste
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-30
<royaflash> nixoeen: onjayid
<nixoeen> royaflash: ?
<royaflash> nixoeen: ye soal apache man dochar moshkel shode va hengam run in eroor ro mide :
<royaflash>                                                                                                   apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<nixoeen> royaflash: tanzimate /etc/hosts ro dorost kon
<hale> salam
<kaveh_asroma> سلام
<kaveh_asroma> کی ۱۰٫۱۰ داره؟
<kaveh_asroma> کمک
<kaveh_asroma> software center رو خراب کردم دیگه بالا نمیاد
<kaveh_asroma> کمک
<kaveh_asroma> هیشکی ابونتو ۱۰٫۱۰ نداره؟
<kaveh_asroma> فقط یه کمک میخوام
<kaveh_asroma> تو ترمینال sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list رو بزنید
<sameerynho> kaveh_asroma: address e repo haye ubuntu ro mikhay ?
<kaveh_asroma> یه صفحه باز میشه فقط محتویات اونو برام کپی کنید اینجا
<kaveh_asroma> اشتباهی کد واسه یه نسخه دیگه رو اونجا جایگزین کردم سافت وار سنترم دیگه باز نمیشه
<sameerynho> kaveh_asroma: man ubuntu nadaram ama age address eepo haro mikhay ke midunam unaro mikhay tu google search kon ya tu site e khode ubuntu negah kon
<kaveh_asroma> کجا سایت
<kaveh_asroma> چی سرچ کنم؟
<kaveh_asroma> چه کلمه ای رو؟
<sameerynho> kaveh_asroma: ubuntu 10.10 official repositories
<kaveh_asroma> ممنون.یه سرچ کنم ببینم چی پیدا میکنم
<kaveh_asroma> من انگلیسیم خوب نیست هیچی سر در نیوردم
<kaveh_asroma> هیج کس ۱۰٫۱۰ نداره یه کمک بده کار ما راه بیفته
<kaveh_asroma> یه سوال انجمن غیر فعاله؟
<kaveh_asroma> چرا دیگه عضو نمی پذیره؟
<kaveh_asroma> با با یکی نیست ابونتو ۱۰٫۱۰ داشته باشه؟
<kaveh_asroma> با با این تالار چقدر شله
<kaveh_asroma> یه نفر فقط کمک کرد که اون بنده خدا هم ابونتو نداشت
<everplays> kaveh_asroma, inja mamoolan hich kas ubuntu nadare
<sameerynho> kaveh_asroma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<kaveh_asroma> پس چرا تو تالار اوبونتو می یان؟؟؟
<sameerynho> vase inke age shod be yeki komak konan
<everplays> kaveh_asroma, inke ubuntu nadaran dalil nemishe natoonan be ubuntu kara komak konan
<Omid> salam
<Omid> ./configure ro mizanam
<Omid> mikham dependency ha ro khodesh download o nasb kone
<Omid> kasi midune che optioni bayad estefade konam?
<sameerynho> Omid: khodesh configure download o nasb nemikone
<Omid> <em>make all</em> ro bayad ba root ejrash konam
<Omid> akh ino zade
<Omid> cannot remove `/usr/local/bin/mdicconv': Permission denied
<Omid> are dorost shod ;)
<Omid> in mdic style o formatting nadare?
<Omid> mesle qstardic
<ilius> Omid: GoldenDict ro pishnahad mikonam
<Omid> ilius: man hameye dictionary ha ro emtehan kardam
<Omid> D:
<Omid> az dishab ta hala
<Omid> goldendic offline ham dare?
<ilius> Omid: آره
<ilius> Omid: همه‌چی داره
<ilius> Omid: هم بابیلون می‌تونه بخونه هم استاردیکت... هم ویکی‌پدیا و غیره
<ilius> Omid: تقریباً هر دیکشنری آنلاینی رو هم میشه بهش اضافه کرد
<Omid> ilius: mamnun
<Omid> ilius: ahsant
<Omid> ilius: chize khubi bud
<Omid> ilius: albate az nazare formatting ke goftam shabih be hamun stardict hast
<Omid> too qstardict ye emkane kheili khub vojud dare
<Omid> in ke mitunim khodemun ye formatting tarif konim
<Omid> masalan example ba abi va italic
<Omid> meaning ba black
<Omid> synonym black o bold
<Omid> injuri khundanesh kheili rahat tar mishe
<Omid> mesle babylon
<lili> salam
<lili> ilius: salam
<Omid> salam
<Omid> chetor in irc ro too xchat set konam?
<Omid> kasi nemidune?
 * WhiteCrow11 be baro bax salam mide
<maryam> salam
<maryam> man kde desktop ro ruye ubuntu nasb kardam
<maryam> alan age bekham bargardam be halat ghabl chekar konam?
<Maryam_> kasi javab maro namedeh
<nixoeen> Maryam: Gnome ro paak kardi o KDE ro nasb kardi ?
<Maryam> KDE ro fekr konam rosh nasbesh kardam
<Maryam> Gnome hastesh chon man cheze ro hazf nakardam
<nixoeen> Maryam: khob vaghti ke GDM azat username va password ro miporse mituni begi ba Gnome biad too
<Maryam> megham kolan KDE hazf beshe
<nixoeen> Maryam: baraye chi ? bezar bashe khob
<Maryam> azesh khosham nameyad
<Maryam> mekham hamon gnome bashe rahhat taram
<nixoeen> Maryam: khob gnome ke paak nashode, kafie faghat begi GDM ba Gnome user haro biare bala
<nixoeen> Maryam: daghighan esme package hayi ke bara KDE bayad hazf beshan ro nemidunam
<Maryam> chejori
<nixoeen> Maryam: ba gdmconfig
<nixoeen> Maryam: vaghti javabe manam midi avvale peyghamet nickname e mano benevis
<Maryam> koja bezanam
<Maryam> nixoeen:bashe
<Maryam> hala chekar konam
<nixoeen> Maryam: teamviewer dari ?
<Maryam> nixoeen:vase chi
<nixoeen> Maryam: chon nemidunam gdmconfig chi ro neshun mide ke begam chi bezani!
<nixoeen> Maryam: gdmconfig taghir karde jadidan engar
<Maryam> nixoeen:mer30 khodam dorostesh mekonam
<nixoeen> Maryam: khahesh
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bax
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-23
<btral> salam. mishe lotfan config radius man ro bebinid:
<btral> ?
<btral> lotfan age kasi mibine javab bede
<btral> http://pastebin.com/WWk5ASin
<rahimi> salam
<rahimi> سلام
<mili> salam
<mili> kesi nis ma zende bahash beherfim
<mili> pass nis
<mili> bashe
<mili> bye
<alabd> mili: salam soali hast befarmaeed
<almahdi> kasi az dostan midpne unity3d ro chetor bayad nasb va faal kard
<almahdi> kasi az dostan midone unity3d ro chetor bayad nasb va faal kard
<almahdi> kasi az dostan midone unity3d ro chetor bayad nasb va faal kard
<almahdi> kasi az dostan midone unity3d ro chetor bayad nasb va faal kard
<the-light> flood mikoni entezar dari javabetam bedim?
<the-light> :D
<ali_> SALAM
<ali_> bara download az youtube chetor bayad amal kard
<ali_> afzone mighad?
<the-light> ali_: are firefox addon dare
<the-light> ali_: yekish downloadhelper e
<ali_> az koja bayad nasbesh kard
<ali_> adresesho bede
<the-light> dakhel add-on hash begard age nabud tu google search kon
<majid> salam-aya too linux bios automatic update mishe?
<alabd> بنده چنین چیزی نشنیدم
<alabd> علیکم سلام
<majid> pas chetori update konam? dvd oon vase windos hast?
<alabd> گوگل
<majid> mercii
<yareza> با سلام
<yareza> چندتا سوال دارم اگه رحمتی نیسیت راهنمایی کنید
<yareza> mzn migham ke barname nevisi shoro konam va az oonam hich nemidonam
<yareza> man migham ke tarahi site yad begiram
<yareza> kasi midone az koja bayad shoro kard
<rndr> ba ketab haye C shoro kon yareza
<rndr> to net ham koli matlab hast
<yareza> man hichi az barname nevisi balad nistam va li shenidam ke barnamehayi ham hast ke bedon danesh barnamenevisi mishe site tarahi kard
<yareza> nazareton chiye
<yareza> kaheshan javab bedid
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-24
<yareza> kaheshan javab bedid
<yareza> chi shod
<yareza> montazerama
<yareza> خواهشن جواب بدید
<rndr> yareza: html, va c ro google kon
<yareza> BEDONE barnamenevisi chetor mishe site tarh karrd
<rndr> khob dar nemiyad
<rndr> ba ye barname hai mishe
<yareza> ba chi ..lotfan
<yareza> NAFARMODID
<rndr> yareza: google kon
<rndr> kompozer yekish hast
<yareza> MAN google kardam
<yareza> chize zyadi nist
<yareza> shenidam ye barname hayi hast mesle joomla
<yareza>  va worrd press
<rndr> ona barname nistan ona frameworkan
<yareza> az koja bayad nasbeshon kard na kar ba ona chetore
<yareza> yani chi framwork
<rndr> yareza: to wordpress.com begiresh
<yareza> BAD CHETOR NASBESH KONAM
<yareza> EN KE FILTERE??????????????
<rndr> wordpress.org
<yareza> onvaght nasbesh chetore
<rndr> apt-get install wordpress
<yareza> نشق ذشاشسا زاثفخقث
<yareza> kar bahash chetore
<rndr> yareza: to google bebin
<yareza> manzoram ene ke vaghan nemigha bana neveshtme
<yareza> to site dotahastan
<rndr> yareza: manzoret chjiye?
<yareza> yeki 3.3.1
<yareza> yeki ham 3.4
<yareza> kodomesho down konam
<rndr> az to site nemikhady
<rndr> ino bezan khodesh vasat dl mkone
<rndr> apt-get install wordpress
<rndr> ya to software center search kon
<yareza> az center ke migham nasbesh konam errrooor mide
<rndr> che errorrie?
<yareza> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<yareza> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<rndr> yareza: bezan apt-get check
<yareza> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<rndr> bezan apt-get install -k wordpress
<yareza> E: Command line option 'k' [from -k] is not known.
<rndr> bezan apt-get install -f wordpress **
<yareza> E: Unable to locate package Downloads E: Unable to locate package examples.desktop E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'examples.desktop' E: Unable to locate package FFOutput E: Unable to locate package Film E: Unable to locate package Mac-Lion-Cursors.tar.gz E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'Mac-Lion-Cursors.tar.gz' E: Unable to locate package Mac-Lion-Icons.tar.gz E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'Mac-Lion-Icons.tar.g
<rndr> yareza: ba setare zadi?
<yareza> are
<rndr> bedone setare bayad bezani
<yareza> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies
<rndr> yareza: bezan apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y
<yareza> en dastor chekar mikone?
<yareza> anjam shod upgrade
<rndr> yareza: avaliye (update) list package haro be rooz mikone
<rndr> upgrade systemto berooz mikone
<rndr> hal abezan
<rndr> apt-get install -f wordpress
<yareza> bazam nashode
<yareza> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies
<rndr> yareza: ba sudo mizani dige
<yareza> ba root mizanam
<rndr> yareza: zadi upgrade
<rndr> chi kar kard?
<yareza> are zadam
<yareza>  anjam shode
<rndr> hmm
<rndr> pas chera gir mide?!
<yareza> vala nemidonam
<rndr> yareza: apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove && apt-get check -f
<yareza> hamasho baham bezanam
<yareza> ya tak tak
<rndr> yareza: ino haminjori copy kon
<yareza> zadam
<rndr> chi shod?
<yareza> Del php5-common 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.3 [416 kB] Del dovecot-pop3d 1:2.0.13-1ubuntu3.2 [28.8 kB] Del vlc-data 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 [8,361 kB] Del libavcodec-extra-53 4:0.7.3ubuntu0.11.10.1 [5,264 kB] Del compiz 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6 [6,256 B] Del libswscale2 4:0.7.3-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 [174 kB] Del apache2-mpm-worker 2.2.20-1ubuntu1.1 [2,288 B] Del libdecoration0 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu6 [24.3 kB] Del libavcodec53 4:0.7.3-0ubuntu0.1
<rndr> yareza: inja paste nakon
<rndr> beriz to pastebin
<yareza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814960/
<yareza> chi shod
<yareza> onjaee
<rndr> yareza: nemidonam chera nemitoni nasb koni
<yareza> vase chi ?
<rndr> yareza: bezan apt-cache search wordpress
<yareza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814971/
<rndr> yareza: yebar dige bezan apt-get install -fmV wordpress
<yareza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814974/
<yareza> mitony remote kony?
<rndr> na
<rndr> apt-get install php5-gd
<rndr> ino bezan yareza
<yareza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814976/
<rndr> bezan apt-cache search php5-comman
<yareza> javab nadad
<rndr> bezan apt-cache search php5-common
<yareza> enam hamintor
<rndr> bezan apt-cache search php5*
<yareza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814977/
<rndr> yareza: bayad search koni
<rndr> nemidonam che margishe ubuntut
<rndr> yareza: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/category/package-mgmt
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> چه خلوت!
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam ide
 * the-light daste WhiteCrow1 ro migire baham helekoopteri bazanan, chon bade modatha aumade ;)
<WhiteCrow1> mamnon
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, irc marbot be tajhizat ya faaliat hai shabake mishnasi
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: hmm nadidam tahala, faghat hack e shabake didam
<WhiteCrow1> khaste nabashi
<WhiteCrow1> kho hala on farsi bod ya en
<the-light> en
<rndr> vahid: salam
<vahid> rndr: salam
<sterNiX> salam vahid :) :D
<vahid> sterNiX: salam
<sterNiX> khobi vahid ?!
<vahid> sterNiX: bad nistam mamnoon khodet chetori?
<sterNiX> mamnon vahid manam khobam
<sterNiX> behtar shodi vahid ?!
<vahid> sterNiX: na ziyad
<sterNiX> chera akhe vahid ?!
<vahid> sterNiX: dava darmoon nemikonam
<sterNiX> vahid☠ be etiyad roy avar :D
<sterNiX> brb
<sterNiX> jalase :D
<vahid> sterNiX: gmail ro nemitoonam check konam
<vahid> sterNiX: email hamo nemitonam bekhonam to moshkeli nadari?
<sterNiX> vahid☠ check nakardam
<sterNiX> khate khone ghat bod w8 bebeinam  vahid
<sterNiX> vahid☠ vase man emiali nayomade to gmail
<sterNiX> nemidonam kharabe ya inke kolan email nayomade
<eiman> سلام
<eiman> کسی هست جواب بده؟
<eiman> salam
<eiman> hello
<eiman> سلام من نمی تونم سیستم را آپدیت کنم برنامه های ubuntu software center هم بازنمیشه لطفا کمک کنید
<saaber> eyval gnome 3.0 faghat ye khorde emkanatesh kam hast :D
<saaber> 3.2
<alabd> message farsi o keyboard farsi ro kasi midune chetor bara android bayad faal kard?
<M522> سلام
<alabd> M522: علیکم سلام
<M522> من از فایرفاکس ۹.۰ استفاده می‌کن‌م و ن‌می‌تون‌م فایل عای فلش رو ب‌خون‌م، چی‌کار باید ب‌کن‌م؟
<alabd> فلش رو باید ینصب کنید
<M522> از کجا؟؟
<M522> کس‌ی نی‌ست؟
<M522> چی شد؟
<alabd> روش نصب بسته رو مطالعه کنید قبلش
<M522> یه پیغام می‌آره و بعدش نصب ن‌می‌کن‌ه، با manual هم از ادوبی دانلود و نصب ن‌می‌ش‌ه
<sterNiX> M522☠ adobe irano tahrim karde
<M522> خب حالا من از کجا دانلودش کن‌م؟
<alabd> M522: install adobe-flashplugin package
<roj> من تو شیر کردن اینترنت نیاز به کمک دارم
<roj> من از طریق یه کابل شبکه به مودم ای دی اس ال وصلم
<roj> با یه کابل شبکه هم به اکسس بوینت
<roj>   الان به اینترنت وصلم ولی نمی تونم شیر کنم اینترنت رو
<roj> هل من ناسر ینسرنی
<M522> پروکسی تون رو چک کن‌ین؟
<roj> تو کی دی ای نمیشه با این نتورک منجیر شیرش کرد؟
<sterNiX> roj☠ bezan netst -r
<roj> If 'netst' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this:
<roj>     cnf netst
<alabd> roj: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE && ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up && echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
 * mohi halesh kheili khoobe aslanam hich torish nis :D
<M522> سلام آقای میردامادی
<M522> به سلامت‌ی از سربازی برگشت‌ین؟
<mohi> M522: inshala 9 7 mahe ;-)
<mohi> shab khosh M522 :) khobin?
<mohi> brb
<M522> ممنون
<M522> من از خریدارای لینوکس شاپ‌م
<M522> یه بار با شما می‌خواست‌م مشکل م رو برطرف کن م که گفت‌ن رفت‌ین سربازی
<M522> یه سوال کوچولو؟
<M522> چرا کلاه اوبونتو ۸۰هزار تومن‌ه ولی بقیه‌ی کلاه‌ها ۷٫۵ یا ۸ تومن
<Mobin> Ajab Baw
<princef> salam, chetori bayad rouye archlinux pacman 4 ro downgrade kard?
<the-light> princef: dakhel package haye local etun aun version i ke mikhayn hast?
<the-light> princef: key ro sakhtin dasti ke nemishnasesh?
<princef> ba pacman -U mishe?
<the-light> princef: are age package esh ro darin
<princef> merci
<the-light> princef: age nadarin downgrade ro nasb konin az AUR
<princef> daram
<the-light> princef: moshkel key ro mitunin dakhel tanzimat packman tanzim konin ke hame baste haro allow kone
<the-light> pacman*
<princef> sig levle nabud touye pacman.conf
<the-light> princef: NEVER esh koni dorost mishe
<the-light> age nadaresh hatman pacman.conf.pacw ro jaygozinesh kon
<princef> pacman: error while loading shared libraries: libarchive.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<princef> :-/
<princef> nabud shod
<princef> f1
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-25
<alend> hi
<Amir__> salam be hame
<Sourena> salam dostan chetori ba pidgin mishe Voice Conferance rah andakht
<Sourena> room ro sakhtim o hame hastim vali man nmidonam chetori bas Voice konam ??!!!???
<alabd> Sourena: bara yahoo voice support nemikarde pidgin
<alabd> Sourena: gyachi estefade konid
<alabd> aleikom salam
<Sourena> mersi babat pishnahad o javab
<kebriya> salam
<kebriya> man mikham chand ta filamo az home/user/downloads cut konam to ye partishene dige, vali peyst gheyre faale!! copy ham nemishe!!
<alabd> kebriya:  permission write ruye partitione dige nadarid zaheran
<alabd> aleikom salam
<kebriya> pc male khodame
<kebriya> az koja bayad befahmam?
<alabd> ru folderi ke mikhaid tush paste konid rast kilid konid va ghesmate permission ro check konid
<alabd> ya
<alabd> ls -la /folder ro outputesh ro bezarid inja
<kebriya> rast migid permission nadaram, chon to on partition file ya folder ham nemitonam ijad konam.
<kebriya> access ro bezaram ro read & write halle?
<alabd> age owner bashid o beshe bale
<kebriya> alan try mikonam
<kebriya> ok shod
<kebriya> mamnoon alabd jan
<alabd> nop kebriya
<amer> salam , kasi hast ke az ubuntu 11.10 estefaadeh koneh?
<amer> please anwser me
<amer> afarin baX
<p2c> helol
<p2c> kashi hasht ke javabeh mano bedeH
<p2c> alo
<p2c> chera kashi javab nemideh
<p2c> sterNiX : chera javabe mano nemidi?
<p2c> Rosha : chera javabe mano enmidi?
<p2c> rndr : : chera javabe mano nemidi?
<p2c> ilius : chera javabe mano nemidi?
<p2c> the-light : : chera javabe mano nemidi?
<ilius> p2c: من که سوالی ندیدم
<p2c> ilius : khob allan miporsam
<p2c> ilius : shoma ubuntu 11.10 nasb kardi?
<ilius> p2c: شما اول سوالت رو بپرس اگه کسی جواب نداد بعد بگو
<ilius> p2c: چطور؟
<p2c> ilius : pass chera javab nemidi?
<ilius> p2c: خب بگو چه مشکلی داری
<ilius> p2c: آره نصب کردم روی ماشین مجازی. خودم از آرچ استفاده می‌کنم اگه کمکی می‌کنه
<p2c> ilius :  man gparted ro ke nasb kardam hame drive ham read only shodeh
<p2c> ilius : va alan ham hich kari nemitoonam konam
<ilius> p2c: fat e ya ntfs?
<p2c> ilius :  yek nafare dige ham dar linuxQuestions in moshkele mano dashte
<p2c> ilius : hamash
<ilius> p2c: hamash?
<ilius> p2c: fat ya ntfs?
<p2c> ilius : hata yek ext4 ham sakhtam baa gparted amma baazam read-only create shod
<p2c> ilius :  ajibe , midoonam, vali shod
<p2c> ilius : migam ham fat ham ntfs
<ilius> p2c: khob aziz, ext4, permission dare, baad az inke partition ro create kardi va mount shod bayad owner esh ro taghir bedi
<p2c> ilius :  ham ext 2,3,4
<ilius> p2c: rabti be create shodan e khode partition nadare
<ilius> p2c: sudo chown -R $USER  /media/MY_DRIVE
<p2c> ilius :  akhe Gparted hich config i baabate in nadreh
<p2c> ilius :  zadam inaro
<p2c> ilius :  az natilus moshkel dareh
<ilius> p2c: akhe in aslan rabti be gparted nadare, un faghat create mikone
<ilius> ilius: hatta mount kardanesh ham kare gparted nist che berese be taghire permission ha
<p2c> midoonam dadash
<p2c> ilius :  akhe umadam ye tike ro boridam va azmayesh kardam
<ilius> p2c: chown bezan dorost mishe (vase ext*)
<ilius> p2c: بردیدی؟ چی رو؟
<ilius> *بریدی؟
<p2c> ilius : in ye tike hard ro aval ba gparted format kardam be ntfs, vali didam read-only hast
<p2c> ba'd paakesh kardam ba abzaare ""Disk utility" -e khode Ubuntu boridam va didam ke rw hast
<ilius> p2c: format kardan rabti be read-only nadare
<p2c> ilius : mundam chera injur mishe
<p2c> ilius :  vall bella midoonam
<p2c> ilius : man yek power user hastam
<p2c> ilius :  baladam
<ilius> p2c: بالاخره فرمتش چی میخوای باشه؟
<p2c> ilius :  iharo ke shoma mifarmayid baladam,
<p2c> ilius :  man dar nahayet mikham ke befahmam moshkel az kojast
<p2c> ilius : hadaf mohem nist
<ilius> p2c: خب مشکل بستگی به فرمتش داره
<ilius> p2c: baraye ext*  va ... (hame chiz gheir az fat va ntfs) bayad permission ha ro tanzim koni (ba chown ya chmod)
<ilius> p2c: amma baraye fat va ntfs ghazie kollan fargh dare
<p2c> ilius :  are fekr kon mbayad "ntfs-3g" nasb konam
<ilius> p2c: chon in 2 ta, permission support nemikonan, mogheye mount bayad behesh befahmuni ke rw mount kone
<p2c> ilius : tuye site LinuxQuestion ino neveshte bood
<ilius> p2c: man khodam tarjih midam /etc/fstab ro edit konam
<ilius> p2c: na ntfs-3g nemikhad, un topic ehtemalan kheili ghadimi bude
<ilius> p2c: ntfs-3g ghadima lazem bud
<p2c> ilius : bebin azizam taaa ghable gparted hame chiz b desktop e Gnome dasht kaar mikard
<p2c> ilius :  eyne sa@
<p2c> ilius :  be in gherti baaziha ham ehtiyaji nabood
<ilius> p2c: restart ham kardi baad az nasb e gparted
<p2c> ilius :  aslan laazem nabood mogheye nasb , permission ok koni,
<ilius> p2c: ?
<p2c> ilius :  ba'de nasbe gparted,,,,, oom.... yadam nist
<p2c> ilius :  vali az un moghe taa hala kheili migzare
<p2c> ilius : taaze aziz jaan man barha o barha remount kardam baa permission -e rw, vali efaaghe nakard
<p2c> ilius : ekhtar mide ke dev shome baa read-onle bala miyad
<p2c> ilius : midoonam, allan kamo taájob kardi
<the-light> p2c: shoma topic ro bekhuni hame behet javab midan!
<p2c> ilius :  ino be khareji ha ham gofte boodam, taájjob kardeh boodan, in bug ro baraye gparted gozaresh kardam , kesafat haa mskharam karde boodan, vali mn belakhare dasteshoon roo mikonam
<ilius> p2c: error e daghighesh ro mituni paste koni?
<p2c> ilius :  man alln laptopo -am hamraham nist
<p2c> ilius : vali midoonam chimigi
<p2c> ilius :  har kari mikoni, error mideh, mige cannot ....folan : Read-Only filesystem
<p2c> ilius : daram divooneh misham
<p2c> khaste shodam, enghad read_Only boodam
<novid> ‏سلام
<novid> ‏کسی اینجا اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰ نصب داره؟
<novid> ‏نتورک منیجرش ببینم چطوریاست
<alabd> novid: salam ,  yani chy che joorias ?
<novid> ‏alabd: من سیستم رو آپگرید کردم
<alabd> khob?
<novid> ‏alabd: میخوام ببینم الان چطوری دسترسی داری به بخش وی‌پی‌ان
<novid> ‏alabd: الان مال من داره از همون گنوم قدیم استفاده میکنه
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی یه بخش جدید هم اومده مثل گنوم شل فدورا
<novid> ‏alabd: میخوام ببینم درستش اولا کدومه
<novid> ‏alabd: بعد مشکل اصلیم اینه که از وقتی آپگرید کردم وی پی انم ترکیده
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی کلین که نصب میشه مشکلی نداره
<alabd> ‏‫کلین ?
<novid> ‏alabd: یعنی از اول که اوبونتو نصب میشه
<novid> ‏alabd: مشکلی نیست
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی نمیخوام از اول رو این سیستم همه چی رو نصب کنم
<novid> ‎alabd: http://ubuntuone.com/0Yt2TQaghgffULdYeSdGqt
<novid> ‏alabd: الان مال من از این نتورک منیجر داره استفاده میکنه
<novid> ‏alabd: مال تو هم این شکلیه؟
<alabd> novid: vaghty upgarde ham mikonid hame barname ha dobare nasb mishe
<alabd> novid: bande uno nadaram
<novid> ‏alabd: آپگرید که با نصب از اول فرق میکنه
<novid> ‏alabd: فرقش اینه که تمام تنظیمات سر جاش میمونه
<alabd> bale shoma mitunid dobare nasb konid ham partition home tun ro dast nazanid
<novid> ‏alabd: پارتیشن هوم که جداست :) ولی وقتی از اول نصب شه همه چی می پره
<novid> ‏alabd: فقط یه سری تنظیمات مثل فایرفاکس و هر چی که تو خونگیه می مونه سرجاش
<alabd> baradar tanzimate barname ha tuye home hast
<alabd> tazimate system bale mipare
<alabd> ke khob una ro ham mishe ye karayeeesh kard
<novid> ‎alabd: مال شما این شکلیه الان؟ http://ubuntuone.com/4fUOV4Jj14diozfJ8OhvDq
<novid> ‏alabd: من تنظیمات سیستم برام مهمه رفیق :)
<novid> ‏alabd: الان میخوام مشکل همینطوری درست شه :) بدون اینکه از اول نصب کنم
<alabd> tanzimate system ham mishe ye karayesh kard
<alabd> be har hal ...
<novid> ‏alabd: میشه کار کرد :) ولی خب دلیلی نداره که اینو درست نکنم
<novid> ‏alabd: یه فرقی باید بین ویندوز و لینوکس باشه یا نه؟
<alabd> fargh ziade
<novid> ‏alabd: خب این راه حل نصب از اول ادم رو یاد ویندوز میندازه
<alabd> novid: moshkeltun chie daghighan bahash ?
<novid> ‏alabd: الان اسکرین شات رو دیدی؟
<alabd> novid: moshkeltun chie daghighan bahash ?
<novid> ‏alabd: الان دقیقا داره از سیستم قدیم اوبونتو برای شبکه استفاده میکنه
<alabd> manzuretun chie?
<novid> ‏alabd: شما تو سیناپتیک می تونی یه اسکرین شات بهم بدی از برنامه های مربوط به نتورک منیجر؟
<novid> ‎alabd: http://ubuntuone.com/0Yt2TQaghgffULdYeSdGqt شما الان بخش نتورک منیجرتون این شکلیه؟
<novid> ‏alabd: این مال ۱۱.۰۴ هست
<alabd> beradar shoma che kar dary in shekli e ya na javabe bande ro bede
<alabd> porsidam
<alabd> manzuretun chie?
<novid> ‏alabd: خب من گفتم که :))) وی‌پی‌ان وصل نمیشه!
<novid> ‏alabd: الان مشکل بنده اینه که وی‌پی‌ان وصل نمیشه!
<alabd> fekr nemikoni in kollie?
<novid> ‏alabd: نه خب :) من با اوبونتوی دیگه نصب میشم
<novid> ‏alabd: با آیپاد هم وصل میشم
<novid> ‏alabd: هیچ مشکلی نیست
<novid> ‏alabd: از وقتی اپگرید کردم مشکل دار شد
<alabd> fekr nemikoni in kollie? yani ke jozi tar begid erorri chiizi ?
<alabd> inja ham ke set mikonid javab nemide ?
<novid> ‏alabd: جزئی تر؟ خب وقتی پیغام خطایی نیمده :)
<alabd> http://ubuntuone.com/0Yt2TQaghgffULdYeSdGqt
<novid> ‏alabd: من دقیقا چه پیغام خطایی بدم؟
<alabd> inja ham ke set mikonid javab nemide ? http://ubuntuone.com/0Yt2TQaghgffULdYeSdGqt
<novid> ‏alabd: ست میشه اینجا، اما چطوری کانکت شم بهش؟
<novid> ‏alabd: الان راهی برای خاموش و روشن کردنشون ندارم
<alabd> panele bala
<novid> ‏alabd: خب پنل بالا گزینه ای نیومده
<novid> ‏alabd: مشکل همینه دیگه
<alabd> chetor be net vasil alan ?
<novid> ‏alabd: رو مودم ست شده
<alabd> lan ya wifi har tor ke vasl shodid alan ye icon darid tu panele bala
<alabd> ruye un kilid konid
<alabd> vpn connections ..
<novid> ‎alabd: این پنل منه! http://ubuntuone.com/5B5ZaKSPhP0eY2yTpX8tRA
<novid> ‏alabd: گزینه ای که میگی رو می دونم
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی خب مشکلم همینه که چیزی نیست
<alabd> chetore tanzimate shabake ro anjam dadid ?
<novid> ‎alabd: الان این پیکجای منو یه مقایسه کن http://ubuntuone.com/0mP0gHQ7w0N9ucJkg0FomT
<alabd> chetore tanzimate shabake ro anjam dadid ?
<novid> ‏alabd: با مال خودت ببین چیزی کم و کسر نباشه
<alabd> chetore tanzimate shabake ro anjam dadid ?
<novid> ‏alabd: همون عکس اولی بود... قسمت wire اوکی هست
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی وی‌پی‌انش مشکل داره خب
<novid> ‏alabd: ببین اصلا نتورک منیجر گنوم شل پیغام خطا میده وقتی وارد میشم
<novid> ‎The system network services are not compatible with this version.
<novid> ‏اینه پیغامش
<novid> ‏alabd: این سیناپتیک رو دیدی؟
<alabd> bale
<novid> ‏alabd: می تونی بگی چیا نصب داری؟ یه اسکرین شاتی بدی بهم ممنون میشم
<novid> ‏alabd: من هر چی هست رو با purge پاک میکنم
<novid> ‏alabd: بعد اونایی که تو ۱۱.۱۰ داره فقط رو نصب میکنم
<alabd> novid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1834444
<novid> ‏alabd: اره به این صفحه رسیده بودم
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی هدفش چیه بوده؟
<novid> ‏alabd: الان محتویات این فایل برای شما چیه؟  /etc/resolv.conf
<novid> ‏alabd: این سیناپتیکت رو یه اسکرین بهم قرض بدی فک کنم اوکی بتونم اوکیش کنم
<alabd> novid: goftam bande 11.10 nadaram topic ro khundid ?
<novid> ‏alabd: بعله بعله خوندم
<novid> ‏alabd: ولی نمی دونستم ۱۱.۱۰ ندارید
<alabd> highlight ro nazanid mibinam
<novid> ‏alabd:  این کلا دری وری گفته :ی یعنی میگه من لایو بالا بیام
<novid> ‏alabd: همون فایلایی که تو لایو هست رو منتقل کنم
<novid> ‏alabd: cat  /etc/resolv.conf الان چیه خروجیش برای شما؟
<alabd> rabty be un dare mage ? un baraye tanzime dns hast
<novid> ‏alabd: خب تو این انجمن که لینکش رو دادی گفته ربط داره
<alabd> sorry bishtar nemitunam kar daram  .. mage inke sabr konid khodam ya karbaraye dige javabetun ro bedan
<novid> ‏alabd: یه اسکرین شات بده حداقل بعد برو :)
<novid> ‏alabd: البته میگی ۱۱.۱۰ نداری
<alabd> novid: repositoritun ru chi set shode ?
<novid> ‏alabd: ببیه یه ایراد خیلی بزرگ دیگه که پیدا کردم
<novid> ‏alabd: نمی تونم وارد بخش مخازنم بشم :ی
<novid> ‏alabd: از طریق سیناپتیک
<novid> ‏alabd: ستینگ > رپوزیتوری میرم
<novid> ‏alabd: کلیک میکنم هیچ اتفاقی نمی یوفته!
<novid> ‏alabd: نه پیغام خطایی نه هیچی
<novid> ‏alabd: دوباره وارد سینپاتیک میشم
<alabd> novid: cat /etc/apt/sources.lst > file  bad paste konid baram
<novid> ‎###### Ubuntu Main Repos
<novid> ‎deb http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<novid> ‎deb-src http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main universe
<novid> ‎###### Ubuntu Update Repos
<novid> ‎deb http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main restricted universe multiverse
<novid> ‎deb http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<novid> ‎deb-src http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main universe
<novid> ‎###### Ubuntu Partner Repo
<novid> ‎deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<novid> ‎deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<novid> ‏کم بود اینجا گذاشتم :ی
<novid> ‏این مشکل باز نشدن مخازن به صورت گرافیکی هم خودش معضلیه :) نمی دونم چشه واقعا
<novid> ‏گوگلم کردم خیلیا این مشکل رو دارن
<novid> ‏alabd: البته وقتی سیناپتیک رو تو ترمینال باز میکنم، پیغام خطاش معلوم میشه
<novid> ‎http://pastebin.com/iRnZeMMN
<novid> ‏اینم پیغام خطای سیناپتیک
<alabd> novid: ru main server network manager ro nasb konid enshalla hal mishe +dependencies
<vahid> sterNiX: ping
<saba> salam
<Guest80681> man yeki az tozie haye iso linux ra rikhtam roye dvd vali alan ke boot mishe eror mizene
<Guest80681> ke: loading isolinux:disk error32 , ax=426a , drive 9f
<Guest80681> kasi midone chera va bayad chikar konam?
<Guest80681> ?\
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ momkene dorost dl nashode bashe
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ che tozi ee hast?
<Guest80681> mint12
<Guest80681> vali az ye dosam gereftam ke khodesh bahash moshkeli nadashte
<Guest80681> pas elatesh momkene dl bashe yani?
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ asan disk load mishe?
<Guest80681> are
<Guest80681> myad bala
<Guest80681> vali vaghti mizanam ro gozinash
<Guest80681> eror mizane ke fail shod
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ hame gozine hash hamin error ro midan?
<Guest80681> ke: loading isolinux:disk error32 , ax=426a , drive 9f
<Guest80681> in erora mizane
<Guest80681> are  mesle inke
<Guest80681> onaye ke marbot be nasba va mohit live
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ mint 12 noskhe 64 biti hast ya 32biti?
<Guest80681> 64biti
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ cheghad ram dare systemetoon?
<Guest80681> 6
<dark-sun> CPU?
<Guest80681> cor i7
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ dooste man, ehtemal dare sorate write CD bala bude bashe
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ shoma 1 image az in disk begirin ya age emkanesh hast, khode image ro az dustetun begirin ro flash
<Guest80681> شقث ناخذ
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ janam?
<Guest80681> are khob man
<dark-sun> aha
<Guest80681> file iso sha gereftam
<Guest80681> va chon
<Guest80681> linux nadashtam
<Guest80681> ba khode win7
<Guest80681> ona burn image kardam\
<Guest80681> rikhtam roye dvd
<dark-sun> very good
<Guest80681> soratesh dge onja nemishe taghir dara?
<Guest80681> dad
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ vala man ziad dargire 7 nabudam
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ ultraISO
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ nero, clone
<dark-sun> ina hame emkane taeene sorate write ro daran
<dark-sun> afak
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ http://www.imgburn.com/
<dark-sun> inam 1 free version
<Guest80681> dase shoma dard nakone
<Guest80681> tanx
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ khahesh mikonam :)
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ disk ro ba paeentaring sorat write konin ta motmaen beshim moshkel tekrar nemishe
<Guest80681> ok
<Guest80681> faghat age bekham
<Guest80681> ba nero inkaro anjamesh bedam
<Guest80681> chon iso bayad kare khasi bokonam
<Guest80681> chon man ba nero tahala file iso ra write nakardam
<Guest80681> faghat ba gozineye datash anjam dadam
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ gozine "burn image" ro entekhab konin az neroExpress
 * dark-sun loves neroExpress because of it's wizard spirit...
<Guest80681> ok
<Guest80681> tanx
<dark-sun> Guest80681♪ good luck ;)
 * dark-sun goes watching "jodaee nader az simin"...
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-26
<newbie13> hi
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ version jadid dare "D az alamt music boradems be in ☠ :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪☠☠☠ salam
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun syncs in a few seconds...
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪ mobarake mobarake :)
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ :D mamnon
<h2010n>  /msg ubuntulog INVITE #foo
<h2010n> خسته نباشی @mohi :) برای موفقیتت بهت تبریک میگم.
<mohi> salam h2010n mamnoon lotf dari :)
<devildarkness_> سلام، کسی میدونه من چجوری یه شل اسکریپت رو که تو لوپ بینهایت افتاده کیل کنم ؟
<devildarkness_> CTRL+C کار نمیکنه !!!
<sterNiX> devildarkness_☠ esmesh chiye?
<sterNiX> devildarkness_☠ killall -9 esme_barnmae
<devildarkness_> یه شل اسکریپت ه که خودم نوشتم و  روی یک دستگاه ARM Based داره اجرا میشه که از طریق پورت سریال و بوسیله busybox دارم بهش وصل میشم.
<sterNiX> devildarkness_☠ esme on script chiye?!
<devildarkness_> به command prompt دسترسی ندارم که بتونم اون برنامه رو kill کنم
<h2010n> ریستارت کن!
<h2010n> :)
<sterNiX> devildarkness_☠ age nadari restart kon
<sterNiX> kari dige nemishe kard bedone prompt
<devildarkness_> متاسفانه شل اسکریپت رو توی /etc/init.d/... گذاشتم و توی ریستارت اجرا میشه دوباره
<h2010n> :) پاکش کن!
<devildarkness_> دسترسی بهش ندارم
<sterNiX> devildarkness_☠ hamonjor ke gozashti hamonjoram pak kon
<devildarkness_> os rooye chip e nand flash e ke behesh access nadaram
<devildarkness_> تنها جایی که دسترسی دارم uboot دستگاهه
<h2010n> :-o
<devildarkness_> که هنوز os  بالا نیومده
<h2010n> !
<h2010n> آدرسش چیه؟
<devildarkness_> آدرس چی چیه ؟
<h2010n> Script
<devildarkness_> اسکریپت رو توی پوشه root به اسم startup.sh ساختم ب
<devildarkness_> بعد رفتم توی /etc/init.d/S60.... گذاشتمش که با reboot اجرا شه
<h2010n> sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/S60
<h2010n> :D
<devildarkness_> مشکل اینجاست که من به shell prompt دسترسی ندارم !!!
<sterNiX> devildarkness_☠ chetori avalsh dashti?
<h2010n> cntrl+F1
<h2010n> :)
<devildarkness_> این لینوکسی که من دارم اینا رو نداره. سورس رو برای ARM کامپایل کردم و ریختم روی دستگاه و الان هم فقط از طریق پورت سریال توسط برنامه busybox میتونم به سیستم remotly وصل بشم
<devildarkness_> یه چیزی تو مایه های ssh
<devildarkness_> فقط از روی پورت سریال
<sterNiX> age betoni behesh vasl shi mitoni prompt begiri
<devildarkness_> moshkel haminjast ke chon script tooye startup e ghabl az inke prompt ro dar ekhtiare man bezare script ejra mishe
<sterNiX> khob pas devildarkness_ dobare compile kon
<Sourena> salam be hamegi
<Sourena> Skype ro nasb kardam to Option Proxy Use Port ro 8080 zadam hala harkari mikonam 0 nmishe
<Sourena> che karesh konam ??
<alabd> aleikom salam Sourena
<dark-sun> Sourena⁂  salam
<Sourena> یه سوال دیگه حالا درست کردن و نکردن اون مهم نیست
<dark-sun> alabd⁂ salam
<Sourena> ولی در کل برای این اسکایپ از همون تنظیمات پروکسی خودش اگر ما تونل رو بدیم جواب میده ؟؟؟
<alabd> dark-sun: dorod ba shoma ,
<dark-sun> alabd⁂ ina tighana! movazeb bash
<dark-sun> ;)
<Sourena> salam Dark-Sun
<Sourena> khobi ?
<dark-sun> Sourena⁂ emtehan kon farzand ;)
<dark-sun> Sourena⁂ meghsi boko
<dark-sun> :D
<Sourena> Tunnel tool mikeshe man azash estefade nmikonam bara yeki az dostan mikham
<Sourena> mikhaym Skype vasl shim khodetoonam midunid ke Skype boooooooooooooooogh
 * dark-sun hates skype too :)
<Sourena> agha finglish begoo ma to FARSISHAM mondim
<alabd> Sourena: shamrnade rah dare am chun bastan hatman dalili dashtan .
<alabd> nemitunam komaki konam
<Sourena> mersiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii khaste nabashi
<alabd> dark-sun: farzand ?
<Sourena> ay baw nmidooni mage
<Sourena> Dark-Sun Amooye UBUNTU hastesh dige
<dark-sun> :{
<dark-sun> amu sibilooo
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> Skype: No way! That's nonfree (freedom-denying) software.
<sterNiX>   Use free telephony http://directory.fsf.org/category/tel/
<sterNiX> emzaye stallman akhare namash:D
<Sourena> SterNix : salam chetori ? agha in chi bood alan ???
<sterNiX> salam Sourena
<sterNiX> in emzeye stallman hast to emailsh
<Sourena> aha
<Sourena> kho kodoumeshoon ro khodet test kardi ???? :D
<Sourena> yeki ke beshe bahash Conferance rah andakht pishnahad kon behemoon
<sterNiX> Sourena☠ hich kodom
<Sourena> SterNix :  :))))))) dame shoma garm
<eghbal> ba salam
<eghbal> kasi mitone mano to nasbe joomla komak kone
<Sourena> eghbal : alyke salam
<Sourena> inja joomla rabt nadare vali are
<Sourena> albate na inja chon maro ba bargh mikoshan
<eghbal> chetor nasb mishe
<eghbal> zip
<dark-sun> pn2462✪ bot?
<dark-sun> lubotu3✪ is that your friend?
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> stupid bot!
<sterNiX> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dark-sun> !shut up
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> !stfu | dark-sun
<lubotu3> dark-sun: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<pn2462> dark-sun: kheir
<dark-sun> pn2462✪ vali bet mikhore bashi! ;)
<dark-sun> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dark-sun> !sterNix
<dark-sun> :D
<pn2462> dark-sun: ok
<dark-sun> :)))
<nafas> سلام همین الان برین اینترنت بزنین سوتی علی لهراسبی
<nafas> خیلی باحاله
<dark-sun> nafas✪ خواسته بگی می‌شینی
<dark-sun> :D
<nafas> میدونم ولی خدایی باحال بود
<dark-sun> nafas✪ ولی بعیده‌ها
<nafas> از اون
<nafas> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<dark-sun> nafas✪ یعنی اینقدره گیج بوده که نفهمیده چی می‌خونه؟
<dark-sun> :D
<nafas> دقیقا
<dark-sun> nafas✪ باور کردنش مشکله
<nafas> اخه من موندم دوسه بارم میگه چجوری نمیفهمه
<dark-sun> شایدم عمدا اینجوری خونده که آلبومش بفروشه
<dark-sun> الان کلی لینک شده
<dark-sun> می‌تونه یه ترفند واسه فروش باشه
<dark-sun> ملت ما هم که همه دنبال سوژه هستن
<nafas> نه نیستن
<nafas> 99.5%عمدی بوده
<dark-sun> nafas✪ ملت دنبال سوژه نیستن؟
<dark-sun> :)
<nafas> چرا ولی بازم میگم 99.5%عمدی بوده
<dark-sun> nafas✪ منم همینو می‌گم
<dark-sun> :)
<nafas> ولی فقط اهنگ شیداییش قشنگه
<dark-sun> nafas✪ همه آلبومش رو گرفتی؟
<nafas> نه
<nafas> یه جورایی اره
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> nafas✪ خیلی باحااااالی
<dark-sun> دنبال یه سوتی دیگه می‌گشتی؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<nafas> نه بابا بهم گفتن برو ببین منم دیدم
<nafas> ولی کل البومشو دارم دانلود میکنم
<dark-sun> :)
<nafas> من2باره اومدم                    خوش اومدم
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> nafas✪ nafaaas
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun goes dinner...
<nafas> کسی اطلاعاتی درباره نجات تخم مرغ و پل ماکارونی نداره
<nafas> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<alabd> nafas: inja voice chat room ya canale fun nist , masale gnu/linux bud befarmaeed
<nafas> گفتم شاید بدونین
<alabd> age kasi ham bedune inja jash nist
<nafas> پ کجا جاشه ببخشید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<alabd> inja jaye masaleye linux khosusan ubuntu hast , movafagh bashid
<nafas> ولی همش که این نمیشه شاید بعضیا اطلاعات دیگه ای هم داشته باشن
<alabd> har bahsi canale khodesh bayad dashte bashe  ,edame nadid ,
<nafas> ادامه ندادم اونجاییکه درمورد اینا بحث  میشه رو نمیدونم کجاس
<nafas> میشه بگین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Mehrdad> :-Dسلام چطور میشه رو یه پوشه یا فایل پس گذاشت؟
<Mehrdad> نرم افزار خاصی نیازه؟
<elham> salam
<alabd> Mehrdad: salam http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how to set password file folder ubuntu
<alabd> Guest8296: aleikom salam
<Mehrdad> :)ممنون
<alabd> khahesh mikonam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-27
<dark-sun> :)
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ versoion chandi?!
<sterNiX> LD
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ha?
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ version ✪ :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ chi xchat?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ nakhand!
<dark-sun> >:)
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ version ke vase complete mizari:D
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ nemigiram chi migi!
<alabd> salam be hame ,
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ man jolo esmet chi mizaram?! ☠ to jolo esme digaran chi mizari? ✪
<alabd> kasi ba hich yek az freenode staff ha ashnayeeti dare?
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ avaln version to ✪ va version man ☠
<sterNiX> alabd☠ salam aleyk kardam bahashon man faghat
<alabd> sterNiX: faghat salam aleyk ?
<sterNiX> are alabd karedige nadahstam bahashon
<alabd> na ashnayeet arz kardam bardar
<dark-sun> alabd✪ mikhay vam begiri azashon?
<dark-sun> :D
<alabd> mikham bedunam kodumeshun ba farhange ma ashnayeet dare
<alabd> ye masaleye pish umade
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ahan, version 2.0.1(alpha2)
<sterNiX> khobe dark-sun :D
<dark-sun> alabd✪ veleshun kon, ina hamashoon jahanami hastan, farhang halishun nist ;)
<sterNiX> man version 2.1 hastam
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ version et bala tare firefox? :D
 * dark-sun gets back to work...
<sterNiX> dark-sun☠ na ff sari avaz mikone, man mesle debian avaz mikonam :D
<alabd> dark-sun: dahane ma ro ye op tu channel service karde , az poweresh bad estefade kard, hala goftam sitet ro mikhabunam rafte be ye freenode staff gofte  :)  , freenode staff ham ehtemalan ashnashe , mifahme hagh bahame ama baz tarafe une zaheran ...
<dark-sun> alabd✪ hala mikhay chi kar koni? staff ha ro be june ham bendazi? :D
 * dark-sun loves debian...
<alabd> yedune adamvareshun ro peida konam behesh ghazie ro begam , kollan gholdor gary tu khuneshune in karejie na? mesle dolatashun , ba zaboon khosh nemishe bahashun harf zad ..
<alabd> dark-sun: nazaret chie serveraye freenode o bekhabunam ?
<dark-sun> alabd✪ gere ee k ba dast baz mishe ba dandun gaz nagir ;)
<alabd> dark-sun: na dige shoma ba dast bazesh kon age tunesty
<dark-sun> alabd✪ man dastam bande! bede sterNiX
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ baladi gere baz koni?
<sterNiX> gereie ke bad dast baz mishero mishe ba dandonam baz kard
<alabd> beradar ina gholdoran , dolatashuno negah migan iran nabayd hasteye dashte bashe bekhad bere donabelsh fesharesh midim dark-sun be karetun beresid shoma :)
<dark-sun> alabd✪ :)
<alabd> jan?
<jeus> salam dostan
<jeus> monitor dovom ke be laptop vasl mikonam larzesh riz dare be nazaretoon moshkel az kojast
<jeus> ye khat behem bedid
<jeus> ke beram donbalesh
<jeus> in larzesh ha baees sar dard mishe
<jeus> kheyli bade
<jeus> refresh rate bayad taghir kone ?
<sterNiX> jeus☠ mitone moshkel az faulty hardwre bashe
<jeus> sterNiX, yani az cable ?
<alabd> jeus: monitor ro jaye dige test  kardid ?
<jeus> monitor be laptobam vasle va laptop ham samsung sf520 ba VGA Nvidia Geforce 310M optimus hast
<jeus> raftam to windows check kardam moshkeli nadare
<alabd> ba ubuntu moshkel dare?
<jeus> alabd, chan monitor mokhtalef ham emtehn kardam bazam moshkel dare
<alabd> ba ubuntu moshkel dare?
<jeus> are 11.10
<alabd> baghie version ha moshkeli nadarE?
<jeus> test nakardam
<alabd> driver a nvidia nasb kardid ?
<jeus> are gear khoob run mishe bedoon moshkel
<jeus> monitor avalam ham moshkel nadare faghat second monitoram noise dare
<jeus> harchi resulotion ro balatar mibaram noise ha riz tar mishan
<alabd> tu situation second monitor haye mokhtaef test kardid ?
<jeus> situation ?
<jeus> alabd, yani chi ?
<alabd> be jaye monitor dovom monitor digeye test kardid
<alabd> ?
<jeus> are goftam ke monitor LG samsung va hata Benq
<jeus> moshkel az monitor ya cable nist
<jeus> moshkel az VGA ast
<jeus> alan kasi second monitor dare man begam ye dastoor bezane ?
<jeus> mikham motabeghat bedam khoroji haroo
<alabd> manzuretun az monitor aval hamun monitor khode laptope?
<jeus> are
<alabd> driver nvidiai ro az sitesh gereftid ya repo ?
<jeus> nasbe
<alabd> driver nvidiai ro az sitesh gereftid ya repo ?
<alabd> repo pas ?
<jeus> alabd, 80% motmaenam ke driver Nvidia dorost nasbe
<alabd> kasi nagoft driver ghalat nasbe
<jeus> alabd, hads mizanam moshkel az cart graphic share laptop bashe
<alabd> khob ba chy tanzimate monitor dovom ro anjm dadid ?
<jeus> alabd, bezar hadsamo begam bebin manteghi miyad ya na?
<alabd> ok
<alabd> ?
<jeus> safe monitor aval (manitor khod laptop) hich moshkeli nadare va mohit unity va compiz be khobi kar mikonand . ama monitor dovom ke vasl mishe noise hay rizi dare ke ba kahesh resolution bozorg va bozorg tar mishan . ------ baeed az zadan dastoor sudo lshw -C display ba khoroji hay motefavet roberoo shodam ke neshoon mide kart graphic monitor dovom intel ya kart graphic share laptope
<alabd> jeus: pastebin.com
<jeus> alabd, halesh nabood
<jeus> alabd, sharmande
<alabd> outpute lspci |grep VGA ?
<sterNiX> salam Lham :)
<sterNiX> Lham☠ prozhat chetore
<sterNiX> jeus☠ moshkelet hal shod?!
<jeus> sterNiX, na hanooz
<jeus> sterNiX, hanooz daram say mikonam ba komak bache ha
<jeus> alabd, sterNiX http://pastebin.com/c295XSjE
<jeus> alabd, be nazaram in khoroji nazariye mano ghavitar mikone
<alabd> jeus:  lspci |grep VGA goftam na  lspci |grep V  anyway
<jeus> alabd, hala age ma betonim refresh rate ro Intell ro balatar bebarim moshkel hale
<jeus> alabd, fargi nadare ziyad
<jeus>  lspci |grep VGA faghat khat aval roo miyovord
<sterNiX> jeus☠ ye monitor dige emtehan kardi?!
<jeus> sterNiX, are 2 ta monitor dige ham emtehan kardam
<sterNiX> jeus☠ mitone card graphic kharab bashe
<jeus> na sterNiX to win doroste
<sterNiX> jeus☠ 2ta card graphic dare dorste?!
<alabd> jeus:  ba narmafzare NVidia X server settings ezafe bokonid monitor ro bebinid hamun eib ro dare
<jeus> narm afzar roo che tor bayad nasb konam?
<jeus> alabd, ?
<alabd> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how to install software ubuntu jeus
<jeus> alabd, bikhiyal mikham bebinam ke nasb hast ya na ?
<jeus> vaeela nasb roo baladam
<alabd> jeus: intor masayel hal mikhad age hal nadarid vaghty bia ke hal pieda kardid ,
<jeus> alabd, vaghean khatam karde . alan 4 mahe ke laptop ro kharidam taghriban har mah raftam donbale halesho va 2 -3 rooz vaght gozashtam  be natije naresidam emroozam ye amricayio az canal #ubuntu 3 4 saat remote karde be system man bazam be natije naresid . baeed tozih dadanesh kheyli sakhte ke base bache bekhay tekrar konei ke monitormokhtalef emtehan kardam ya inke az cable nist ya inke nvidia okeye
<jeus> alabd, vaghean khastam karde
<jeus> alabd, az bas ham ke be in noise ha negah kardam emrooz sardard shodam
<alabd> jeus: #nvidia
<alabd> #hardware
<sterNiX> jeus☠ ba xrndr natonsti tanzim konish?
<jeus> ghablan yadame behesh var raftam
<jeus> ama nashod
<jeus> hala bayad dobare test konam
<sterNiX> shayad monitor keshesh nadare, yadam ondafe ham omadi, man search kardam, kesi in moshkelo nadasht to ent
<jeus> alabd, sterNiX : man beram az sardard kole dastam bi hes shode nemitonam type konam : dosetoon daram khodafez
<sterNiX> bedroud jeus
<alabd> jeus: khoda hefzetun kone behtar bashin enshalla
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Rosha> fzerorubigd: ping
<fzerorubigd> Rosha: pong
<imanan> اوبونتو برا نصب چند گیگ فضا نیاز داره ؟ تو درایو سی ؟
<imanan> میشه یکی راهنمایی کنه ؟
<imanan> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<imanan> یعنی چه پس اینم خهمه ادم اینجا چکار میکنن؟
<imanan> بابا من سوال دارم لطفا کمکم کنید ؟
<imanan> ؟
<imanan> ای بابا
<imanan> دارم میرما
<imanan> بم؟
<imanan> برم
<imanan> الو الو
<imanan> اویکی ما که رفتیم
<alabd> imanan: soaletun ro ke porsidid montazer bemunid ta javabetun ro bedan
<imanan> اوه مثل اینکه یکی جواب داد
<imanan> اوی باشه اخه من فکر کردم هیچکی جواب نمیده که دیدم نمیده بهتره برم
<imanan> من که نمیتونم تا شب منتظر بمونم اخه یه ده نفری اینجا هستن
<sterNiX> imanan☠ ubuntu khodesh gofte vase nasb to ye partition 4gig lazeme
<novid> ‏سلام
<novid> ‏بچه ها راهی هست بشه لی اوت کیبرد رو راحت عوض کرد؟
<novid> ‏فایل لی اوت موجوده تو ویندوز
<novid> ‏moha: سلام :ی
<novid> ‏moha: این مصاحبتون رو دیدم خوشحال شدم
<novid> ‏moha: بعد اسکرین شات تقویم رو دیدم حالم گرفته شد :ی
<novid> ‏moha: همچنان اون باگ قدیم رو داره که
<alabd> novid: Perferences >Keyboard >layout >add
<novid> ‏alabd: خب این لی‌اوت از پیش اماده شده هست
<novid> ‏alabd: حالا یه بابایی لی اوتش فرق میکنه و این تو نیست چیکار باید کنه؟
<novid> ‏alabd: لب تاپ دل داره و تو ویندوز یه لی اوت دستکاری شده برای خودش ساخته
<novid> ‏alabd: با اون عادت داره کار کنه
<alabd> novid: in file ro edit kone motabeghe meilesh ehtemalan halle > /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ir
<novid> ‏alabd: اره ولی منم وقتی دیدم سر در نیوردم درست و حسابی :) برنامه ای چیزی نیست راحت تر؟
<alabd> sar dar avordan nemikhad ke rahate
<novid> ‏alabd: الان من فایل لی اوت ویندوزش رو دارم
<novid> ‏alabd: خب از کجا باید بفهمم چی رو با چی باید عوض کنه؟
<alabd> pastebin it
<novid>     <KEY SCAN="02" VK="0031" INDEX="0002">
<novid>       <VALUE 0="06F1" 1="0021"/>
<novid> ‏این دو خطشه
<novid> ‏یعنی الان کدوم دکمه هست
<alabd> kolesh ro bezarid age mishe
<alabd> ba windows ashnayeeti nadaram
<alabd> dar in mored albate !
<novid> ‎http://pastebin.com/E8z2VGzu
<novid> ‏اینم کلش :)
<novid> ‏اره منم با ویندوز ندارم
<alabd> ok hold on
<vahid> sterNiX: ping
<sterNiX> vahid☠ khodeti!!
<vahid> sterNiX: na pas amame
<sterNiX> vahid☠ amato nemishnasam, khodeto bezori mishnasam
<vahid> sterNiX: ame nadaram
<vahid> joke ama youjibo ro shenidi?
<sterNiX> vahid☠ hala dashtehat va nadashtehato be rokhe man mikeshi? ay enhesar gar?!
<vahid> sterNiX: bebin in ff dahane mano saf karde
<vahid> sterNiX: laptop am dagh mikone vaghti run esh mikonam
<sterNiX> to ham dahanesho saf kon vahid , amn behesh nade
<sterNiX> vahid☠ scriptasho kill kon
<alabd> novid: motasefane 2 ja porsidam kasi nemidunest bayad az supporte microsft online beporsi ya ...
<sterNiX> vahid☠ flasham ke nadari na?
<vahid> sterNiX: na nadaram
<vahid> sterNiX: fek konam az addons vim
<sterNiX> vahid☠ addon chi dari?
<vahid> sterNiX: vim
<sterNiX> vahid☠ ehtemalan vase on bashe, vahid mikhay to log haro nigah kon
<vahid> sterNiX: nabayad vi engad rosh tasir bezare
<sterNiX> vahid☠ bebin mem cheghad midozde
<vahid> sterNiX: lanati cpu ziyad mikeshe
<novid> ‏alabd:  :) برنامه خوبی چی؟ نیست بتونه دستی خودش عوض کنه؟
<sterNiX> brb
<vahid> sterNiX: in vi ro toham nasb kon bebin chize khobiye, bebin chi mishe
<novid> ‏alabd: مرسی بازم :)
<novid> ‏alabd: برم ببینم چطوریه، ازش می پرسم جاشون رو دستی تغییر بدم
<alabd> yw
<sterNiX> vahid☠ man alan hosele nasb chizi ro nadaram :(
<sterNiX> vahid☠ ye jalase morori gozashtam, badesham koli kotako fosh
<sterNiX> vahid☠ desktop jadidmao didi?
<vahid> sterNiX: na
<vahid> sterNiX: yeja bezar bebinam
<sterNiX> <vahid> joke ama youjibo ro shenidi?
<sterNiX> <sterNiX> vahid☠ hala dashtehat va nadashtehato be rokhe man mikeshi? ay enhesar gar?!
<sterNiX> in chiye?!
<sterNiX> vahid☠ http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-01272012-041431pm.php
<sterNiX> halam khob nist daghonam
<vahid> sterNiX: chera? gf et javabeto nemide?
<sterNiX> na vahid javab midan, ghor mizanan
<vahid> sterNiX: ahan mashala vase chi gor mizanan?
<sterNiX> vahid☠ behet ke goftam, ye jalase bararsi erefaghate gozashte dashtam
<sterNiX> vahid☠ age nafahmidi manzoramo,yani inke bala ovordam
<sterNiX> albate
<sterNiX> albate golab be root
<sterNiX> kolan golab be rooye room
<vahid> sterNiX: axe saate bahale
<sterNiX> vahid☠ mamnon
<sterNiX> blog.conky.be
 * dark-sun bradcasts SIG_HALT...
 * dark-sun bradcasts SIG_KILL...
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-28
<Lham> سلام. چه جوری میتونم این مشکل را حل کنم؟System management is locked by the application with pid 2786 (zypper)
<sterNiX> Lham☠ 2786 in barname managment ro ghofl karde
<sterNiX> Lham☠ mitoni killesh koni
<Farzad> salam
<alabd> aleikom salam befarmaeed
<Farzad> kasi inja ta be hal barname bara ubuntu neveshteh?
<Farzad> az koja bayad shoro kard
<dark-sun> Farzad✪ che jur barnamee mikhay benvisi?
<Farzad> man to windows barname mohasebat o tarahi minevisam hala mikham bara ubuntu ham inkar konam goftand mitoni az mono estefadeh koni
<Farzad> val mikha  ba yeh barnameh be geir qt o mono bashe
<fzerorubigd> inux-ir
<sadra> salam
<sadra> man to gnu / linux ha too laptop am damaye system 10 daraje bish az windows hast
<sadra> kasi midoone chera ?
<alabd> shayad servicaye bishtary run ee
<alabd> salam
<sadra> alabd: setefade CPU va ram kamelan adi hast
<sadra> alabd: in moshkel to mint debian , lubuntu , aptosid , fedora hast
<sadra> alabd: dama to linux 48 to win 38-40
<everplays> sadra, too windows kheyli az kara ro gpu mitoone handle kone chon dirver-e graphic oonja behtar-e
<everplays> too linux axare oon kara ro bayad khode cpu anjam bede, natije load-e bishtar-e
<everplays> badam motmaenam khodet mitooni rpm-e fan-e cpu ro balatar bebari, ye search koni peyda mikoni
<sadra> everplays: in mas'ale ba vga intel ha sadeqe?
<everplays> sadra, ba hame vga-a sadegh-e
<everplays> hamishe roo windows driver-eshoon behtar-e
<alabd> sadra: lmsensors to require an offset
<sadra> alabd: motavahe nashodam aziz
<sadra> lachfome: متوجه نشدم عزیز ال ام سنسور رو چی کار کنم ؟
 * dark-sun fekr mikone linux be dard nemikhore va3 hamin laptop dagh mikone k ino beresune! :))
 * vahid fekr mikone ke cheghad in debian bad shod , laptop ehs dagh mikone
 * dark-sun 1 dvd win7 mizare tu jibe vahid ... :-"  
<alabd> sadra: maybe this > there is no difference in real but it is software issue maybe your linux kernel is not managing intel power features as windows would this is not necessarily bad but could mean slightly higher temperatures  you may look into first looking at any kernel parameters you can set then into tuning your kernel e.g Just as you can overclock and cause temperatures to rise, there could be a difference in the way each OS uses the CPU, causing t
 * dark-sun adds: "which means linux sucks" :D
 * dark-sun walks to another channel...
<sadra> alabd: khob rahe halesh chie ? b savade naqese man ke faqat tozih moshkel bood
<alabd> sadra: it's not really a problem but, as i said, you should check kernel parameters
<sadra> alabd: چه طور باید  فهمید که این پارامترها در بهترین وضعیت بهینه شده اند؟
<alabd> sadra: you have to research, keywords are: intel eist, intel speedstep, intel turboboost, cpu frequency scaling, cpu power management
<alabd>  all of those combined with the correct terms regarding your version and build of linux kernel
<mohamad> سلام
<mohamad> من سوال در مورد بک ترک دارم
<mohamad> کسی هست
<mohamad> نصب کارت گرافیک در بک ترک
<mohamad> MAN MIKHAM BEDONAM DASTORATE LINUXO AZ KOJA MISHE YAD GEREFT
<mohamad> TO HAR LINUXI ONAM TO HAR VERGENI TAFAVOT DARE
<mohamad> INARO CHETOR YAD MIGIRAN
<mohamad> INGA HARKI TO NAKHE KHODESHE
<mohamad> SHYADAM  HAKERA DARN BAGHIARO HACK MIKONAN
<mohamad> BYE
<dark-sun> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-29
<pn2462> lol
<sterNiX> yaro ajab khari boode :/ hichi as linux va distro halish nabod, faghat mikhast class "hack" ya be ebarate behtar "crack" kardano bezare
<vahid> sterNiX: zendeee hanooz
<sterNiX> vahid☣ are :/
<sterNiX> vahid☣ emroz fsug nemiram :(
<vahid> sterNiX: alan email eto didam chi shode?
<sterNiX> mariz shodam vahid
<sterNiX> harchi begi daram :D
<vahid> sterNiX: khoda bad nade sarma khodrdi?
<sterNiX> vahid☣ nemidonam :/
<ahmad> سلام من توی دانلود اهنگ با فایرفاکس مشکل دارم
<ahmad> به جای این که فایل دانلود بشه یک صفحه دیگه باز میشه که سیاه هستش
<ahmad> بعد توی اون صفحه اهنگ پخش میشه
<ahmad> مشکل از چیست؟
<ahmad> dark-sun شما میتونید کمکم کنید؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ ha
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ احمد مشکل خاصی نیست این
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ شما می‌تونی روی لینکی که به چنین صفحه‌ای می‌رسه راست کلیک کنین و گزینه‌ی
<dark-sun> save link as...
<dark-sun> رو انتخاب کنین
<dark-sun> یا اینکه توی همون صفحه
<dark-sun> save page as..
<dark-sun> رو از دکمه‌ی فایرفاکس بزنین
<ahmad> اخه ممکن بعضی فایلها رو صاحبش نخواد که کسی دانلود کنه
<ahmad> اونوقت چی
<ahmad> اشتباه پیش نمیاد
<ahmad> ؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ نه احمد جان
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ شما قبل از دانلود هر چیزی
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ می‌تونین از بخش قوانین استفاده از سرویس سایتی که اون فایل رو ارائه می‌ده مطمئن بشین که اجاززه این کار رو دارین یا نه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ اگه هم چنین چیزی رو پیدا نکردین و لایسنسی هم کنار فایل عنوان نشده بود
<ahmad> بیشتر توضیح بدین لطفا
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ عرف اینه که اون فایل کپی رایت داره
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ شما بیشتر توضیح بدین.
<dark-sun> ;)
<ahmad> مثلا این دموی اهنگ هستش
<ahmad> http://www.samiyusuf.com/hearthealbums/album01_almuallim.htm
<ahmad> ایا میشه دانلودش کرد؟
<ahmad> بیشتر توضیح بدین
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ چیزی که بالای صفحه اومده عنوان کرده که موزیک‌ها رو بشنوین
<ahmad> اخه توی ویندوز فکر کنم اینجوری نبدود
<ahmad> اونی که باید توی سایت پخش میشود پخش میشود
<ahmad> اونی که باید دانلود میشود دانلود میشود
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ نه الزاما اینجوری نیس احمد
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ الان این لینک داره برای اجرا شدن با برنامه‌های ویندوزی و لینوکسی
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ مسئله اینه که اجازه‌ی شنیدن داده شده ولی این اجازه به معنای دانلود نیست
<dark-sun> این یه بحث تخصصی کپی رایته
<dark-sun> منم زیاد نمی‌دونم که حالا چه فرقی می‌کنه آدم دانلود کنه بعدا گوش کنه با اینکه آنلاین گوش کنه
<ahmad> حلا نمیشه کاری کرد که یک اهنگی که برای دانلود هستش بدون فت وقت خودش دانلود بشه بایک کلیک
<ahmad> مثل ویندوز
<dark-sun> ‫شاید با نصب کردن افزونه (بخوانید: extension) بتونی چنین چیزی رو بدست میاری.. ولی من چیزی نمی‌شناسم
<dark-sun> بیاری*
<ahmad> dark-sun ممنون
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ ;)
<ahmad> ولی اگر میشه بیشتر اموزش بدین
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ چی رو احمد؟
<dark-sun> فایرفاکس رو؟
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> نصب افزونه
<ahmad> ایا نصبش کنم درست میشه؟
<dark-sun> باید افزونه‌ی مناسب رو پیدا کنین. صدها هزار افزونه هست برای فایرفاکس
<dark-sun> صبر کنین
<dark-sun> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<dark-sun> این صفحه‌ی همه افزونه‌های فایرفاکس هست
<dark-sun> به کمک
<dark-sun> search
<dark-sun> می‌گردین دنبال چیزی که می‌خواین
<dark-sun> احمد من افزونه دارم که
<dark-sun> وقتی ویدیو/صوتی توی صفحه باشه
<dark-sun> کنار نوار آدرس شروع به چرخیدن می‌کنه
<dark-sun> وقتی روش کلیک می‌کنم
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ می‌ده برای ذخیره کردن ویدیو/فایل صوتی
<dark-sun> فکر می‌کنی همچین چیزی به دردت بخوره؟
<ahmad> ببینید من یه چیزی میخوام که دیگه اون صفحه سیاه نیاد
<ahmad> و دانلود بشه
<ahmad> فایلی که برای دانلوده
<dark-sun> من که باهاش حتی از یوتیوب و آپارت هم ویدیو گرفتم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ یه سوال: الان می‌خوای این آلبوم رو دانلود کنی؟
<dark-sun> یعنی مشکلت با اینه که نمی‌تونی دانلودش کنی؟
<dark-sun> عجیبه
<dark-sun> اینا فرمتشون
<dark-sun> wma
<dark-sun> هست و من با فایرفاکسم که کلیک می‌کنم
<dark-sun> قشنگ یه پنجره باز می‌شه که
<dark-sun> می‌خوای با یه برنامه باز بشه
<ahmad> برای من پنجره سیاه میاد
<ahmad> بعد اهنگ پخش میشه
<ahmad> البته با ترمینال میتونم دانلود کنم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ یه عکس بگیر بگذار
<ahmad> صبر
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ imagebin.org
<ahmad> dark-sun  ببخشید صبر کنید
<ahmad> http://www.up.98ia.com/images/3o8mqtlqk7lis2wf7wz.png
<ahmad> dark-sun
<ahmad> گذاشتم
<dark-sun> w8
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ ای چه توزیعیه؟
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> من از اوبونتو 11.10
<ahmad> استفاده میکنم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ خو ای افزونه روش نصب شده که اینجوریه به نظرم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ برو توی قسمت
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ add-ons
<dark-sun> از دکمه‌ی فایرفاکس
<dark-sun> بعدش بیا توی قسمت
<dark-sun> extensions
<dark-sun> ببین کدومش مربوط به ای قضیه‌ است
<dark-sun> شرش رو کم کن
<dark-sun> :)
<ahmad> ببخشید عصبانی شدید
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ من عصبانی نیستم
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم چرا همه فکر می‌کنن من عصبانیم؟
<ahmad> شاید به خاطر نوشته ها و جملاتی هست که استفاده میکنید
<dark-sun> شایدم!
<dark-sun> :)
<ahmad> امدم توی اون قسمی که نوشتید
<ahmad> حالا چی کارکنم
<ahmad> دنبال چی بگردم
<dark-sun> یه لحظه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ فکر کنم این از
<dark-sun> mplayer
<dark-sun> باشه
<dark-sun> برو قسمت
<dark-sun> plugins
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ی مربوط به
<dark-sun> mplayer
<dark-sun> رو
<dark-sun> disable
<dark-sun> کن
<dark-sun> بعدش
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ فایرفاکست رو ریست کن
<dark-sun> یعنی یه بار ببندش و بعدش از نو بازش کن
<ahmad> فکر کنم ام پلیر نصبه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ پلاگینش رو دیزیبل کن.
<ahmad> فرقیس نکرد
<ahmad> فرقی نکرد
<ahmad> dark-sun
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ بستی فایرفاکس رو احمد بعدش؟
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> بستم دباره باز کردم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ الان هیچ تغییری نکرد؟
<ahmad> نه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ پلاگین مربوط به پلیر دیگه‌ای هم هست اونجا؟
<ahmad> بازم برای پخش صفحه سیاه میاد
<dark-sun> مثل
<dark-sun> vlc
<dark-sun> یا چیز دیگه‌ای
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ توی قسمت اکستنش هم نگاه کن ببین اگه چیزی مربوط به اینا اونجا هست
<dark-sun> disable
<dark-sun> کن
 * dark-sun ruhe tose dahandegane ubuntu ro yad mikone...
<ahmad> oxh ldni
<ahmad> خطا میده
<ahmad> 404 Not Found
<dark-sun> ؟؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ چی؟ کجا رفتی احمد؟
<dark-sun> توی قسمت
<dark-sun> add-ons
<dark-sun> از منوی فایرفاکس
<dark-sun> باید می‌رفتی‌ها
<ahmad> اقا الان میخوام اهنگ رو گوش کنم به جای صفحه سیاه خطا میده
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmad> شاید مال سایتش باشه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪  http://tahahosna.com/sample%20-%20Allah%20-%20Taha%20Hosna.mp3
<ahmad> صفحه سیاه میاد
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ kari k gofte budam ro anjam bede fadat sham
<ahmad> فرقی نکرد که چیکار کنم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ tuye ghesmate plugin rafti?
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> ام پلیر غیر فعال شد
<ahmad> توی قسمت اکسترکت چی رو غیر فعال کنم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ اونجا نیگاه کن
<roj> من تو اشتراک گزاری اینترنت تو لینوکس مشکل دارم کسی می تونه کمک کنه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ ببین چیزی هست  که توی اسمش
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ vlc
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ mplayer
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ یا پلیر دیگه‌ای باشه
<ahmad> بله هست vlc
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ قربون چشمات دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ disable
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ مربوط بهش رو بزن
<ahmad> زدم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ فدات شم یه بار ریست کن اون فایرفاکست رو ببینیم چی می‌شه
<ahmad> hk[hl nhnl wfv ;kdn
<ahmad> انجام دادم صبر کنید
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ :)
<ahmad> ja;v ja;v
<ahmad> تشکر تشکر
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> درست شد
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ خواهش می‌کنم.. خدا رو شکر
<ahmad> فقت چه جوریه توی اینجا که
<ahmad> http://www.samiyusuf.com/hearthealbums/album01_almuallim.htm
<ahmad> برای پخش هست
<ahmad> برای دانلود نمیاد و پخشش میکنه
<ahmad> از کجا میفهعمه
<ahmad> از کجا میفه مه
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ اونا فایل‌های
<dark-sun> wma
<dark-sun> هستن
<dark-sun> که با فرمت
<dark-sun> mp3
<dark-sun> فرق می‌کنن
<ahmad> یعنی ام وی تری ها دانلود میشن؟
<dark-sun> احتمالا اونم بخاطر یه پلاگین یا اکستنشن باشه. یکم بگردی پیداش می‌کنی
<ahmad> ایا این یک قانونه
<ahmad> که اهنگهایی که برای گوش دادن هست با فرمت ام پی تری نباشه
<dark-sun> نه خیر
<dark-sun> این بستگی به مکانیزم سایت داره
<ahmad> من میخوام اشتباهی یه فایلو دانلود نکنم
<ahmad> که کپی رایت داره
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<dark-sun> پس اشتباهی دانلود نکن :)
<dark-sun> یا بعد از دانلود پاکش کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<ahmad> مثلا چه جوری
<dark-sun> سایتی که اجازه‌ی دانلود نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> معمولا خودش یه پلیر داخلی داره
<dark-sun> یه لحظه واسا نمونه‌اش رو بهت نشون بدم
<ahmad> مثلا همین
<ahmad> http://www.samiyusuf.com/hearthealbums/album01_almuallim.htm
<ahmad> تو ویندوز فکر کنم تو خودش پخش میکرد
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ http://www.yaronline.com/
<ahmad> ولی من فلش پلیر ندارم
<ahmad> و دوستم ندارم
<ahmad> و نمیخ۰وام نصبش کنم
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ use gnash
<ahmad> نصبه
<dark-sun> gnash nasb kon
<ahmad> ولی نمیاد
<ahmad> برای شما میاد؟
<ahmad> با گناش؟
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ man flash player daram :")
<ahmad> وس ولش کنید
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> از کمکتون
<dark-sun> khahesh mikonam dadash
<ahmad> ولی ایا  روزی میشه گناش جای فلش پیر رو پگیره
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ فکر نکنم. مگه ادوب مرده باشه
<ahmad> ممنون از کمکتون باید برم
<ahmad> واقعا ممنون
<ahmad> خدا حیرتون بده
<ahmad> انشاء اللَه تو زندگی موفق باشید
<ahmad> خدا حافظ
<dark-sun> خداحافظ احمد جان
<dark-sun> آه چه زود دیر می‌شود
<roj> کسی می تونه تو شیر کردن اینترنت تو لینوکس کمک کنه
<roj> :(
<dark-sun> :)
<alabd> roj: moshkeltun chie ?
 * dark-sun thinks here we go again...
<roj> اینترنت سرور شیر نمیشه
<alabd> roj:  daghigh masalatun ro va sary tar begid , internet e server interfacesh chie ?
<roj> ببخشید میشه بیاید کانال تکنوتاکس
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-21
<rollingping> سلام. کسی صفحه ی وب من روی لوکال هاستم رو میبینه؟
<rollingping> http://91.99.127.229
<rollingping>  http://isup.me/91.99.127.229  میگه داونه!
<Darth-Vader> ehtemalan bayad setting routeret ro avaz koni... port forwarding ro enable koni....
<Darth-Vader> ye seri az ISP ha ham port 80 ro mibandan.... age baste bashe bayad porte apache ro avaz koni...
<rollingping> Darth-Vader, man port forwarding ro fa'al kardam, modem ham ghablan rooye NAT bood, vali alan Bridge kardam. ParsOnline port 80 ro baste?
<Darth-Vader> nemidoonam rastesho bekhay.... vali mitooni port ro avaz koni be 8080 ya ye chize dige bad test koni...
<rollingping> Darth-Vader,  hmm, ok
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-22
<btral> سلام
<btral> OPT=$(getopt -o fr --long factory,reboot,delete-sysid -n '$TAG' -- "$@")
<btral> این کد چکار میکنه؟
<esak2> salam be hame
<esak2> az dostan kasi inja php kar hast ?
<anoNxeRo> esak2, intuxicated
<esak2> tanx anonxero. khodet chi kar kardi ?
<anoNxeRo> man bi gonaham! hich kari nakardam
<esak2> :D
<esak2> tajrobe karit to chi hast?
<anoNxeRo> man mavadiam esak2
<esak2> che mavadi anonxero
<anoNxeRo> sanati bishtar
<esak2> shishe
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> bronze felan
<esak2> hala joda az shokhi maharatet ro chi hast anonero. un kasi ke moarefi kardi mesle enke nist. javab namide
<anoNxeRo> shokhi nabod! man kolan reshtam mohandesi mavade hamin
<anoNxeRo> faghat be linux alaghe mandam
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, ?
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, !
<anoNxeRo> esak2, soval dasht dar bare php
<intuxicated> esak2, ?
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, chetori khode?!
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, to chetori ?
<anoNxeRo> daghan:D
<intuxicated> 48 sa at e nakhabidam chetor basham ? :))
<anoNxeRo> khob mikhasi bekhabi!
<esak2> anonxero  intuxicated ke raftesh
<esak2> ye dafe
<anoNxeRo> mikhay dafe bad omad foshesh bedam?! :D
<anoNxeRo> to #technotux bepors shayad onja kesi bashe
<esak2> ok felan
<intuxicated> barq raft
<intuxicated> :))
<intuxicated> ye 10min sabr nakard
<anoNxeRo> khob migofti bargh raft badesh mirafti!!
<anoNxeRo> ye brb chizi intuxicated
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, lol
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, * esak2 :No such nick/channel
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, age oomad begoo
<anoNxeRo> ok
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, dadam ye site tarahi konan
<anoNxeRo> ba asp.net! :/
<anoNxeRo> bad hame chizesho khodam daram ezafe mikonam
<anoNxeRo> taraf faghat ye menu bar gozashte!
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, asp.net ? block
<intuxicated> !block
<anoNxeRo> man in hame inja khodamo jer dadam goftam agha ye tarahe web mikham
<anoNxeRo> hishki hichi nagoft!!
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, fu!
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, zang mizadi hammal
<anoNxeRo> man ke bet goftam
<anoNxeRo> gofti man tarahe web nisam!
<anoNxeRo> be hame to room goftam
<anoNxeRo> yeho hame webdev shodan!!
<anoNxeRo> yani jer khordam ba in site ke dadan dastam intuxicated !!
<anoNxeRo> be taraf migam lightbox bezar
<anoNxeRo> mige nemishe!
<anoNxeRo> migam agha codesh ke has
<anoNxeRo> mige khob ba asp sakhte
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, :))
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, haqete
<anoNxeRo> gerye kardam gerye!!
<anoNxeRo> man alan koli be shoma ha fosh dadam!!
<anoNxeRo> shoma baeso baeshe in bad bakhti hastin!
<anoNxeRo> in felakato shoma be sare man ovordin!!
<anoNxeRo> azaton nemigzaram
<anoNxeRo> bezane be kamareton in php!!
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, :))
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, sefaresh tarahi dadi goftam tarahim khoob nist
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, hamishe goftam
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, cheqadr chepoond behet in sito hala ?
<anoNxeRo> 358800
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, bad ke hichi in site ham ke daste man nis ke:/
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, :)))
<anoNxeRo> nakhand!!
<anoNxeRo> hadeghalehs man dishab khab bodam!!
<anoNxeRo> hala besoz!:D
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, pooleto be fuck dadi :))
<anoNxeRo> vase man nabodam vase sherkat bood!
<anoNxeRo> man inja goftam aghe tarahe web!
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, are man 2sa at dige pool proje ro migiram to bas baz bekhabi :P
<anoNxeRo> kesi nis opensource freesoftware ham na open !
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, omidvaram ta akhare omr karet be asp.net gir bashe!!
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, gir nemishe hala to khodeto pare kon aziz
<anoNxeRo> hala che didi ye vaght shod
<anoNxeRo> mage nashnidi migan shab derazo ghalandar hanoz nashashide:!D
<anoNxeRo> !virtualbox
<lubotu3> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ahmad_m> سلام بعد از این همه وقت صرف کردن امدم اپن سوزه را دانلود کردم ولی برای نصب مشکل دارم
<Ahmad_m> این لینک فیلم http://www.aparat.com/v/7yFWI
<Ahmad_m> اینم لینکه عکس خطلا http://upit.ir/uploads/13588692231.jpg
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-23
<esak2> salam
<esak2> chetori mitonam befahmam che tedad mitonan be yek modem wireless vasl beshan?
<anoNxeRo> yani zarfiyate kolesh esak2 ?
<esak2> are, yani enke che tedad mitonan ham zaman vasl shan anonxero
<anoNxeRo> be sazandash rojo kon
<esak2> site nadare :D
<btral> salam
<btral> man to shell neveshtam:
<btral> var="test"
<btral> mikham begam $var.="new"
<btral> che benevisam?
<btral> salam
<btral> chetor ye string ro be entehaye stringam ezafe konam?
<JBonline>  کسی ایده ای در مورد مشکل از بین رفتن پیشنمایش تو ناتیلوس داره؟
<JBonline> تو این تاپیک توضیح دادم: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,53462.0.html
<Darth-Vader> ImportError: No module named Rubuntu be nazar miad donbale ye seri lib python migarde....
<Darth-Vader> bayad check koni bebini  __import__ chikar mikone....
<Darth-Vader> __import__ distro_id ro migire ke baraye shoma rubuntu hast... baraye hamin nemitoone chizio peida kone....
<Darth-Vader> age mikhay hackesh koni khodet too /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/__init__.py distro_id ro bokon "ubuntu".... shayad lar kard
<soroush_abn> سشمشپ
<soroush_abn> سلام
<soroush_abn> salam
<soroush_abn> khobid?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-24
<Sina> hi
<mohammadreza> salam . dishab dashtam yek seri update hayi ro ke az update manager daryaft kardeh bodam ro nasb mikardam ke ye dafeh internetam ghat shod. nasb uppdate ha tamom shode bood va to ghesmate aplying chenghe bood. az dishab ham be hamin khater nemitona to mize kare gnome bara
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:salam . dishab dashtam yek seri update hayi ro ke az update manager daryaft kardeh bodam ro nasb mikardam ke ye dafeh internetam ghat shod. nasb uppdate ha tamom shode bood va to ghesmate aplying chenghe bood. az dishab ham be hamin khater nemitona to mize kare gnome baram.
<mohammadreza> nixoeen.salam . dishab dashtam yek seri update hayi ro ke az update manager daryaft kardeh bodam ro nasb mikardam ke ye dafeh internetam ghat shod. nasb uppdate ha tamom shode bood va to ghesmate aplying chenghe bood. az dishab ham be hamin khater nemitona to mize kare gnome baram.
<mohammadreza> namarda yek kodometon javab nemidin
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-25
<AzaTag> salam
<AzaTag> kasi hast azesh rahnamayi begiram?
<AzaTag> any body online?
<whitecrow1> a, http://ge.tt/
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-26
<sinus> salam
<sinus> kesi hast inja komak kone ?
<ghanbari> che tpri mitonam baraye makhazene mahalim, ley dorost konam?
<ghanbari> manzoram key bod, sorry!
<lxsameer> ghanbari: gpg key manzurete ?
<ghanbari> are
<ghanbari> man makhzan sakhtam va apt-get update ro ham ejra kardam
<ghanbari> va update ham shod
<ghanbari> ama faghat mitonam az tarighe terminal baste ha ro nasb konam, kasi midone bayad che kar konam?
<ghanbari> kasi nist komak kone?
<lxsameer> ghanbari: yani ba synaptic nemituni benasbi ?
<ghanbari> man taze vared hastam
<ghanbari> man khastam ba totem ye file baz konam
<ghanbari> ama niyaz be codec dasht
<lxsameer> ghanbari: in vase un moshgele gpg key et http://debian.wgdd.de/repository
<ghanbari> va natonest ke khodesh on codec ro nasb kone
<ghanbari> mamnoon
<lxsameer> ghanbari: aha khob in moshgele khasi nist
<lxsameer> ghanbari: tu terminal ino bezan
<lxsameer> sudo synaptic
<ghanbari> va majboor shodam codec ba tamam niyaz hash ro dasti nasb konam
<lxsameer> bad tu software i ke baz mishe package i ke mikhay o nasb kon
<ghanbari> very very thank you
<lxsameer> :)
<ghanbari> in dastor ejra nashod
<ghanbari> bayad synaptic ro nasb konam?
<lxsameer> ghanbari: ubuntu dari ?
<ghanbari> are, 12.04
<ghanbari> ye soal e kharej az bahs
<lxsameer> ghanbari: are synaptic o bayad nasb koni, ubuntu ye software center ham dare ke vase taze kara behtare
<ghanbari> man ubuntu 10 ro ba makhazenesh daram, az on estefade konam ya az 12?
<ghanbari> ba software center nemitone az local nasb kone
<ghanbari> bayad online download kone
<ghanbari> to ro khoda komakam kon
<ghanbari> Help Me, PLease
<lxsameer> 12 dari az 12 estefade kon
<lxsameer> ghanbari: mituni ama repo i ke dari ghadimie be dardet nemikhore
<ghanbari> khob alan hamin 12 hast, ama nesbat be 10 baram sakht tar hast
<ghanbari> alan che konam?
<ghanbari> man khastam gnome shell ro nasb konam
<lxsameer> ghanbari: az che nazar
<ghanbari> ba komake in rahnama
<ghanbari> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,54692.0.html
<ghanbari> ama bazam error dad
<lxsameer> ghanbari: che kar mikhay bokoni ?
<ghanbari> man barname nevise php hastam
<ghanbari> mikham dige az windows estefade nakonam
<lxsameer> ghanbari: khob
<ghanbari> ye tozihe linux mikham, 12 ro nasb kardam
<ghanbari> ama hanooz natonestam bahash hich kari konam
<ghanbari> ;(
<lxsameer> ghanbari: khob age bahash rahat nisti distro to avaz kon kari nadare ke ,
<lxsameer> ghanbari: khodeto ke nemikhay aziat koni
<ghanbari> khob, az chi estefade konam
<ghanbari> Mist khob hast?
<lxsameer> ghanbari: che midunam ye chi dige ke bahash ehsase rahati koni
<ghanbari> makhazenesh kamele
<lxsameer> ghanbari: masalan mint shenidam jalebe
<ghanbari> manzoram hamoon mint bood
<ghanbari> ;)
<ghanbari> Ok, mamnoon
<ghanbari> eclipse barash hast?
<ghanbari> ya PhpEditor?
<ghanbari> gPhpEdit?
<lxsameer> ghanbari: fagh nemikone che distro i nasb koni
<lxsameer> ghanbari: software i ke ru linux kar kone ru hamash kar mikone
<ghanbari> Ok, jalebe, vaghe an mamnoon
<ghanbari> khoda omret bede dada
<lxsameer> khahesh
<ghanbari> bye
<lxsameer> :)
<khazali> bebakhshid tuie emacs baraye compile ye barname ba esme folan.cpp tuye directory masalan Desktop che commandi bayad benevisim tuie terminal?
<khazali> ba tashakor?
<lxsameer> khazali: age mikhay az emacs be onvane ye IDE estefade koni bayad ye seri mode rush dashte bashi
<lxsameer> khazali: cheghadr emacs baladi ?
<khazali> lxsameer: kheily kam
<lxsameer> khazali: khob mituni behem begi vaghti un file o baz mikonim major mode et chie ?
<khazali> lxsameer: man faghat mikham ke file ro terminal compile konam hamin nemidunam major mode chie
<lxsameer> khazali: khob pas in rabti be emacs nadare
<lxsameer> khazali: boro tu un folder bad in commando bezan
<lxsameer> g++ folan.cpp -o folan
<omid> salam
<omid> man vase nasbe ubuntu mishkel daram
<omid> kasi hast vase komak?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-27
<lxsameer> ebraminio, hey dude
<lxsameer> ebraminio, inja ya axaran bot an , ya az channel e khodemunan :D
<mohsen-rashidi> hi ever body
<anoNxeRo> hi
<mohsen-rashidi> anoNxeRo: من شما رو توی فروم ندیدم
<ebraminio> lxsameer: ha? koja?
<ebraminio> lxsameer: aha
<ebraminio> ops
<lxsameer> ebraminio, :D
<maryam> salam
<maryam> bebakhshid ye moshkeli daram harchi search kardam natunestam javabesho peyda konam
<maryam> kesi hast lotfan komak kone ?
<maryam> ?
<lxsameer> maleknet, soaleto bepors
<maryam> man mikhastam win7 o ubuntu12.10 ro dar kenare ham dashte basham
<maryam> bad
<maryam> aval kole hardamo format kardam o win7 ro nasb kardam
<maryam> bad 100 GB ro partition bandi nakardam gozashtam bara ubuntu bemoone
<maryam> bad win 7 ro nasb kardam
<maryam> badesh raftam soraghe ubuntu
<maryam> unja ghesmate partition bandish baraye un 100GB ke gozashtam mige unusable !!!
<maryam> aslan nemishe az un partition sakht
<maryam> nemidunam chikar konam?
<maryam> kesi midune chikar bayad bokonam ?
<maryam> ha?
<maryam> lotfan
<lxsameer> mituni ax begiri neshunam bedi ?
<maryam> beyne nasbe ubuntu chejur mishe ax gereft
<maryam> ?
<maryam> albate alan ubuntu ro ba gozineye replace win7 nasbesh kardam ama man mikham ham win dashte basham ham ubuntu
<lxsameer> nemidunam ye search bezan
<maryam> fek konam in amoozesha ke ax dare ba vmware gereftan
<lxsameer> maleknet, fekr nemikonam
<maryam> bebakhshid man farsi nadaram che juri mishe farsi ro nasb kard tu ubuntu ? alan chon farsi nadaram nemishe search kard
<lxsameer> maleknet, tu config e keyboard e ubuntu r negah kon
<maryam> malek net kie ?
<lxsameer> maryam, sorry vase shoma neveshte budam
<maleknet> lxsameer, maleknet manam
<lxsameer> maleknet, sorry
<Ghanbari> Commercial license be che mahni hast?
<Ghanbari> midonam tarjomash mishe mahsole tejari
<Ghanbari> ye mahsoli hast ke be lisencesh commercial hast, ama to sitesh be sorate raygan baraye download gozashte
<Ghanbari> va hich jaye sitesh ham dar morede licencesh sohbat nakarde
<Ghanbari> alan man mitonam azash estefade konam
<Ghanbari> ?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, yani licensei ke baes mishe un narmafzar tejari beshe
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, chi hast?
<Ghanbari> alan linkesh ro midam
<Ghanbari> w8
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ehtemalan manzuresh in bude ke vase karhaye commercial nemituni az noskheye free estefade koni
<Ghanbari> http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/plugins/index.html
<Ghanbari> to site Eclipse gofte ke in mahsol Commercial hast, ama to site khode sazande hichi nagofte
<Ghanbari> Ok, pas mitonam estefade konam
<Ghanbari> akhe man khodam ba in mahsol mikham barname nevisi konam va mahsolate tejari tolid konam
<Ghanbari> lxsameer: mitonam estefade konam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, man tu in site chizi az license nadidam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vali ta unjai ke midunam (man user eclipse nistam) eclipse ye community edition dare ke free e va ye commercial edition dare
<Ghanbari> are, to site khodesh nadare, ama to site Eclips.org ke moarefi karde, gofte commercial hast
<Ghanbari> Mamnoon,
<Ghanbari> in linke Licencesh hast, http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/about/legal.html
<Ghanbari> in marbot be matalebe sitesh mishe, ya na mahsolatesh ham ba hamin licence tozih shode?
<Ghanbari> kasi nemidone?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, marbut be software  nist
<Ghanbari> khodaii mondam alan che kar konam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, eclipse use kon dige
<Ghanbari> on khodesh be tanhaii, php ro support nemikone
<Ghanbari> bayad ye plugin rosh nasb beshe
<Ghanbari> alan eclipse Indigo ro nasb daram
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, dude pdt nasb kon rush
<lxsameer> alabd, indigo ghadimie fekr konam
<Ghanbari> chi hast, mishe lotfan yekam tozih bedi?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, btw , niazi be in easy... nadari
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, pdt plugin php ie eclipse e
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ama age faghat ba php o ina vase web development kar mikoni
<Ghanbari> ok, very thank you
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, aptana nasb kon , unam bar mabnaye eclipse free ham hast
<Ghanbari> mano inhame khoshbakhti mahale, very very thank you
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, :)
<Geev> salam doostan , man ubuntu ro roosystem nasb kardam bad windows ro nasb kardam , hala default bootam shode windows
<Geev> che tori bayad menu besazam?
<lxsameer> Geev: ye search bezan tu google dar morede "restoring grub"
<Geev> lxsameer : Thanks ♥
<lxsameer> Geev: :)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-20
<amin> سلام. یه مشکل در مورد شبکه کردن چند تا سیستم بصورت وایرلس دارم. سخت افزار لازم برای این کار چیه؟
<amin> یعنی با تنها مودم وایرلس میشه؟ مودم های وایمکس مبین نت مثلا
<moh3en> `
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-21
<morteza2a> Salam
<maXXis> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<maXXis> yek soal dashtam
<anoNxeRo> !ask | maXXis
<lubotu3> maXXis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maXXis> man moghe nasb ubuntu be in khata bar mikhoram : could not retrieve the required disk image files, bayad chi kar konam
<anoNxeRo> repo ro dorst tanzim nakardi
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: Repo not found
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: repo set is off
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: repo not response to paging
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, chete?
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: :D
<maXXis> chetor repo set konam?
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: REpo set is offf
<maXXis> man az wizard windows estefade mikonam
<anoNxeRo> maXXis, wab kon
<JAVACODER> guhbuntu nasb nakon
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: ClearOS use kardi tahala?
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: why
<maXXis> na
<anoNxeRo> maXXis, sab kon
<JAVACODER> na sab nakon bezan systemo atish bezan delet khunak sheh
<maXXis> dustan , man amaturam. in wizard ro mizanam , tanzimat ziadi ke nadrae. ye password set mikonam , next mizanam bad in erorr ro mide
<maXXis> clearOS esmesham khatarnake.
<maXXis> chikar konam in khataro nade?!!?!?
<anoNxeRo> http://tinyurl.com/n8dhte4
<anoNxeRo> maXXis, in link ro bekhon
<maXXis> mige relese nashodast. daram downloadesh minonam. in file ro aval nasb konam?
<JAVACODER> maXXis: mint nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> are
<JAVACODER> maXXis: windows be in khubi linux mikhay chekar :D
<anoNxeRo> http://tinyurl.com/mk7c89u
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: rahnamaeesh kon windows nasb koneh
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: ba in tinyurl gharardad basti ?
<maXXis> windows ke daram. mikham ba ubuntu ham karkonam
<maXXis> mint ba appatch moshkel nadare?
<JAVACODER> maXXis: in shud 1 chizi
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, na ba is.gd
<JAVACODER> mint ra dast tareh
<anoNxeRo> maXXis, ?appatch chiy?
<JAVACODER> vaseh tazeh kara mint behtareh
<JAVACODER> baadam boro to kareh Debian
<JAVACODER> in anoNxeRo ham chand saleh khakeh sahnaro khurdeh ta tunesteh debian kar koneh
<JAVACODER> linux kar kardan damar az ruzegar dar miareh
<JAVACODER> partition hat chand bar bepareh  o ... flash besuzuneh o hdd besuzeh o ...
<JAVACODER> http://is.gd/ZoZQWM
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-22
<avaom> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-23
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> دوستان کسی این جا ممکنه به اس‌اس‌ال ارور تو آرچ برخورد کرده باشه ؟
<nkh> من با یائورت که می‌خوام چیزی نصب کنم موقع کلون کردن از گیت اس‌اس‌ال ارور میده
<nkh>  Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to github.com:443
<nkh> ولی با خود کامند گیت که کلون کنم مشکلی ندارم
<nkh> آرچ‌کار نیست اطراف؟ :دی
<nkh> خب پیدا شد
<nkh>  curl-git-with-tls-disabled
<nkh> from AUR
<nkh> :دی
<nkh> روز همگی به خیر :دی
<interweb> Hi
<interweb> Hello
<interweb> Is tehre anybody
<Researcher> yes
<Researcher> whats wrong interweb
<interweb> Researcher, Are you persian ?
<Researcher> i am not
<Researcher> but your english is not bad
<Researcher> so ask me how i can help u
<interweb> Researcher, I want to use pacman package manager on ubutnu
<interweb> How do I can do it ?
<interweb> Researcher, hello ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-25
<smaill> hi
<smaill> من اوبنتو ۱۳.۱۰رو نصب کردم اما سیستم عامل بالا نمی یاد و این پیقامو به من می ده چی کار کنم از پیقامش عکس گرفتم تو لینک زیر گذاشتم [URL=http://upload7.ir/viewer.php?file=66335432716980087879.jpg][IMG]http://upload7.ir/imgs/2014-01/66335432716980087879_thumb.jpg[/IMG][/URL] یا http://upload7.ir/imgs/2014-01/66335432716980087879.jpg
<smaill> کسی نی
<Iman17> سلام دوستان
<Iman17> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-26
<masoud_> salam
<masoud_> soali dashtam az hozuretun
<masoud_> \kac pasokhgu hast?
<masoud_> hu hu
<emplab> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-19
<behrooz> hi
<satiseven> http://blog.rasadata.ir
<satiseven> سلام به همگی
<satiseven> کانال فارسی چقدر خلوته
<satiseven> کانال های کشورهای دیگه وضع بهتری رو دارن
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-20
<abb4s> salam hamegi :)
<abb4s> kasi has?
<hsx7> salam
<hsx7> bacheha kasi mitoone be man komak kone
<hsx7> ????
<hsx7> daram ye narmafzar nasb mikonam in erroro mide
<hsx7> E: Unable to locate package airodump-ng
<hsx7> harja gashtam didam ba zadan " sudo apt-get install -f" migan dorost mishe vali nashod
<Afshin> Salam kesi hast?
<Afshin> Kesi Nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-21
<mohammad_222> slm kasi hast? lotfan javab bedid vagebe
<mohammad_222> کسی هست؟
<anoNxeRo> mohammad_222, chi vajebe?
<mohammad_222> خدا رو شکر
<mohammad_222> والا من دارم دو ساعته رو تور کار میکنم ولی وصل نمیشه
<mohammad_222> شما میدونی چجوری بهش پل بدم؟!؟
<mohammad_222> با ترمینال
<anoNxeRo> error chhi mide ke vasl nemishe?
<mohammad_222> ro 5 darsad mimone
<mohammad_222> error nemide
<bomb-vahshat> Helllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooo
<bomb-vahshat> Welcom Aboard :")
<bomb-vahshat> ^_^
<hami> sghl
<hami> سلام
<hami> خوبین؟
<hami> سئوال درباره پورت های مجازی چگونه بوجود آمدن؟
<hami> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<MortezaE_> شب خوش. این یک تسته
<Mortezaa> test
<Mortezaa> test!
<Mortezaa> ...
<Mortezaa> t
<Mortezaa> jj
<Mortezaa> a
<Mortezaa> test
<Mortezaa> test
<Mortezaa> .
<anoNxeRo> test nakon inja deha!
<Mortezaa> shoma notify mishi?
<anoNxeRo> na Mortezaa
<Mortezaa> mikham pidgin notify kone, nemikone.
<Mortezaa> ok, sorry, night :)
<anoNxeRo> Mortezaa, yani chi?
<anoNxeRo> baba shokhi kardam test ro
<anoNxeRo> :))
<anoNxeRo> vali inja jash nis bekhatere inke log mishe
<Mortezaa> yani meesage jadid dar channel ro be man notify kone
<anoNxeRo> ba hexchat biya inkaro mikone
<anoNxeRo> Mortezaa, hameye message haro?
<Mortezaa> midunam, manam mikham test konam ke kare mellat ro rah bendazam ;)
<Mortezaa> are, pidgin
<anoNxeRo> Mortezaa, bayad dashte bashe nemidonam
<Mortezaa> plugin "message notification"
<Mortezaa> مشکل اینه که فقط باید پنجره چنل باز باشه.
<Mortezaa> اگه بسته باشه، خودش باز نمی‌کنه
<Mortezaa> حتی اگه باز هم باشه رایز نمیکنه
<Mortezaa> فقط توی نوار دسکتاپ یونیتی، آیکون پیدجین چشمک میزنه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-22
<MortezaE> Salam
<MortezaE> systemam ro az suspend roshan kardam, safheye login freeze shode !!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-23
<Meqo> سلام
<Meqo> من به مشکلی بر خوردم
<Meqo> مشکل من این است که هنگام ورود به کوبونتو بعد از وارد کردن پسورد و  لاگین هیچ چیزی نمیاد و صفحه سفید باقی میمونه
<Meqo> (خداوکیلی نگاه! کی آخه اول صبح میاد !!)
<BestCodet> Salam
<Mehrad> درود
<Mehrad> من کوبونتو رو نصب کرده بودم و خیلی خوب کار میکرد.
<Mehrad> نصبش جوری بود که بدون پس ورد لاگین میکرد. تا اینکه من اومدم تیک درخواست پسورد واسه ورود را زدم!!
<Mehrad> از اون موقع وارد نمیشه و بعد از زدن پسورد صفحه سفید میمونه. با حساب گست هم وارد نمیشه.
<Mehrad> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<MortezaE> Hello, I need to add something like tag that i can attach to comments on admin page. Is there a plugin for me?
<MasterPiece> MortezaE, Hi
<MortezaE> Oops! sorry. wrong channel
<MasterPiece> ok :D
<kaplan> hello
<MortezaE> sorry
<MasterPiece> hello kaplan
<kaplan> I want to learn Farsi, can anyone help me?
<MortezaE> where r u from kaplan? :)
<kaplan> India
<MortezaE> nice to see u here
<MortezaE> I'd like to have a penfriend from india, if i had enough time :)
<kaplan> MortezaE, We can do skype every weekend
<kaplan> I want to learn Farsi really badly
<MortezaE> yes, maybe :) do you know anything about farsi or studied about it?
<MasterPiece> kaplan, Use e-seminar.ir ( Google it )
<MortezaE> yes, i seen some farsi teachinf websites
<MortezaE>  on the web,
<MortezaE> BTW, talking fce to face is another thing
<kaplan> I can understand farsi when it is spoken but I don't understand what the words mean
<MortezaE> ohoom...
<MortezaE> kaplan, could u chat through Jabber?
<kaplan> sure
<MortezaE> i dont have skype
<MortezaE> mortezae@creep.im
<kaplan> MortezaE, how do I set up a jabber account?
<MortezaE> i'm new to jabber, too
<MortezaE> It's kinda simmilar ro irc
<MortezaE> i mean it's an open protocol
<MortezaE> that can be on any provider
<kaplan> I know but do you have any providers in mind?
<MortezaE> for example creep.im is an russian provider
<MortezaE> creep.im jabber.zone and many other on: jabber.org
<MortezaE> see the list here: http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/clients/
<MortezaE> oh! these are client!
<MortezaE> XMPP providers: https://list.jabber.at/
<MortezaE> XMPP is the protocol using by Jabber. I think Jabber is it's old name
<MortezaE> kaplan, you dont need to visit their sites!!
<MortezaE> u can simply register through Pidgin
<kaplan> MortezaE, how?
<MortezaE> open the acount creation window, and i guide u
<MortezaE> select protocol:xmmp (NOT "fcebook/xmpp" !)
<MortezaE> it's fourth option from the bottom
<MortezaE> find it?
<kaplan> let me install pidgin
<MortezaE> ok
<MortezaE> kaplan, ure in ubuntu?
<kaplan> yep
<kaplan> ok, found it
<MortezaE> kaplan, sorry i was away. in which step u are?
<MortezaE> kaplan, u sent me a message in jabber, but logged out?
<kaplan> no, I am signed in
<MortezaE> Subsidy
<MortezaE> ok... Subside in a french word
<MortezaE> sorry, bye
<Ali_Linux> سلام
<kaplan> salam Ali_Linux
<Ali_Linux> من تازه وارد دنیای لینوکس شدم.من می خوام ‍‍پکیج های ابونتو را نصب کنم.اما رمز می خواد.باید چی بزنم؟
<kaplan> I don't speak farsi
<Ali_Linux> Ok!I can speak English.I'm newer to Linux.I want to install Ubuntu packages.It needs password?What I must input?
<kaplan> the password that you login with
<Ali_Linux> But I don't know that!
<kaplan> not your computer?
<Ali_Linux> No! It's mine.but I use Ubuntu live(DVD).
<kaplan> ah
<kaplan> leave it blank, I guess
<Ali_Linux> When I leave it blank.It Says:"Insert password"
<kaplan> ask in #ubuntu, perhaps they'll know what to do
<Ali_Linux> Thanks.Are you iranian?
<kaplan> no, I am indian
<kaplan> I came here to learn farsi
<Ali_Linux> Great!nice too talk with you.
<Ali_Linux> Bye.
<MortezaE> Ali_Linux, سلام
<MortezaE> مشکل چیه؟
<MortezaE> بای :D
<Dev-Gitter> salam vaght bekheir
<MortezaE> salam Dev-Gitter
<Dev-Gitter> kasi boost kar karde [Lib c++]
<MortezaE> man ye zamani kheili andak kar kardam
<Dev-Gitter> ok pas ye sol miporsam age komakam konid mamnon misham
<MortezaE> بعید میدونم بدونم
<Dev-Gitter> oh thnx
<MortezaE> بپرس، اما بهتره توی #boost بپرسی
<Dev-Gitter> porsidam
<Dev-Gitter> valli ham javabamo dad
<MortezaE> پس مطمئنا نمیدونم خخخخخ
<Dev-Gitter> vali kheli sakht code mizanan o fekr mikonan
<Dev-Gitter> in lib kheli low level hastesh
<MortezaE> آره من کلا بیخیال cpp شدم خیلی وقته
<Dev-Gitter> yani ani boro to hardware benevis
<MortezaE> ولی برای cpp خیلی high levele  !!!
<MortezaE> مثلا کتابخونه گراف داشت حتی من یادمه
<Dev-Gitter> hala man ye http server daram bahash
<MortezaE> یا app
<MortezaE> خب
<Dev-Gitter> ke mikham bufferesho ke parameter haye receive shode ast
<Dev-Gitter> ro bedonam va manag konam
<Dev-Gitter> koli jedal
<Dev-Gitter> hala buffero daram
<Dev-Gitter> ke kolie
<Dev-Gitter> yani hame header haye request dakhelesh hast
<Dev-Gitter> va bade header parameter ha hastan
<Dev-Gitter> javabe khodam parser text bod
<Dev-Gitter> albate valli ham hamino bishtar movafegh bod
<Dev-Gitter> vali mikhastam bebinam bishtar az in ham emkanat dare
<Dev-Gitter> ke nashod beshe
<Dev-Gitter> :)
<MortezaE> متاسفانه در این مورد نمیدونم
<MortezaE> گوگل کردی؟
<Dev-Gitter> thx very much
<Dev-Gitter> yessssssssss
<Dev-Gitter> jalebe kasi parse kardan ro nagofte
<MortezaE> بوست به درد کار تجاری هم میخوره یا شما برای کار درسی چیزی داری کار میکنی؟
<Dev-Gitter> vali kheli bara jalebe ke kam kam dare hame rahe hala ba boost javab midan to stackoverflow o ...
<Dev-Gitter> boost ye lib besiar ghavie
<Dev-Gitter> az shire morgh ta jone adamizad dare tosh
<Dev-Gitter> yani kolan binizet mikone
<Dev-Gitter> albate systemi
<MortezaE> آره بابا الات STL جدید یا همین سی پلاس جدید کلی از امکاناتش رو از بوست داره!
<MortezaE> بوست یه جورایی سی پلاس پلاس آوانگارد هست
<Dev-Gitter> na masalan GUI
<Dev-Gitter> az esmesham peydast ham logosh kolan sorat mibakhshe be programming va koli emkanate rizo dorosh mide
<MortezaE> برای GUI از GTKmm استفاده کن
<MortezaE> با بوست ترکیب رایجیه
<Dev-Gitter> na az wxWidgets-GUI astefade mikona
<Dev-Gitter> ba GTKmm kar kardi
<MortezaE> والا من همون زمان هم که کار میکردم خیلی عمیق نشدم، اما شنیده بودم wx بر پایه روش mvc طراحی شده
<Dev-Gitter> faghat linux e ya multiplatforme
<MortezaE> یعنی از روش‌های عمو بیل
<MortezaE> اما gtkmm به روح سی پلاس نزدیک‌تره
<MortezaE> مالتیه
<MortezaE> البته...
<Dev-Gitter> wx multi platforme ham Mac ham Linux ham win va ...
<MortezaE> دبلیو اکس در هر پلتفرمی از سیستم‌ کال‌های همون پلتفرم استفاده میکنه
<MortezaE> منظورم توابع سطح پایین گرافیکیه
<Dev-Gitter> are yani yejor code mizani
<Dev-Gitter> vali to har osi ke build beshe
<MortezaE> که البته فقط در ویندوز سیستم کاله، توی لینوکس لایبرریه. جی تی کا
<Dev-Gitter> hamon shell o migire be khodesh
<MortezaE> اما در ویندوز صرفا یک پوشاننده
<MortezaE> wrapper
<MortezaE> حول وین‌۳۲ ای پی آی هست
<Dev-Gitter> inesho daghigh nemidonam vali koli damesh garme
<MortezaE> به همین خاطر هم، با دبلیو اکس میشه برنامه های نیتیو تری نوشت
<MortezaE> اما ازمنظر برنامه نویسی، اون یکی کتابخونه بهتره
<Dev-Gitter> ok hattma soraghesh miram motmaenam to jahaee bedardam mikhore
<Dev-Gitter> mamnonam
<MortezaE> ولی دبلیو اکس خیلی جامعه. شاید شبیه کیوت. نیست؟
<MortezaE> قربونت
<Dev-Gitter> QT ke kolan dastanesh fargh dare
<MortezaE> آره به اون که نمیرسه
<MortezaE> از این لحاظ میگم که چیزایی مث نتورک و فلان داره
<MortezaE> البته جی‌تی‌کی هم یه چیزای مقدماتی داره
<MortezaE> از GLIBmm میگیره
<Dev-Gitter> engarar neshastam dobare c++ ro neveshtan ba sakhtar jadid o sintax jadid
<MortezaE> سوکت، ترید، فلان
<MortezaE> مستقل از سکو!
<Dev-Gitter> GTK bayad to win ham nasb bashe ta GUI bala biad
<MortezaE> آره کیوت میگن این طوریه
<MortezaE> آره
<Dev-Gitter> inesh pass bade
<Dev-Gitter> wx intor nist
<MortezaE> کلش توی بسته ی gtkmm هست
<Dev-Gitter> yani nemikhad chizi benasbi
<MortezaE> مگه میشه!
<Dev-Gitter> faghat bayad to on mohit build beshe
<MortezaE> ینی ران تایم نداره؟
<MortezaE> خب حتما استاتیک لینک میکنه دیگه!
<MortezaE> اگه اون طوری منظورته، باید gtkmm هم بشه این طوری کرد. حتما میشه
<Dev-Gitter> fekr mikonam miyad az API yahe on os estefade mikone o bezan daro
<Dev-Gitter> :)
<MortezaE> آره میگن wrapper نازکیه
<MortezaE> ولی جی‌تی‌کی چون از پایه خودش گرافیک رو مهیا می‌کنه، دی‌ال‌ال هاش کمی حجیمه
<MortezaE> به نظرم حدود چل پنجاه مگ
<Dev-Gitter> khobe bad nist
<Dev-Gitter> moshkeli nadashte bashe
<Dev-Gitter> biad bala hala hajmesh felan mohem nist
<Dev-Gitter> :)
<MortezaE> پنج شش سال پیش تقریبا به بلوغ رسیده بود
<MortezaE> الان دیگه باید به کمال مطلوب خودش نائل اومده باشه خخخخ
<Dev-Gitter> pass alan ye hezbolahie namaz khone hesabi :))
<MortezaE> آره
<MortezaE> LOL
<MortezaE> موفق باشی :)
<Dev-Gitter> ok beram baghie text parsing o benevisam mamnon bye
<Dev-Gitter> u too
<MortezaE> محض اطلاع
<Dev-Gitter> bale
<MortezaE> سیستم مانیتور و جی‌پارتد هم با همون کتابخونه نوشته شدن
<MortezaE> و اینک‌اسکیپ
<Dev-Gitter> GTK manzorete
<MortezaE> GTKmm
<Dev-Gitter> ya boost
<MortezaE> آره فک کنم از بوست هم استفاده کردن
<Dev-Gitter> bale mamnonon az etela resani
<MortezaE> np
<MortezaE> Dev-Gitter, « شنیده بودم wx بر پایه روش mvc طراحی شده »
 * MortezaE meant MFC
<faezeh> slm inja irani hast
<faezeh> yeki komakam kone
<faezeh> pm man miad
<faezeh> yeki hasti mara yari konad
<faezeh> aloooo
<faezeh> any body there
<faezeh> plz help me
<reza__> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-24
<MortezaE> kaplan_, سلام خوب هستی؟ :)
<kaplan_> hi MortezaE
<kaplan_> I can't read farsi
<MortezaE> I thought u know some simple words
<kaplan_> I know a few words
<kaplan_> but can't read allahscript
<MortezaE> oh ok :)
<MortezaE> I said: Hello, ur ok? (how are u)
<kaplan_> write it in latin characters
<kaplan_> first one is salam I can read it
<MortezaE> yesterdays u said u can read farsi characters!
<kaplan_> some of them
<MortezaE> the problem is with character rendering? or about ur knowledg?
<kaplan_> knowledge
<MortezaE> uhum!
<MortezaE> lets go jabber?
<kaplan_> ok
<MortezaE> wc reza__
<Artin> hi
<Artin> hi
<Artin> is anyone online?
<MortezaE> Salam
<MortezaE> kasi midoone chetori mishe hesabe twitter dorost kard ?
<MortezaE> تو لیست شماره موبایل برای کد فعال سازی، ایران رو نداره
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-25
<masiha68> salam
<kaplan__> salam masiha68
<masiha68> kasi injast
<masiha68> سلام
<masiha68> خوبی ؟
<kaplan__> I don't speak farsi
<kaplan__> want to learn though
<masiha68> nakine robti?
<kaplan__> I don't speak farsi
<masiha68> are u robot?
<kaplan__> no
<kaplan__> I am a human
<masiha68> yes ok
<masiha68> but i can not speak english
<MortezaE> masiha68, سلام. مشکلی داری؟ :)
<masiha68> سلام
<masiha68> اره مشکل دارم
<masiha68> با کامپیز
<masiha68> چیزی ازش میدونی
<masiha68> ؟
<MortezaE> حالا بگو مشکل چیه تا ببینیم
<MortezaE> 14.10 ?
<masiha68> چن روز پیش یه کمی باهاش کار کردم
<masiha68> و از اون موقع هر وقت سیستم رو ریست می کنم و بالا میاد
 * MortezaE is waiting for masiha68 to load...
<masiha68_> می تونی ای دیت رو بدی تا راحت تر حرف بزنیم
<masiha68_> ؟
<MortezaE> اگه خصوصی نیست اینجا صحبت می‌کنیم ;)
<masiha68_> خب کسی هست که بلد باشه ؟
<MortezaE> دوتم، آخرین پیام شما در کانال این بود:
<masiha68_> نه بابا چ خصوصیی :)
<MortezaE> چن روز پیش یه کمی باهاش کار کردم
<MortezaE>  و از اون موقع هر وقت سیستم رو ریست می کنم و بالا میاد
<masiha68_> اره داشتم می گفتم
<masiha68_> هر وقت ریست میشه و میاد بالا کل ایکن ها و منو ستارت ناپیدید میشن
<masiha68_> مجبور میشم ریستور کنم تا درست بشه
<masiha68_> کسی هست بتونه کمک کنه
<MortezaE> منظورت ریست هست؟
<masiha68_> نه ریستور
<MortezaE> ینی چطوری؟
<masiha68_> بک اپ و ریستور
<masiha68_> دقیقا کجاش رو نفهمیدی
<masiha68_> ؟
<MortezaE> اول دقیق بگو لینوکست چیه، میزکارت چیه، نسخه‌ش چنده...
<masiha68_> ابونتو ۱۴ هستش
<masiha68_> میز کارشم که نمی دونم
<masiha68_> زیاد وارد نیستم
<masiha68_> از مهاجرین هستم
<MortezaE> 14.04 داریم که هشت ماه پیش منتشر شد، و  14.10 هم داریم که دو ماهه اومده
<MortezaE> اگر مشکلت با نسخه‌ی جدیده، من نمیدونم چون نسخه 14.04 دارم
<MortezaE> اگه ubuntu هستش، میزکارش Unity
<MortezaE> و اگه kubuntu باشه، میزکار KDE است
<masiha68_> فک کنم همون اولی باشه ... یونیتی
<MortezaE> بذار یه سرچی بکنم
<masiha68_> خودم خیلی سرچ زدم به جای نرسیدم
<masiha68_> شما هم یه سرچ بزن شاید فرجی شد
<MortezaE> پس با metacity مشکل نداره و مشکل فقط با کامپیز هست آره؟
<masiha68_> از وقتی کامپیز رو دست کاری کردم اینطوری شده
<MortezaE> چطوری دستکاری کردی؟
<MortezaE> ببین، فعلا کامپیز رو غیرفعال کن و با متاسیتی کار کن تا ببینی مشکل از کجاست
<masiha68_> این متاسیتی چی هست و از کجا نصبش کنم
<MortezaE> نصب نمی‌خواد که! متاسیتی window manager پیش‌فرض هست
<MortezaE> البته اگه سیستمت درایورهای گرافیک رو داشته باشه، کامپیز فعال میشه و جای متاسیتی رو میگیره
<MortezaE> همین الان، توی ترمینال اگه بزنی:
<MortezaE> metacity --replace
<MortezaE> کامپیز بسته میشه و متاسیتی مدیریت پنجره‌ها رو برعهده میگیره
<masiha68_> میگه نصب نیست
<MortezaE> sudo apt-get install metacity
<MortezaE> و هر وقت خواستی از متاسیتی خارج شی و بری کامپیز:
<MortezaE> compiz --replace
<masiha68_> root@php-EP41-UD3L:/home/php# sudo apt-get install metacity E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<masiha68_> این پیغام رو میده
<MortezaE> شما احتمالا یه برنامه‌ی مدیریت بسته دیگه هم باز داری روی سیستمت
<MortezaE> ببندش
<MortezaE> synaptic ya shayad gdebi
<masiha68_> فک کنم همون مخزن فایل باشه
<MortezaE> آره آره ببندش
<masiha68_> بستمش ولی بازم همین اروره
<MortezaE> یا اصلا نبند، از طریق همون برو نصب کن!
<masiha68_> چجوری میشه رسما ببندیش
<MortezaE> killall software-center
<MortezaE> killall gdebi
<MortezaE> killall gdebi-gtk
<MortezaE> killall dpkg
<MortezaE> killall aptitude
<MortezaE> دیگه هر چی برنامه مدیر بسته به نظرم میرسید گفتم :)
<masiha68_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MortezaE> شد؟
<masiha68_> حالا این خطا رو میده
<MortezaE> خب بهش عمل کن
<MortezaE> حالا کدوم یکی از اون برنامه‌های بالا باز بود؟
<masiha68_> مخزن باز بود
<masiha68_> داره دانلود می کنه
<MortezaE> خوبه
<masiha68_> چن ساله لینوکس کار می کنی
<MortezaE> حالا فعلا کارت رو با متاسیتی راه بنداز تا بعد...
<MortezaE> خیلی
<masiha68_> پس باید بپرسم چند سالته
<masiha68_> root@php-EP41-UD3L:/home/php# metacity --replace Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key ** (metacity:4894): WARNING **: Could not open X display Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygdk_mir_display_open Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory Window manager error: Unable to open X display :0
<masiha68_> این خطا رو میده
<MortezaE> نمیدونم والا
<MortezaE> اینو امتحان کن:
<MortezaE> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135414/menus-disappear-on-changing-compiz-settings#135420
<MortezaE> البته قبلش اگه فایلی چیزی داری سیو کن
<MortezaE> ضمنا اگه با کسی کاری داشتی اسمش رو صدا بزن تا متوجه بشه، masiha68_
<masiha68_> cnl
<masiha68_> zadam
<masiha68_> alan kol system be ham rikhte
<masiha68_> man ye riset bkonam
<MortezaE> اگه سوالاتتو توی #ubuntu بپرسی گاهی چند نفر جواب میدن بهت!
<MortezaE> الان سه نفر همزمان جوابمو دادن
<MortezaE> اگه هستی اینو امتحان کن:
<MortezaE> lsb_release -a
<MortezaE> میخوام ببینم دقیقا چه نسخه ای از اوبونتو داری
<masiha68_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.10 Release:	14.10 Codename:	utopic
<MortezaE> پس /اخرین نسخه رو داری. مال من کمی قدیمی تره.
<MortezaE> اگه مشکلت حل نشد، یه آپدیت هم بکن سیستمتو
<masiha68> bazam dorost nashod
<MortezaE> الان که سیستمو ریست کردی میتونی متاسیتی رو اجرا کنی یا هنوزم نمیشه؟ masiha68
<masiha68> dastor chi bod
<masiha68> albate aslan trminal kar nemikone
<masiha68> mage inke ba alt+ctrl f5 bezanam
<MortezaE> metacity --replace
<MortezaE> zemnan,  alt+ctrl f1 , f2 taaa f6 ham mituni estefade koni
<masiha68> na shod
<masiha68> be jash vase unity zadam ... dare ejrash mikone
<MortezaE> چی اجرا میکنه؟ اون دستورالعملی که لینک دادم بهت؟
<masiha68> na replace ro migam
<MortezaE> پس منظورت کامپیزه نه یونیتی
<masiha68> na
<masiha68> man ba compiz moshkel daram na unity
<MortezaE> الان چه دستوری اجرا کردی
<MortezaE> میگم برو تو انجمن‌ها بپرس اونجا افراد بیشتری می‌تونن کمک کنن
<masiha68> koli porsidam
<masiha68> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=109622.new;topicseen#new
<masiha68> in yekishe
<MortezaE> کارت گرافیکت چیه
<MortezaE> بیا روی همون متاسیتی تمرکز کنیم
<MortezaE> الان اجرا میکنی چه اروری میده
<MortezaE> انجمن
<MortezaE> sorry
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-27
<navidcz> salam dostan
<navidcz> khobid
<navidcz> ye Soal daram
<navidcz> hal shod : ))
<farooghkz> سلام :: ‏Hi
<farooghkz> کولو، سیستم عاملت چیه؟
<kolo> هوم؟
<kolo> آرج
<kolo> آرچ/
<kolo> farooghkz: ^
<farooghkz> پس چرا از کیوی استفاده میکنی؟کلاینت های خوبی واس لینوکس هست ک
<kolo> همه کارام رو تو مرورگر انجام میدم. کیوی میزاره عکس آپلود کنم، با دراو اند دراگ. اسکرین شات فرستادن به چنلها خیلی مهمه برام
<farooghkz> ارسال فایل رو ک اکثر کلاینت ها انجام میدن.
<farooghkz> ناراحت شد؟
<kolo> :)
<farooghkz> ارسال فایل رو اکثر کلاینت ها انجام میدن
<kolo> مثلا چه کلاینتی؟
<farooghkz> تقریبا همه یا بیشتر کلاینت ها
<kolo> پیدجین می‌تون؟ نه!
<kolo> هگزچت چی؟ نه!
<kolo> میتونه/
<farooghkz> نظرت در مورد کلاینت خود فری نود چیه؟
<farooghkz> webchat.freenode.net
<kolo> از اینکه کپچا می خواد، بدم میاد
<kolo> این کلاینت برای خود فری نود نیست
<farooghkz> برای خود فری نود نیس؟
<kolo> یک برنامه است مثل کیوی: http://qwebirc.org/
<kolo> که فری نود از ش استفاده میکنه
<kolo> می تونست از کیوی استفاده کنه
<kolo> یا یه چی دیگه
<kolo> توسعه کندی هم داره. یک آپدیت ۲۰۰۹. بعد یکی ۲۰۱۲ و بعد دیگه هیچی
<farooghkz> هه
<farooghkz> جالب بود
<kolo> مثلا روی سرورهای اواف-تی-سی هم استفاده شده:
<kolo> https://webchat.oftc.net/
<farooghkz> ایکس چت و ام آی آر سی میتونن فایل ارسال کنن
<kolo> ایکس چت از چه؟ سرویسی برای ارسال استفاده میکنه، ایمگار
<kolo> ایکس چت از چه سرویسی برای ارسال استفاده میکنه، ایمگار؟
<kolo> imgur.com
<farooghkz> نمیدونم :)
<farooghkz> تا حالا باهاش فایل هم ارسال نکردم
<kolo> لیست پرکاربرترین چنلهای فرینود: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<kolo> اوکی
<kolo> الان دیدم. لینوکس الان ۲۰۰۰ نفر داخلشن
<kolo> باحال بود
<farooghkz> آره لینوکس خیلی شلوغه
<farooghkz> تازه همیشه آدم هم واس جواب دادن ب سوالاتت هست
<farooghkz> یکی دیگه از کانال های شلوغ کانال مربوط ب شبکه هست
<kolo> سروکارم به شبکه تا حال نیافتاده
<farooghkz> منم همینطور
<farooghkz> ولی از ولگردی داخل کانال های مختلف بدم نمیاد
<kolo> I'm usually in #English and sometimes #Julia
<farooghkz> یکی دیگه از کانال های شلوغ کانال خود فری نود هست
<farooghkz> تو زبان جولیا بلدی؟
<kolo> دارم یاد می گیرم. چون زبون جوونیه منابع خوب نداره مجبورم به کانالشون سر بزنم
<farooghkz> چرا جولیا؟
<farooghkz> تا جایی که میدونم از فرزندان پایتون هست
<kolo> من رشته ام علوم پایه است. جولیا سریعتر زبون فعلیه. به طور ویژه برای کارهای علمی توسعه داده میشه
<kolo> http://blog.brakmic.com/first-steps-with-julia/
<kolo> سریعترین/
<farooghkz> سریعتر از چ نظر؟
<farooghkz> *سریعترین
<kolo> در سرعت پردازش!  بنچمارکهاش گولنگ و سی++ و بقیه و رو جا میزاره
<farooghkz> ینی سریعتر از سی پلاس پلاس؟!
<kolo> تو حوزه تخصصی خودش، آره
<kolo> زبان جِی هم هست. ولی خوب جولیا رو انتخاب کردم
<kolo> j
<kolo> http://julialang.org/benchmarks/
<kolo> اصلا سی++ در حدی نبوده که روی نمودار بیاد!
<kolo> خوبیش اینه سینتکش به پایتون نزدیکه
<farooghkz> پس تخصصش کار علمی هست دیگه؟
<kolo> بله
<kolo> دیگه همه از فورترن خسته شده بودن. نیاز به تونع داشتن :)
<kolo> تنوع/
<farooghkz> ولی فک کنم فرتون هنوز استفاده میشه
<kolo> بله. بسیار مخصوصا در فیزیک. چون خیلی از لایبری های گسترده ای داره. زبانی که ۱۹۷۰ داره استفاده میشه
<kolo> که از/
<kolo> و دلیله دیگه: چون اکثر استادها مسن هستند و فورترن بلدند، دیگه همون رو به دانشجوهاشون ارث گذاشتن
<MasterPiece> kolo, C++ & Go, is the best of the best Langs in the World of performance benchmarks.
<MasterPiece> kolo, Are you a programmer? Did you write even a Simple HelloWorld ??
<kolo> این طوری نمیشه گفت. گولنگ برای بک-اِند و سرورها نوشته شده. بنچمارک های توی اون حوزه همه به گولنگ رای میدن
<MasterPiece> kolo, Julia is great, But not as C++ perf.
<kolo> MasterPiece: چقدر خشن؟!
<kolo> فارسی بنویسید
<kolo> اینجا کانال فارسی. قوانینش رو نمی دونم ولی فارسی ترجیج تره اینجا، نیست
<kolo> نه سی++ نه گولنگ کار کردم. فقط پایتون و جولیا
<kolo> از بچه های دانشکده ریاضی مون هم که پرسیدم، با جولیا نسبت به سی++ بهتر جواب گرفته بودن
<kolo> البته به مهارت کدنویس هم بستگی داره. یکی ممکنه با پی اچ پی هم بتونه یک کد سی ++ رو جا بذاره
<kolo> چه جالب! همین امروز معنی مسترپیس رو از دیکشنری چککردم وقتی داشتم این ویدیو رو میدیم:
<kolo> www.ted.com/talks/harry_cliff_have_we_reached_the_end_of_physics
<farooghkz> کولو، بعضی موقع ها خارجی ها میان هم ما انگلیسی حرف میزنیم هم اون و در همین حین اون خارجی از ما فارسی و ما از اون انگلیسی یاد میگیریم :}
<kolo> #persian
<kolo> #english
<kolo> (:
<farooghkz> آره ولی اون کار رو در حین صحبت هامون انجام میدیم
<kolo> ایشون که خارجی نبود! ولش کن. مهم نیست
<farooghkz> ایشون رو نمیدونم اما کلی گفتم
<farooghkz> مثلا مایک هست
<farooghkz> الآن هم آنلاینه
<kolo> mike90: Hey man, where r u from?
<kolo> buzz
<farooghkz> خودش گفت مال آمریکاست.
<farooghkz> الآن آنلاین هست اما
<kolo> یه دعوتنامه نمی فرسته بریم آمریکا :) هاها
<farooghkz> mike90 is marked as away: be back soon
<farooghkz> کولو، چقد از پایتون بلدی؟
<farooghkz> psychicist‏  هم فک کنم خارجی باشه
<kolo> کتاب زیر رو خوندم. بعد رفتم سراغ جولیا
<kolo> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=python+for+kids
<MasterPiece> !spam | farooghkz
<lubotu3`> farooghkz: Please don't spam
<kolo> درس برنامه نویسی رو هم که در دانشگاه پاس کردم
<farooghkz> مگه چند سالته؟
<MasterPiece> !behavior | farooghkz
<lubotu3`> farooghkz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MasterPiece> !behavior | kolo
<lubotu3`> kolo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kolo> من؟ ترم ۷
<farooghkz> مستر ، منظورت از اسپم چی بود؟
<farooghkz> مستر، مشکل چیه؟
<MasterPiece> farooghkz, mention kardanaye bi estefade ;)
<farooghkz> master, whats wrong?
<kolo> بله. درسته. کار خوبی نیست
<MasterPiece> farooghkz, inja chatroom nist ;)
<farooghkz> ولی اینجا باس چت کنیم
<kolo> روی موضوع چنل
<farooghkz> نفهمیدم
<MasterPiece> !topic | farooghkz
<lubotu3`> farooghkz: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<farooghkz> خب حرفی خارج از موضوع زدم؟
<MasterPiece> inke ki kojayee hast o chan saleshe o iranie, kharehie, farsie, nist ...
<MasterPiece> kivi estefade mikone, nemikone, etc ...
<farooghkz> ok
<MasterPiece> ;)
<MasterPiece> Tnx
<farooghkz> ولی دومی بنظرم خارج از موضوع نبود یا حداقل ارتباط ظریفی باهاش داشت
<farooghkz> ولش حالا
<farooghkz> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<farooghkz> bad bot!
<masbesh> سلام
<masbesh> توی لینوکس برای نرم افزار ها کرک نمیزارن ؟
<MasterPiece> masbesh, salam
<MasterPiece> crack ?!?!?!!!!
<MasterPiece> crack e chi masalan?!!!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-28
<farooghkz> آقا کسی بازی ماین کرفت رو میشناسه؟
<NavidCz> salam
<farooghkz> سلام
<NavidCz> vakht kardid ye sari inja bezanid
<NavidCz> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,130241.0.html
<NavidCz> :( Tnx
<farooghkz> چه هست؟
<farooghkz> عنوان و موضوع اون پست چی هست؟
<NavidCz> لپ تاپ خراب شد
<farooghkz> شرمنده ک در این مورد چیزی نمیدونم
<NavidCz> دشمنت شرمنده
<NavidCz> اینترنت شما هم تو این 2 روزه وضعیتش خراب شده؟
<farooghkz> کسی اینجا ماین کرفت رو میشناسه؟
<razianeh> خوب، یه بازی کلاسیکه، سوال چیه؟
<razianeh> NavidCz: نه. اینترنت خوبه. اما از دمدمای ظهر مثل همیشه ضعیف میشه
<farooghkz> ماین کرفت بازیه باحالیه اما غیر رایگان و غیر آزاد هست.کسی معادل آزادش رو یا حداقل متن بازش رو بازی کرده؟
<farooghkz> من چند تا معادل متن باز پیدا کردم اما نتونستم بازی کنم
<razianeh> @masoud, what's your desktop operating system?
<masoudd> archlinux
<razianeh> great :) me too
<masoudd> hehe so much for #ubuntu
<razianeh> Here is not only for Ubuntu, I think, A plase for hudling people together
<razianeh> place*
<razianeh> heddling*
<razianeh> farooghkz: http://alternativeto.net/software/minecraft/?platform=linux
<farooghkz> گفتم چند تا پیدا کردم:
<farooghkz> سوالم این بود ک کسی تونستی معادل های آزادش رو بازی کنه؟
<razianeh> آفت رو!زاد یا متن باز نباشه چی میشه؟ خوب بازی کن همون مایکرا
<farooghkz> یا حداقل متن باز
<razianeh> آزاد یا متن باز نباشه چی میشه؟
<farooghkz> اگر معادل آزاد خوب باشه چرا آزادش رو بازی نکنم؟
<razianeh> اگر ماینکرافت دوست داری، خوب ماینکرافت بازی کن! چرا بری دنبال معادلش، حتی اگر آزاد باشه
<masoudd> https://truecraft.io/
<masoudd> فکر کنم نزدیکترین به ماینکرافت همین باشه
<farooghkz> ماین کرفت رو دوس دارم اما اگه معادل آزاد بدرد بخور وجود داشته باشه دوس دارم معادل آزادش رو بازی کنم
<farooghkz> مسعود.همه اینا رو پیدا کردم.میخوام بدونم کسی اینا رو بازی کرده؟
<masoudd> نه من بازی نکردم
<farooghkz> خودم ماین تست رو بازی کردم.یک سری مزایا نسبت به ماین کرفت داره
<farooghkz> ولی ماین تست قرار نبوده خودش ی محصول کامل واس بازی کردن باشه.واسه همین یکسری چیز ها رو باس روش بنصبی تا کامل شه
<farooghkz> minetest.net
<farooghkz> جامعه فعالی هم داره
<farooghkz> فرک های مختلفی هم داره
<hamkalasi> سلا آقا ایرج
<alimj> سلام همکلاسی
<alimj> البته من ایرج نیستم
<hamkalasi> ببخشید
<hamkalasi> شرمنده مزاحم میشم
<hamkalasi> متاسفانه کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه
<hamkalasi> دیگه مزاحم شما شدم
<hamkalasi> سپوال داشتم اگه مزاحم نباشم
<alimj> خوشحال می‌شوم اگر بتوانم جواب بدهم
<hamkalasi> من میخواستم یکسری از برنامه هارو به روشی در پایتون فرابخونم
<hamkalasi> حقیقتش من مدتی با پایتون کار میکنم
<hamkalasi> مثلا یه برنامه ای هستش در وای فا که میاد اسکن میکنه شبکه وای فا
<alimj> خوب از چه تابعی استفاده می‌کنید؟
<hamkalasi> من به این برنامه احتیاج ندارم
<hamkalasi> فقط می خوام یکسری از واص هاشو استفاده کنم
<hamkalasi> من می خواهم مثل یک کلاس که فراخوانی میشه در پایتون
<alimj> برنامه ای که می‌خواهید فراخوانی کنید، اسم دقیقش چیه؟
<hamkalasi> iwlist هستش
<hamkalasi> که با زدن ترکیب iwlist wlan0 scan
<hamkalasi> میاد اسکن میکنه شبکه وای فارو
<hamkalasi> حالا من احتیاج به یکسری از خواص هاش ندازم
<hamkalasi> شاید سوالم ناقص باشه
<hamkalasi> ولی می خواستم منظورم برسونم
<hamkalasi> ببخشید
<alimj> از ساب پروسس استفاده نکردید؟
<hamkalasi> ببخشید من درک دارم تا حدودی به ارث بری و...
<hamkalasi> ولی متاسفانه حقیقتش اصلا گیجم چطوری بتونم subprocess
<hamkalasi> انجام  بدم به برنامه ای که با زبان پایون نوشته نشده و ...
<alimj> با کمک ساب پروسس می‌توانی خروجی برنامه رو در یک آرایه ذخیره کنی
<alimj> مثلا
<alimj> یک جورایی با برنامه ارتباطات دوطرفه برقرار کنی
<alimj> با آن برنامه دوم که به پایتون نوشته نشده
<alimj> مثلا خروجی فرمان آی دبلیو لیست رو در بگیری و در برنامه ببیینی
<hamkalasi> منظورتون اینه که با اجرا کردن برنامه و ریختن خروجی در فایل ادیت و دادن اون فایل به پایتون و انجام دادن یکسری از کارها بر روی فایل
<alimj1> یک لحظه قطع شدم
<hamkalasi> پس میشه گفت یه جورایی مثل اصطلاح pipe
<hamkalasi> در لینوکس
<hamkalasi> که بهش لوله کشی میگن
<alimj1> بله
<alimj1> درسته
<hamkalasi> ببخشید اگه من بخواهم دقیقتر به محتوا دستزسی داشته باشم
<alimj> مثلا به چه چیزی؟
<alimj> مگه فقط به ورودی و خروجی نمی‌خواهی دسترسی داشته باشی؟
<hamkalasi> مثلا برنامه ای که تا حالا می خواد فقط این دیتاهارو نشون بده من بتونم با تغییر دادن یکسری عملکردها دیتاهای مورد نظرم را بدست بیارم
<hamkalasi> مثلا تا حالا میومده مانیتور میکرده روی یکسری از پورت ۸۰
<hamkalasi> یعنی برنامه نوشته شده و من نمی خوام درگیر کدهای  برنامه بشم
<hamkalasi> و می خوام تا حدودی بتونم از کدهای او برای هدف دیگه استفاده کنم
<hamkalasi> اینطوری بگم
<hamkalasi> با زدن دستورimport sys
<hamkalasi> دیگه درگیر مسال سیستمی تا حدودی نمیشم
<hamkalasi> و می تونم مانوری بدم روی کارهام
<hamkalasi> حقیقتش می خوام با داشتن یکسری از ماژول ها بتونم کدنویسی و برتری بهتری به برنامه بدم
<alimj> اصولا بدون اینکه متن برنامه رو آدم دیده باشه، نظر به خصوصی نمیشه داد. من هنوز هدف رو درک نکردم
<alimj> من الان این رو سرهم کردم
<alimj> http://pastebin.com/BV6fCFR1
<alimj> خیلی ساده یک برنامه اجرا میشه و خروجی خوانده میشه
<alimj> ولی اینکه شما دقیقا چه کار می‌خواهی بکنی رو هنوز نمی‌دونم
<hamkalasi> درسته حرف شما
<hamkalasi> میدونین منظورم چیه؟
<hamkalasi> الان واضح تر میگم
<hamkalasi> جسارت
<hamkalasi> میشه بیشتر فکر کنم و این لینکی که دادین روش کار کنم
<alimj> باشه
<alimj> اختیار دارید
<hamkalasi> وبعد مزاحم بشم
<alimj> امشب من دیگر نیستم
<alimj> ولی فردا هستم
<hamkalasi> ببخشید غیر از کانال irc
<hamkalasi> جای دیگه هم هستید
<alimj> همین کانال آی آر سی هستم
<hamkalasi> ممنون میشم
<alimj> خواهش
<hamkalasi> به همین نام
<alimj> بله
<hamkalasi> ببخشید بیشتر چه ساعاتی هستین
<hamkalasi> واقعا تشکر و ممنون از اینکه جواب دادین
<hamkalasi> مرسی
<hamkalasi> لطف کردین
<hamkalasi> شما امری ندارین
<alimj> من اغلب هر شب اس ساعت ۷ تا ۱۲ هستم
<alimj> قربانت
<alimj> امشب دارم زود میرم
<alimj> ولی همیشه کامپیوتر وصل هست
<alimj> پیغام بگذاری خواهم دید
<hamkalasi> واقعا ممنون
<hamkalasi> خوشحال شدم
<hamkalasi> با اجازه شما
<hamkalasi> خداحافظ
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-29
<nabi> سلام
<nabi> کسی هست
<Data_> kasi hast?
<Data_> hellllloooo
<Data_> HolyShiiiit
<mohamad1380> سلام
<mohamad1380> من یه سوال داشتم
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> join
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگیدمیشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگیدمیشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگیدمیشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرØ
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> میشه بگید اوبونتو انتی ویروس داره یا نه طرز تهیه هم اگه داره بگید
<mohamad1380> الووووووووووووو
<sajad> سلام
<sajad> کسی خبر داره فروم چرا باز نمیشه؟
<sajad> یا فقط برا من اینطوریه؟
<abolfazl> salam
<abolfazl> moghe restart kardan tor be in moshkel bar mikhoram
<abolfazl> Job for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<abolfazl> ????????????
<alimj> سلام
<abolfazl> سلام شما میدونید باید چه کار کنم؟
<alimj> خروجی این فرمان را می‌خواهم:
<alimj> tail -f /var/log/tor/log
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695429/
<alimj> خروجی همان دو موردی که خودش هم گفته لطفا بدین
<alimj> systemctl status tor.service
<alimj> journalctl -xe
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695442/
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695449/
<abolfazl> دومی خیلی خط داش
<alimj> دارم از بچه‌های خود آی آر سی تور می‌پرسم. از وقتی که سیستم دی شده، یک چیزهایی فرق کرده
<abolfazl> باشه \س منتظر باشم؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> فایل ...
<alimj> torrc
<alimj> را اگر می‌شود می‌خواهم ببینم
<abolfazl> ببخشید یه سوال
<abolfazl> من الان مرورگر تورم فعاله ایا میتونم توی ترمینال ازش استفاده کنم
<abolfazl> مثلا جاوا تحریمه
<abolfazl> ایا میتونم باهاش جاوا رو نصب کنم؟
<alimj> abolfazl: نه برای همه کارها
<abolfazl> برای نصب برنامه چی؟
<alimj> بعضی از برنامه‌ها با پراکسی سوکس سازگار نیستند
<alimj> باید پراکسی اچ تی تی پی داشته باشی
<abolfazl> اونا که هستن چه جوری تست کنم؟
<abolfazl> یادم یه دستور بود قبل دستورا میزاشتیم
<alimj> در این موارد باید تور به صورت سرویس نسب بشه و از یک برنامه تبدیل پراکسی سوکس به اچ تی تی پی استفاده بشود
<alimj> مثلا یکی از برنامه‌های:
<alimj> Polipo or Privoxy
<alimj> یا اینکه از برنامه‌های:
<alimj> torify or proxychains
<alimj> استفاده شود
<abolfazl> ممنون
<alimj> اگر الان تور به صورت سرویس نسب هست، فقط کافی است که پولیپو رو نصب کنی
<alimj> تا جایی که من یادم هست، به شکل پیش فرض پولیپو جوری تنظیم است که برای آپلینک از تور استفاده کند
<alimj> بعدش قبل از اجرای برنامه مورد نظر:
<alimj> export http_proxy="http://localhost:8123"
<alimj> بعدش مثلا
<alimj> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.14/VirtualBox-5.0.14-105127-Win.exe
<alimj> که در حالت عادی کار نمی‌کند (به علت بسته بودن سرورهای اوراکل بر روی ایران)
<abolfazl> راستی بهتون جواب دادن؟
<abolfazl> چه جوری درست میشه؟
<alimj> من از شما یک سوال پرسیدم ولی شما رفتید
<alimj> فایل تورک رو می‌خواهم
<alimj>  /etc/tor/torrc
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695548/
<abolfazl> شرمنده متوجه نشدم
<abolfazl> کی \رسیدید
<alimj> پلاگ این او بی اف اس ۴ رو نصب کردید؟
<abolfazl> بله
<abolfazl> فقط یه چیز
<abolfazl> من دفعه اول که ریستارت کردم ریستارت شد
<abolfazl> اما زد \ل اشتباهه
<abolfazl> \ل رو عوض کردم اما دیگه ریستارت نشد
<alimj> وقتی که اجراش می‌کنید، خود برازر تور را می‌بندید دیگه؟
<alimj> یعنی سرویس تور و بازر تور با هم قابل استفاده شدن نیستند
<abolfazl> چه جوری ببندم کیل کنم یا فقط \نجره رو ببندم؟
<alimj> فقط پنجره را ببیندید کافی است
<abolfazl> بازم نشد
<abolfazl> ای ار سی تور رو لطف میکنید
<alimj> #tor@oftc.net
<alimj> http://www.oftc.net/
<alimj> اسم روم هم که هست:
<alimj> #tor
<abolfazl> mamnon
<alimj> خواهش
<abolfazl> راستی برای اسکرین شات از چه سایتی استفاده کنم؟
<alimj> imgur.com
<abolfazl> بازم ممنون:)
<ali_> I need quick and easy web builder  serial number please
<ali_> I need quick and easy web builder  serial number please
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-30
<abolfazl> سلام
<alimj> سلام
<abolfazl> هنوز مشکل تور حل نشد
<abolfazl> نتونستم هم با torify بسته نصب کنم
<alimj> یک توصیه می‌کنم
<alimj> این برنامه رو نصب کن
<alimj> sudo apt-get install arm
<alimj> و در یک ترمینال جدا اجرا کن
<alimj> sudo arm
<abolfazl> ok
<alimj> این برنامه اجازه میده که رپورتهای تور رو به شکل زنده ببینی
<abolfazl> موقع نصب این ارور رو میده
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729248/
<abolfazl> ا\دیت هم کردم
<alimj> احتمال زیاد اسم کاملش یک چیز دیگر است. یک لحظه
<abolfazl> tor-arm
<alimj> sudo apt-get install tor-arm
<abolfazl> :)
<alimj> بله
<alimj> درست شد؟
<abolfazl> بله
<abolfazl> داره نصب میشه اگه اینترنت ملی یاری کنه:)
<alimj> خوب الان نشون داده وصل هستید یا اینکه میگه وصل نیستید؟
<alimj> باشه
<abolfazl> من که نفهمیدم
<abolfazl> اینه
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729273/
<alimj> یعنی اینکه اصلا تور در حال کار نیست
<abolfazl> اهان:)
<abolfazl> خب ایده خاصی دارید؟
<alimj> کلید آر رو بزنید
<alimj> r
<abolfazl> خب؟
<alimj> در برنامه آرم پیغام به خصوصی داد؟
<abolfazl> نه
<abolfazl> چرا گفت نمیته دوباره کانکت بشه
<alimj> به نظر من این کار رو بکنید: برنامه تور رو حذف کنید. فایلهای تنظیمات رو حذف کنید. دوباره تور رو نصب کنید.
<alimj> sudo apt-get remove tor;sudo rm -f /etc/tor/*;sudo apt-get install tor
<abolfazl> راستی هر وقت میخواهم چیزی رو حذف یا نصب کنم این ارور رو اخرش میده چه کار کنم نشون نده؟
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729298/
<alimj> این یعنی اینکه داره سعی می‌کنه که جاوا را از سایت اوراکل نصب کنه. به علت تحریم‌ها بسته است. بنابراین به تور یا فیلتر شکن دیگر احتیاج دارید که مشکل حل بشود
<alimj> وقتی که تور درست بشه. اون مشکل هم حلش می‌کنیم
<abolfazl> میدونم نمیشه کاری کرد که فعلا نشون نده
<alimj> ببنید این میشه؟
<alimj> sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer
<abolfazl> راستی بعد نصب مجدد تور هیچ فایلی توی این قسمت نیست
<alimj> در کدام قسمت نیامده؟
<abolfazl> a
<abolfazl> etc
<abolfazl> tor
<alimj> حتی این فایل هم نیست؟
<alimj> torrc.sample
<abolfazl> نه
<alimj> ls -lah /etc/tor
<abolfazl> فقط دایرکتوری
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729317/
<alimj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tor
<alimj> اون مشکل جاوا رفع شد؟
<abolfazl> فکر کنم یه چیزایی مبنی بر حذف شدن جاوا نشون داد
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729320/
<alimj> sudo service start tor
<alimj> نتیجه این فرمون چی میشه؟
<abolfazl> start: unrecognized service
<alimj> الان دوباره دارم سعی می‌کنم از اساتید چت روم خود تور بپرسم
<abolfazl> ممنون
<abolfazl> در ضمن مشکل جاوا رفع شد تست کردم
<alimj> همینجوری که تور را بدون کانفیگ اجرا می‌کنید چه پیغامی می‌دهد؟
<alimj> sudo /usr/bin/tor
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729355/
<alimj> خروجی این رو خواسته‌اند:
<alimj> journalctl -xe
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729359/
<alimj> خوب ببینم چی جواب می‌دهند
<abolfazl> راستی نصب با apt با نصب باapt-get چه فرقی داره؟
<alimj> منظورتون این است؟
<alimj> aptitude
<abolfazl> نه
<abolfazl> همین
<abolfazl> apt
<abolfazl> خالی
<abolfazl> sudo apt-get install example
<abolfazl> sudo apt install example
<alimj> مثل اینکه در ورژن جدید اوبونتو، دوبرنامه زیر را با هم ادغام کرده‌اند:
<alimj> apt-get apt-search
<alimj> و شده
<alimj> apt
<abolfazl> اهان
<alimj> راستی وقتی که تور را مستقیم با اون فرمان اجرا کردید؟ در نهایت چی شد؟
<alimj> قطع شد یا خودتون بستید؟
<abolfazl> با کدوم فرمان
<alimj> sudo /usr/bin/tor
<abolfazl> کلا کاری نمیکنم همین رو هم مینویسه
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729392/
<abolfazl> بعد میره برای گرفتن دستور بعد
<alimj> حالا خروجی این دستور:
<alimj> torify curl ifconfig.me
<alimj> ممکنه طول بکشه
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729396/
<abolfazl> فکر نمکنم ادامه بده
<alimj> الان همینجوری مونده؟
<abolfazl> اره
<alimj> باز هم صبر کنید. اندکی صبر سحر نزدیک است
<abolfazl> :(
<abolfazl> :)
<alimj> در یک ترمینال دیگر، خروجی این فرمان رو به من بدید:
<alimj> file /usr/bin/obfsproxy
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729408/
<abolfazl> انگار با / مشکل داره توی اول جمله
<alimj> حالا این فرمان:
<alimj> file /usr/bin/obfs4proxy
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729412/
<abolfazl> قبلی هم تموم شد
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729415/
<alimj> خروجی اون خیلی مهمه
<alimj> خوب باید فایل تورک جدید ایجاد کنید. بلدید؟
<abolfazl> نه
<abolfazl> توی ویکی اوبونتو هم ندیدم!!!
<alimj> الان میگم
<alimj> این فرمان:
<alimj> sudo nano /etc/tor/torrc
<alimj> این ۱۵ خط رو پیست کنید:
<alimj> http://pastebin.com/eFggcth3
<alimj> آخرش کنترل ایکس و کلید وای انگلیسی
<alimj> انجام شد؟
<abolfazl> راه
<abolfazl> اره
<alimj> حالا
<alimj> service tor restart
<alimj> خروجی رو می‌خواهم ببینم
<alimj> اون یکی تور که جدا اجرا می‌شد که بسته است؟
<abolfazl> Job for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<abolfazl> کدوم؟
<alimj> اونی که با این فرمون اجرا شده بود:
<alimj> sudo /usr/bin/tor
<abolfazl> نمیدونم
<alimj> گفته بودم در یک ترمینال دیگر بزنید؟
<abolfazl> همه ترمینال ها رو بستم دوباره باز کردم
<alimj> خروجی این فرمان:
<alimj> ps -A | grep tor
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729437/
<abolfazl> اخری کیل؟
<alimj> قبلش دوباره این فرمان:
<alimj> torify curl ifconfig.me
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729442/
<abolfazl> حالا  اخری کیل؟
<alimj> نه
<alimj> اول این فرمان:
<alimj> echo DNSPort 53 >> /etc/tor/torrc
<alimj> ببخشید
<alimj> sudo echo DNSPort 53 >> /etc/tor/torrc
<alimj> sudo echo DNSListenAddress 127.0.0.1 >> /etc/tor/torrc
<abolfazl> bash: /etc/tor/torrc: Permission denied
<abolfazl> اولی داد
<alimj> بله. چون سودو نداشت
<alimj> اصلاح کردم
<abolfazl> نه با سودو زدم
<abolfazl> کاربر ریشه بشم؟
<alimj> با این فرمان فایل تورک را باز کنید:
<alimj> sudo nano /etc/tor/torrc
<alimj> ببینیم اون دو خط اضافه شده؟
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729455/
<alimj> این دو خط را به آخر اضافه کنید:
<alimj> DNSPort 53
<alimj> DNSListenAddress 127.0.0.1
<alimj> با دکمه فلش بیایید آخر. اینتر بزنید
<alimj> دو خط رو کپی پیست کنید
<alimj> آخرش کنترل ایکس رو بزنید
<alimj> کلید وای رو بزنید تا سیو کنه
<abolfazl> انجام شد
<alimj> تور رو کیل کنید
<alimj> بعدش
<alimj> sudo service tor restart
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729468/
<alimj> خطای داده شده رو نادیده بگیرید
<alimj> بسیار عالی
<abolfazl> خطا نداد
<abolfazl> زدم رفت خط بعد
<abolfazl> برا گرفتن دستور
<alimj> عالی. بهتر
<alimj> sudo arm
<alimj> یک عکس از خروجی برنامه آرم بگیرید برای من بفرستید
<abolfazl> چه جور عکس بگیرم؟
<alimj> مشکلی نیست. همون کپی پیست در پیست بین بکنید
<alimj> فکر کنم داره دیگه کار تموم میشه
<abolfazl> نمیزاره ک\ی \یست کنم داره کار میکنه
<abolfazl> هی تکون میخوره
<alimj> با کیو خارج بشید
<abolfazl> خب الان چه کنم
<abolfazl> خارج نمیشه
<alimj> torify curl ifconfig.me
<alimj> دوبار کیو
<alimj> qq
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729498/
<alimj> خوب شما برنامه پولیپو روی سیستم دارید؟
<abolfazl> نمیدونم
<abolfazl> فکر کنم باشه
<abolfazl> فکر کنم دیشب ناقص نصب شد
<alimj> sudo apt-get install proxychains
<abolfazl> انجام شد
<alimj> proxychains curl ifconfig.me
<abolfazl> ProxyChains-3.1 (http://proxychains.sf.net) |S-chain|-<>-127.0.0.1:9050-<><>-127.0.0.1:9050-<--denied curl: (7) Couldn't connect to server
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729522/
<alimj> جالب شد
<alimj> sudo proxychains curl ifconfig.me
<abolfazl> داره ادامه میده
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729531/
<alimj> خیلی خوبه
<alimj> یک لحظه
<alimj> sudo proxychains curl google.com
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729533/
<alimj> حالا یک سایت فیلتر شده که در مود متن درست کار کنه پیدا کنم
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729538/
<abolfazl> برای facebook تست زدم
<alimj> فیسبوک نمیشه
<alimj> مثلا این کار رو بکنید:
<abolfazl> :|اوکی
<alimj> sudo proxychains wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.14/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.14-105127.vbox-extpack
<abolfazl> داشت دانلود میکردم قطع کردم
<abolfazl> با کنترل زد
<alimj> خوب. عالیه
<abolfazl> کنترل زد قطع میکنه یا میفرسته به بک گراند؟
<alimj> بک گراند
<alimj> باید کنترل سی میزدی
<alimj> fg
<abolfazl> الان داره دانلود میکنه؟
<alimj> بزن بیاد دوباره
<alimj> بعدش با کنترل سی قطع کن
<alimj> فرمان اف جی میاره دوباره فورگراند
<abolfazl> ممنون
<abolfazl> این سایت فیلتر بود که داشت دانلود میکرد دیگه؟
<alimj> سایت اوراکل از اون طرف به روی ایران فیلتر است
<abolfazl> اوکی خوب الان چه کنم؟
<alimj> مثلا باید جاوا دانلود کنی
<alimj> یا اینکه تنظیمات مرورگر را ببینی
<alimj> از چه مرورگر اینترنتی استفاده می‌کنی/
<alimj> ؟
<abolfazl> فایرفاکس
<alimj> بلدی تنظیمات رو در خود فایرفاکس یا فاکسی پراکسی وارد کنی؟
<abolfazl> چه جوری یه بسته رو دانلود کنم با این؟
<abolfazl> نه :|
<alimj> ببین اینجوری:
<alimj> sudo proxychains apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<alimj> ببین میشه؟
<abolfazl> هشت رو بگیرم؟
<alimj> هر کدوم رو که دوست داشتی
<abolfazl> راستی هر دفعه که سیستم خاموش روشن میشه چی بزنم؟
<alimj> هیچی
<alimj> شاید این:
<alimj> sudo service tor start
<abolfazl> همین؟
<alimj> و قبل از فرمانهای که فیلتر شکن بخواهند:
<alimj> sudo proxychains
<alimj> ولی کارهای دیگری هم میشه کرد
<alimj> اون داره نصب میشه؟
<abolfazl> داره دانلود میشه انگار
<alimj> خوب. عصر اگر بودی، یک سری کارها رو باید درست کنیم
<abolfazl> خیلی یواشه :)
<abolfazl> باشه
<abolfazl> ممنون
<alimj> مثلا فرمان پراکسی چین نباید سودو بخواهد
<alimj> یا اینکه چجوری پولیپو رو تنظیم کنیم
<alimj> و بقیه
<alimj> من الان باید برم
<abolfazl> این اگه قطع کنم بعدا از ادامه دانلود میکنه؟
<alimj> به شرط اینکه همین فرمان رو دوباره بزنی
<alimj> sudo proxychains apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<abolfazl> با چی قطع کنم؟
<abolfazl> کنترل سی
<abolfazl> ؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> کنترل سی
<abolfazl> ممنون
<alimj> خواهش
<abolfazl> خیلی مزاحم شدم
<alimj> پس من فعلا برم
<abolfazl> فعلا
<alimj> نه اصلا
<alimj> فعلا خداحافظ
<abolfazl> خدافظ
<abolfazl> سلام کسی هس؟
<kolo> salaam
<kolo> Is there any free service better than http://freedns.afraid.org/ for DNS serving? (I want set the host dns ips for my  domain)
<abolfazl> سلام
<kolo> hi
<abolfazl> چه جوری سرویس تور رو روشن کنم؟
<abolfazl> یادم اومد
<abolfazl> :)
<abolfazl1> h
<alimj1> عصر به خیر
<abolfazl> سلام
<abolfazl> یه چیز من الان میخوام اندروید استودیو نصب کنم که فکرکنم سه چهار ساعتی طول بکشه اگه الان بخوام تنظیماتی که میگید رو انجام بدم مشکلی \یش نمیاد برای نصب
<abolfazl> ؟
<alimj> نه
<alimj> مشکلی پیش نمی‌آید
<abolfazl> خب چه کار کنیم
<alimj> sudo nano /etc/polipo/config
<alimj> بعدش خطی رو پیدا کن که با این شروع می‌شود:
<alimj> proxyPort =
<alimj> ببین عدد جلوش چی است
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14731323/
<abolfazl> نیست
<alimj> همه خطاش همین بود؟
<alimj> فقط ۵ خط داشت؟
<abolfazl> اره
<alimj> خوبه
<alimj> پس این کار رو بکن. این خط‌ها رو اضافه کن
<alimj> یک خط رو اینجوری اصلاح کن:
<alimj> allowedClients = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.0/24
<alimj> خط دوم می‌شود
<alimj> این خط رو اضافه کن:
<alimj> proxyPort = 8123
<abolfazl> انجام شد
<alimj> این هم برای محکم کاری اضافه کن:
<alimj> proxyName = "localhost"
<abolfazl> ok
<alimj> آخرش با کنترل ایکس و کلید وای
<alimj> فایل رو ذخیره کن و خارج شو
<alimj> بعدش:
<abolfazl> خارج شدم
<alimj> sudo service polipo restart
<abolfazl> زدم رفت خط بعد
<alimj> خوبه
<alimj> حالا امتحان کنیم
<alimj> اولش بهتره یک فایل که در حال معمولی نمیشه و فیلتره رو امتحان کنیم
<alimj> همون مثال صبح
<alimj> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.14/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.14-105127.vbox-extpack
<alimj> این باید نشه
<alimj> باید پیغام بده:
<abolfazl> نشد
<alimj> 2016-01-30 17:23:30 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<abolfazl> اره
<alimj> خوب. حالا این دستور:
<alimj> export http_proxy="http://localhost:8123"
<alimj> بعدش دوباره:
<alimj> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.14/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.14-105127.vbox-extpack
<abolfazl> داشت دان میکرد
<abolfazl> دستور اولی چه کار کرد؟
<alimj> دستور اول یک متغییر پوسته کاربر را ذخیره می‌کند
<alimj> به نام:
<alimj> http_proxy
<alimj> و مقدار زیر را به آن می‌دهد
<alimj> http://localhost:8123
<abolfazl> اوکی
<alimj> برنامه‌هایی مثل
<alimj> apt, apt-get, wget, aria2c, ....
<alimj> این متغییر را می‌شناسند
<alimj> و اگر مقدار آن خالی نباشد، به جای اتصال مستقیم به اینترنت، سعی میکنند از پراکسی تنظیم شده استفاد کند
<alimj> آدرس و پورت تنظیم شده، آدرس و پورت پولیپو است
<alimj> در واقع اطلاعات این مسیر را طی می‌کند:
<alimj> Internet <=> tor_exit_nod <=> tor_relay(s) <=> tor_entry_nod <=> obfs_nod <=> your_tor_installation <=> polipo <=> your_program
<alimj> برنامه شما تقاضایی را به پولیپو می‌فرستند (چونکه برنامه شما خودش از پراکسی سوکس پشتیبانی نمی‌کند)
<alimj> پولیپو آن را با پروتوکل سوکس از تور می‌خواند
<alimj> تور به یک آی پی او بی اف اس وصل می‌شود
<alimj> این مرحله در ایران لازم است
<alimj> او بی اف اس به شکلی وانمود می‌کند که اطلاعات معمولی است و سر فیلتر مخابرات گول می‌مالد
<alimj> او بی اف اس آن را به یک ورودی شبکه جهانی تور می‌فرستد
<alimj> این اطلاعات از چندین رله تور می‌گذرد
<alimj> در نهایت از یک خروجی تور درخواست برای سایت مورد نظر ارسال می‌شود
<alimj> و پاسخ از همین مسیر بر می‌گردد
<abolfazl> فکر کنم فهمیدم :)
<alimj> سایت مقصد، آی پی شما را نمی‌میبیند و فکر میکند که آی پی شما، آی پی خروجی تور است
<alimj> بعضی برنامه‌ها امکان صحبت مستقیم با تور را دارند
<alimj> مثل فایرفاکس
<alimj> یا کروم
<alimj> ولی بعضی ندارند
<abolfazl> خب اگه سایتا همه ی ای \ی های خروجی تور را ببندن چی؟
<abolfazl> این امکان هس؟
<alimj> تور صدها خروجی دارد
<alimj> هر بار شما از یک خروجی خارج می‌شوید
<alimj> بعضی از سایتها آنها سعی می‌کنند رد آنها را بگیرند و مصدود کنند
<alimj> می‌توانم مثال بزنم
<alimj> ti.com
<alimj> تگزاس اینسترومنس
<alimj> با توجه به بالا بودن ترافیک تور، بعضی از سایتها فکر می‌کنند که از آن آی پی دارد به آنها حمله می‌شود
<alimj> و کاپچا نشان می‌دهند
<alimj> Captcha
<abolfazl> چی هس؟
<alimj> از آن عکسها که باید نوشته داخلش را تشخیص بدهید
<alimj> مثل ورودی بانکها
<abolfazl> اهاهن
<abolfazl> گفتم با تور بروز چرا هی ازم سوال می\رسه
<alimj> در ضمن، من صبح در تنظیمات فایل تورک یک کار خفن گفتم که شما انجام دادید
<alimj> این خطوط:
<alimj> ExitNodes {us},{uk},{ca}
<alimj> StrictNodes 1
<alimj> در اینجا ما کاری کردیم که باعث می‌شود فقط از خروجی‌های تور در آمریکا، انگلیس و کانادا استفاده شود
<abolfazl> خط بعد چی؟
<alimj> اینجوری همه سایتها فکر می‌کنند شما از یکی از این کشورها هستید
<alimj> این دو خط با هم هستند
<alimj> دیگه گوگل آلمان، فرانسه یا بلژیک واز نمی‌شود
<abolfazl> الان چی جوری فایر فاکس رو به تور وصل کنم؟
<alimj> این آدرس رو در یک تب جدید بزنید:
<alimj> about:preferences#advanced
<alimj> ببخشید
<alimj> about : preferences#advanced
<alimj> ولی شما فاصله قبل و بعد از : را حذف کنید
<alimj> یا اینکه اون علامت مربع رو بزنید، بعدش آپشن (به شکل چرخ دنده)
<alimj> بعدش تب نت ورک
<abolfazl> سلام
<abolfazl> هستید
<abolfazl> مشکل \یش اومد
<alimj> چی شد؟
<abolfazl> نمیدونم یهو \یغام نمیفرستاد
<abolfazl> رفتم به اون تب
<alimj> خوب او بالا نوشته نت وورک
<alimj> General - Data Choices - Network - update - certificates
<alimj> ما نت وورک را می‌خواهیم
<abolfazl> \یدا کردم
<abolfazl> توی تب ادونس بود
<alimj> خوب جلوی:
<alimj> Configure how Firefox connects to the Internet
<alimj> Settings...
<abolfazl> زدم \نجره باز شد
<alimj> بدیش اینکه که اگر داری با همین مرورگر با من چت می‌کنی، نمی‌تونی کادر رو که باز کردی به چت ادامه بدی
<alimj> با همین مرورگر داری چت می‌کنی/
<alimj> ؟
<alimj> تنظیمات پراکسی مشخصه
<alimj> برای پویپو میشه
<alimj> 127.0.0.1 و پورت
<alimj> 8123
<alimj> برای ارتباط مستقیم با تور میشه
<alimj> 127.0.0.1 و پورت
<alimj> 9050
<alimj> ولی پولیپو رو بایت در کادر اول بگذاری و تو رو در کادر اخر
<alimj> فقط به یکیش احتیاج هست
<abolfazl_> نمیدونم چرا هی قطع میشه
<alimj> فقط یک برازر داری؟
<abolfazl_> الان اون \نجره جلوم
<abolfazl_> اره
<abolfazl_> همینه
<alimj> یکی دیگه هم نصب کن
<alimj> sudo apt-get install chromium
<alimj> این در واقع همون کروم هستش
<abolfazl_> برنامه برای irc نداریم؟
<abolfazl_> بشه جدا چت کرد؟
<alimj> تا دلت بخواهد در اوبونتو هست
<abolfazl_> خوبش چیه؟
<alimj> چند منظوره اینه:
<abolfazl_> سبک هم باشه
<alimj> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<abolfazl_> نتم خرابه
<abolfazl_> حجمش کمه؟
<alimj> به نسبت کم است
<alimj> این سایت هم یادت باشه:
<alimj> http://alternativeto.net/software/pidgin/?platform=linux
<abolfazl_> همینو زدم داره میگیره
<alimj> معادل هر برنامه در ویندوز را که خواستی، برو اینجا ببین در لینوکس براش چی هست
<abolfazl_> خودتون از این استفاده میکنید
<abolfazl_> ؟
<abolfazl_> باشه
<abolfazl_> ؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> خودم من از این استفاده می‌کنم
<alimj> چونکه گوگل و یاهو رو هم جواب می‌دهد
<alimj> با هزار جور پروتکل دیگه
<abolfazl_> چه جوری راش بندازم؟
<alimj> گرافیکیه. آیکن داره
<alimj> در لانچر جستجو کن
<alimj> پیداش می‌کنی
<abolfazl_> روش میزنم
<abolfazl_> میزنه اکانت IM نداری
<abolfazl_> میگه برو اکانت منیجز
<alimj> خوب بر
<abolfazl_> منیجر
<alimj> خوب برو
<abolfazl_> کجا هس؟
<alimj> بعد اضافه کن
<alimj> Ctrl+A
<abolfazl_> میزنم نمیره
<abolfazl_> همه چیز رو انتخاب میکنه
<alimj> به نظر من، همون برازر دوم رو نصب کن
<alimj> همیشه خوبه که یک برازر برای کارهای با فیلتر شکن و یکی برای بدون فیلتر شکن داشته باشی
<abolfazl_> اون حجمش زیاده بعدا میگرم
<abolfazl_> الان \یدا میکنم
<alimj> ببین در این عکس:
<alimj> http://bayanbox.ir/view/1431088964836053926/243-9.png
<alimj> دیدی/
<alimj> دیدی؟
<abolfazl_> اره
<alimj> خوب پس اول دقیق گوش بده. بعدش انجام بده
<abolfazl_> باشه
<alimj> چونکه اگر انجام بدی، وسط کار قطع میشی
<alimj> تا این کادر رفته بودی دیگه؟
<abolfazl_> اره
<alimj> باید از سیستم بزاری رو منوآل
<alimj> بعدش باید
<alimj> Socks Host : 127.0.0.1
<alimj> پورت جلوش هم میشه:
<alimj> 9050
<alimj> و همین
<abolfazl_> تمام؟
<alimj> نیازی به ریستارت کردن برازر نیست
<alimj> ولی چت قطع می‌شود
<alimj> حالا انجام بده ببینم می‌تونی؟
<abolfazl_> :)
<abolfazl_> باشه
<alimj> با فیلتر شکنی؟
<abolfazl> سیستم
<abolfazl> وقتی گذاشتم روی دستی و کاراش رو کردم و اوکی زدم قطع شدم دیگه هم نمیتونستم بیام تو
<abolfazl> دوباره گذاشتم رو سیسیتم
<alimj> در ضمن. وقتی که با تور میای، بعضی از شبکه‌های چت آی ار سی بدون رجیستر شدن راه نمی‌دن
<alimj> ولی سایت فیسبوک یا مشابه رفتی؟
<abolfazl> اصلا قسمت ورود رو لود نکرد
<abolfazl> الان تست میکنم
<alimj> تست کن
<alimj> یک سایت فیلتر
<abolfazl_>  فیسبوک میره
<abolfazl_> اما اینجا نمیتونم بیام
<alimj> خوب. چند راه داری
<abolfazl_> باید بزارم روی سیستمی
<alimj> یا اینکه اول اینجا رجیستر کنی
<alimj> یا یک برازر دیگه هم داشته باشی
<alimj> یا اینکه یک کلاینت آی آر سی رو تنظیم کنی
<abolfazl_> نه این مسیله نیس
<abolfazl_> همون برنامه که گفتید؟
<alimj> خیلی دیگه هم هست
<abolfazl_> اوکی
<alimj> برای امشب به نظر من کافی است
<alimj> اگر ایراد نداشته باشه من برم چایی درست کنم
<abolfazl_> راستی الان برنامه با همون proxy chains نصب کنم؟
<alimj> کدوم برنامه؟
<abolfazl_> هر برنامه ای با ترمینال
<alimj> خوبی پراکسی چینز اینه که اگر برنامه ترمینال از متغییر سیستمی پراکسی پشتیبانی نکنه هم کار می‌کنه
<alimj> تنظیم متغییر سیستمی این مزیت رو داره که یک بار در ترمینال میزنی و حالش رو میبری
<abolfazl_> ممنون
<alimj> هر کدوم که دوست داشتی
<abolfazl_> اونو بزنم توی ترمینال هم فعاله ؟
<abolfazl_> فیلتر شکن؟
<alimj> برای ۹۰ درصد برنامه ها
<abolfazl_> ممنون
<alimj> خواهش
<alimj> این دستور بود:
<alimj> export http_proxy="http://localhost:8123"
<alimj> یک چیز دیگه
<abolfazl_> شما بفرمایید خیلی مزاحم شدم
<alimj> خواهش
<alimj> همیشه به یاد داشته باش که چه در ویندوز، چه در لینوکس و چه در اپل مکینتاش
<alimj> localhost = 127.0.0.1
<alimj> با هم فرقی ندارند
<alimj> یعنی اگر بزنی
<alimj> ping localhost
<alimj> آی پیش میشه
<alimj> 127.0.0.1
<abolfazl_> اوکی
<alimj> این مورد را با خاطر داشته باش
<abolfazl_> باشه
<alimj> خوب من برم
<alimj> فعلا
<abolfazl_> فعلا
<abolfzl> ...
<alimj> خوبه. مثل اینکه کلاینت رو تنظیم کردی
<abolfzl> اره
<abolfzl> اما هنوز مهمانم
<abolfzl> باز حساب کاربری درست کنم
<alimj> آره. بلدی؟
<abolfzl> نمیدونم یه سری اراجیف توی سایت freenode  بود
<abolfzl> اما چیزی نمفهمیدم:)
<abolfzl> یه لحظه رفتم بیرون
<abolfzl> بلدید؟
<alimj> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<abolfzl> همینارو میگم خوندم
<abolfzl> چیز خاصی نفهمیدم
<abolfzl> الان سرور هم روی ubuntu.com تنظیمه
<alimj> سرور چی؟
<abolfzl> توی قسمت اکانتام که برای irc هست اونجا که نوشته سرور  جلوش نوشتم ubuntu.com
<abolfzl> irc.ubuntu.com
<abolfzl> هستید؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> این فرمان رو بزن:
<alimj> host irc.ubuntu.com
<abolfzl> توی ترمینال؟
<alimj> بله
<abolfzl> irc.ubuntu.com has address 62.231.75.133
<abolfzl> Host irc.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<alimj> خوب این فرمان:
<alimj> dig irc.ubuntu.com
<alimj> دیدی؟در واقع آی آر سی دات اوبونتو دات کام یک شورت کات به فری نود است
<abolfzl> شرمنده من یکم دیر میگیرم چه جوری میشه از این فهمید؟
<abolfzl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14734059/
<alimj> از اون نمیشه
<alimj> در ترمینالی که هشتی پراکسی ست کردی/
<alimj> ؟
<abolfzl> نه
<abolfzl> \راکسی توی یه ترمینال دیگس
<alimj> این رو بزن:
<alimj> dig @4.2.2.4 irc.ubuntu.com
<alimj> یا این:
<alimj> dig @8.8.8.8 irc.ubuntu.com
<alimj> در واقع ما از دی ان اس گوگل یا یک شرکت دیگه داریم می‌پرسیم که آدرس آی آر سی دات اوبونتو دات کام به کجا ختم می‌شود
<abolfzl> دی ان اس چیه؟
<alimj> در اینترنت کامپیوترها با آی پی به هم وصل می‌شوند
<alimj> وقتی شما میزنی گوگل دات کام، دی ان اس آن آدرس را به آی پی ترجمه می‌کند
<alimj> یا مثلا وقتی میزنی فسیبوک دات کام
<alimj> DNS = Domain Name System
<abolfzl> اهان اوکی
<alimj> بعدش فایرفاکس، کروم یا هر برنامه اینترنتی دیگر با آی پی به سرور مورد نظر وصل می‌شود
<abolfzl> راستی چه جوری نام کاربری فری نود بسازم؟
<alimj> بگذار برای فردا
<alimj> حقیقتش امشب خیلی خسته شدم
<abolfzl> خودم \یدا میکنم
<abolfzl> باشه
<alimj> باشه
<alimj> موفق باشی
<alimj> فعلا
<abolfzl> اینجوری کیفشم بیشتره:)
<alimj> من همیشه اکانت آنلاین است
<abolfzl> فعلا
<alimj> دقیقا
<kolo> Does 'acknowledge' mean 'recognize' here?
<kolo> acknowledge (LONGMAN Dictionary): 2. RECOGNIZE STH’S IMPORTANCE [usually passive] if people acknowledge something, they recognize how good or important it is
<kolo> acknowledge something as something
<kolo> ex: The film festival is acknowledged as an event of international importance.
<kolo> هی، سلام
<kolo> شماها از چه دیکشنری استفاده می کنید؟
<kolo> wiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzz
<farooghkz> سلام.سوال در مورد ‏IRC‏ هم جزو موضوع این کانال حساب میشه؟
<kolo> Y
<kolo> why not?
<kolo> وقت بیکاریم و سوالی نیست، همه چی موضوع کانال حساب میشه
<kolo> ؛وقتی؛
<kolo> این سایت برای شما باز میشه: http://www.merriam-webster.com/ ؟
<senaps_> سلام..... دوستان کسی ایمکس بلده؟ چطوری میتونم طول خط ها رو افزایش بدم؟! فک کنم الان روی ۴۰-۵۰ تا کاراکتر باشه!‌میخوام بزارم روی ۸۰ کاراکتر....
<kolo> #emacs
<kolo> ساری، من ایمکس کار نکردم. با ننو کار میکنم. شاید بقیه بلد باشند
<kolo> حالا این طول خط یعنی چی؟
<senaps_> تعداد کاراکتر هایی که توی هر خط وارد میشه.... :)
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> چیکار کنم کانال ‏IRC‏ خودم چهار تا مشتری داشته باشه؟
<kolo> چه کانالی؟
<kolo> farooghkz: ^
<farooghkz> کانال خودمه واس وبلاگ خودم ساختمش
<kolo> بلاگ شخصی مگه کانال می خواد؟! کامیونیتی ها آی آرسی دارند؟
<kolo> کامیونیتی ها آی آرسی دارند
<kolo> برای بلاگ شخصی می تونید کانال تلگرام داشته باشید
<farooghkz> داخلش مطالب کامپیوتری مینویسیم و تا جای ممکن مشکلات کامپیوتری رو حل میکنیم.همچنین موارد زیر هم هست
<farooghkz> آموزش(برنامه نویسی،ترفند،کرک،...)،دانلود،
<kolo> این کار آی آر سی نیست
<kolo> آی آر سی برای چت ساخته شده. یک چت کلاسیک
<kolo> سوال - جواب
<kolo> کانال تلگرام بسازید
<farooghkz> کانال آی آر سی هم واس صحبت در مورد هموناس.مثلا طرف میاد تو کانال آی آر سی واس حل مشکل کامپیوتریش
<kolo> گفتم که؛ اینجور چیزا حول حوش کامیونیتی ها شکل میگیره
<farooghkz> کانال تلگرام هم داریم
<kolo> مثلا کامیونیتی پایتون آی آر سی پایتون میزنه
<kolo> کانال های آی آر سی،به زبان دیگه: تخصصی اند
<farooghkz> بیشتر بگید
<kolo> یه چیز عام که همه چی توش باشه، شلم‌شوربایی میشه مثل سایتهای دانلود ایرانی که می آر سی نیست
<farooghkz> چیز عام؟
<kolo> مشکلات کامپیوتری،
<kolo> آموزش برنامه نویسی،ترفند،کرک
<kolo> یعنی یه چی که توش همه چی باشه: یزنامه نویسی، کرک ویندوز لینوکس شبکه آشپزی و...
<kolo> = عام
<farooghkz> گرفتم
<farooghkz> خب اگر موضوع رو محدود کنم چی؟
<farooghkz> مثلا فقط واس حل مشکلات کامپیوتری
<kolo> به مثلا؟
<kolo> موضوعی گسترده تر از حل مشکلات کامپیوتری وجود دار!؟
<kolo> داره
<farooghkz> راست میگی
<kolo> در مورد این نحوه وبلاگ نویسی:
<kolo> فایده نداره! اشباع شده. بهتره به عضوی از تیم های دیگه بشید
<farooghkz> آره.
<kolo> اینطوری هم مسئولیت فنی مدیریت سایت از دوشت برداشته میشه
<kolo> و هم:
<farooghkz> ولی پیدا نکردم
<kolo> با تمرکز روی نوشتن می تونی یک فعال این حوزه بشی: می تونه شغل باشه
<kolo> باید رزومه جمع کنی. حوزه تخصصی ات رو روی سایتهای فنی و توئییتر به رخ بکشی
<kolo> تخصصی روی یک چیز کار کنی
<kolo> و بعد رزومه ات رو برای سایتهای معروف تو اون حوزه بفرستی
<farooghkz> رزومه؟ندارم
<kolo> مثلا می تونی تواناییت در ترجمه اخبار آی تی رو به عنوان رزومه جمع کنی
<kolo> از یک جایی باید شروع کنی
<kolo> همه سایتها رزومه نمی خوان
<kolo> همین سایتها می تونند رزومه ات برای سایتهای بزرگتر که پول می دن بشن
<kolo> مثلا توی سایت زیر شروع کن به فعالیت
<farooghkz> بزار ببینم چی دارم بعد بگو بنظرت کجا میگیرنم
<kolo> http://nerdnews.ir
<kolo> زبان انگلیسیت خوبه؟
<kolo> وقت آزاد داری؟
<kolo> اخبار تکنولوژی رو دنبال میکنی؟
<farooghkz> شرمنده تو سایتی ک مربوط به اخبار هست نمیتونم نویسنده شم
<farooghkz> زبان انگلیسیم خوبه مشکل اینه ک اینترنت ندارم
<kolo> مثال زدم
<farooghkz> لول
<kolo> So, you're not a part of world! you're alone!!!
<farooghkz> yes
<farooghkz> i agree
<farooghkz> but i cant do anything
<kolo> نه، ولی این نمی تونه مشکل بزرگی باشه. آدم های متخصص همه جا، جا دارند. روس یک چیزی تخصصی کار کن. مقاله براش بنویس
<farooghkz> LOL
<kolo> روی
<abolfzl123> سلام
<kolo> hi
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> i know python,c,cpp,c#,eng,brainf*ck. also a little of linux
<kolo> خوب به سایتهایی که روی اینها تمرکز دارند بپیوند
<abolfzl123> براین ف*ک چیه :)
<kolo> abolfzl123: https://www.quora.com/Which-is-the-most-difficult-programming-language-to-learn-and-why
<farooghkz> زبان مغز خوریه!
<farooghkz> ی کد ب ا7 زبان ک تمام کاراکتر های اسکی رو چاپ میکنه
<farooghkz> +[.+]
<farooghkz> قبلا ی وبلاگ داشتم در مورد برنامه نویسی ک ب جاهای خوبی رسیده بود
<farooghkz> البته هنوزم دارمش
<abolfzl123> یه نگاه به ویکی انداختم عجب چیز بیخودیه...
<abolfzl123> البته من نفهمیدم
<abolfzl123> که اینجور میگم
<abolfzl123> به کسی بر نخوره
<kolo> دوره وبلاگ های  فنی تکی گذشته - نگاه که بکنی اکثر موفق ها تیمی اداره میشن و عموما یک بیزنس پلن ه مدارند
<kolo> هم دارند
<farooghkz> ماه گذشته حدود سیصد مگ ازش دانلود شده.طی دو یا سه ماه گذشته سیر صعودی داشت
<kolo> چند بازدید آی پی منحصر به فرد؟
<farooghkz> منظورت خواننده واقعی هست؟
<kolo> خودت که ۳۰ بار به سایتت سر بزنی میشه ۳۰۰ مگ
<farooghkz> نه اون دانلود نه.دانلود فایل از روی هاست دانلود
<kolo> اگر جدی هستی، پس روش واقعا کار کن. پس سعی کن تیم خودت رو جمع کنی :)
<farooghkz> جمعا چدود 3000 تا بازدید واقعی داره و روزانه هم حدود 20 نفر خواننده
<kolo> abolfzl123:  پس باید اینو ببینی
<kolo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_%28programming_language%29
<abolfzl123> kolo:داشتم اینم میخوندم:)
<abolfzl123> جاوا بهتره فکر کنم
<farooghkz> وایت اسپیس ک دیگه از برین اف هم بدتره
<abolfzl123> الان هم کاربرد داره؟
<farooghkz> تیم خودم رو؟
<farooghkz> امکاناتش رو ندارم
<farooghkz> جاوا زبان خوبیه.احتمالا در آینده یادش بگیرم :>
<abolfzl123> وایت اس\یس کاربرد داره الان؟
<farooghkz> لول
<abolfzl123> :|
<abolfzl123> چی شده؟
<farooghkz> نه نداره.برین اف هم نداره
<farooghkz> لول
<abolfzl123> اهان
<farooghkz> مگه کسی هم میتونه با این زبان ها برنامه بنویسه؟
<abolfzl123> نمیدونم من که الان افتخار اشنایی رو باهاشون داشتم
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> برو در مورد زبان های برنامه نویسی مجرمانه بخون
<farooghkz> داخل انجمن فارسی اوبونتو هم در موردشون مطلب هست
<abolfzl123> حتما الان که چشام باز نمیشه
<abolfzl123> راستی ادرس وبلاگتون چیه؟
<farooghkz> چطو؟
<farooghkz> کدوم وبلاگ؟
<abolfzl123> همون که بالا گفتید
<abolfzl123> همین جوری یه سر بزنیم
<abolfzl123> :)
<farooghkz> در مورد برنامه نویسی؟
<abolfzl123> اره
<farooghkz> learnprogramming.blog.ir
<farooghkz> چیز زیادی بلد نیستم اما هر چقد تونستم مطلب نوشتم
<farooghkz> brb 10min
<farooghkz> or maybe 15min
<abolfzl123> باشه
<abolfzl123> منم برم دارم میمرم :) فردا میام
<abolfzl123> فعلا
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-31
<abolfzl123> سلام
<abolfzl123> سلام
<abolfzl123> کسی هس؟
<abolfzl123> کسی هس؟
<alimj> سلام. من هستم ولی دارم میرم بیرون
<abolfzl123> باشه \س غروب
<bluesky> salam
<bluesky> man vaghti wireless laptop am roshan hast be tor khodkar system shoro be download filehaye update mikone!!!
<bluesky> chetor mishe cancel kard?
<alimj> bluesky: https://www.garron.me/images/2012-02/ubuntu-update-manager.png
<alimj> Automatic check for updates : Never
<bluesky> alimj: man debian 8 daram!
<alimj> این برنامه رو نصب کن:
<alimj> apt-get install nethugs
<alimj> sudo nethugs
<alimj> چک کن ببین چه باینتری داره از اینترنت استفاده می‌کند
<alimj> بدون آنکه بدانی برای چه از اینترنت داره استفاده می‌شود، کار زیادی نمی‌توانی بکنی
<bluesky> nethugs??
<bluesky> tooye repository ha nist?
<alimj> ببخشید
<alimj> nethogs
<bluesky> khahesh
<alimj> bluesky: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-out-what-process-is-using-bandwidth/
<alimj> ببخشید. من باید الان برم. ببینید که چی داره اینترنت رو میبلعد. بعدش باید تصمیم گرفت
<alimj> فعلا
<bluesky> mamnoon
<bluesky> bebakhshid man nethogs ro nasb kardam vali nemidoonam kodom process dare teraffic masraf mikoneh?
<bluesky> vaghti package updater ro baz mikonam, process /usr/lib/methods/http shoro be masraf mikone?
<bluesky> agar ba ye account dg vared besham ham ba dastresi root shoro be update mikoneh?!!!
<farooghkz> چرا کانال های ایرانی انقدر خلوتن؟
<farooghkz> چون هیچ کس نمیدونه آی آر سی چیه
<abolfazl123> سلام کسی هس؟
<mer30> sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu
<alimj> Wot!
<MasterPiece> mer30, mer30 !
<alimj> farooghkz: حتی خیلی از کانالهای خارجی هم خلوت هستند. خیلی وقتها باید خیلی صبر کرد تا جواب گرفت
<farooghkz> من چیزی گفتم؟
<alimj> (5:56:21 PM) farooghkz: چرا کانال های ایرانی انقدر خلوتن؟
<alimj> (5:56:49 PM) farooghkz: چون هیچ کس نمیدونه آی آر سی چیه
<farooghkz> منظورم این بود ک کانال های ایرانی خیلی خلوت ترند چون هیچ کس نمیدونه آی آر سی چی هست
<farooghkz> خداحافظ.
<rockrazipour> سلام دوستان
<MasterPiece> alimj, Like
<alimj> Hi MasterPiece
<MasterPiece> alimj, Hi :)
<alimj> Like what? ;-)
<MasterPiece> "Like" your answer after a lot of hours :D
<MasterPiece> Exactly IRC Behavior ;)
<alimj> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-23
<aria> سلام
<Guest25872> !
<shangul> psychicist, shoma az iran naboodid am'ma farsi midoonestid, dorost?
<alipc>  Does amd-gpu supports radeon hd8750 graphics card?
<shangul> alipc, how about asking in #ubuntu?
<psychicist> shangul, are man az hollandam va farsi zabane madarim nist, ama baladam
<shangul> as you see here's empty
<shangul> psychicist, arabic ham baladi na?
<alipc> سلام
<alipc> من یه لپ تاپ دل دارم با گرافیک هیبرید. amd hd8670  و intel پیش فرض اینتل فعاله من مبخوام amd  فعال باشه
<alipc> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<shangul> سلام
<shangul> نه!
<shangul> (حداقل من)
<alipc> ممنون از شما
<shangul> heh
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-24
<shangul> wow
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-25
<mrz1> slm dostan mn jadidan varede donyaye linux shudm va donbal ye client baraye tanzimaate proxy migardam ye chizi mesle cisco any connect age mishe raahnamayi konid
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-26
<iton> salam aya estefade az ext4 rooye USB sahih hast ?! behtar nist be ntfs taghir dade beshe ?
<thrall> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-27
<seyyed> سلام
<seyyed> اوبونتو tls آپدیت داره؟
<seyyed> هست کسی؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-23
<lins> سلام
<lins> جمیعا کسخل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
<mm8990> \hehp
<mm8990> \help
<mm8990> \سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-24
<arsam> hi dear
<arkidie> hdk[h ;sd kdsj?
<arkidie> :\
<arkidie> اینجا کسی نیست؟
<arkidie> اینجا فقط منم و من
<arkidie> !!!!
<arkidie> امتحان می کنیم ...یک دو س
<arkidie> *سه
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-25
<mmj> hello every one
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-26
<Nima> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-27
<alocer> salam
<Spider_> chetorid baro bax :)
<alocer> che ajab yeki peidash  should :)
<alocer> in kanal bot nadare ?
<danialbehzadi> alocer: lubotu3, ubuntulog
<reza_> سلام
<Spider_> salam baro bax
<Mohammad> سلام
<Mohammad> کسی هس
<Guest74847> سلااااام
<camidyar> سلام
<camidyar> من مشکل ورود دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-21
<ramin> سلام
<ramin> من یه مشکل تو اجرای مای اسکیول دارم اینم از ارور
<ramin> -- Unit mysql.service has finished shutting down. January 19 23:11:51 ramin-System-Product-Name systemd[1]: mysql.service: Start request repeated too quickly. January 19 23:11:51 ramin-System-Product-Name systemd[1]: mysql.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'. January 19 23:11:51 ramin-System-Product-Name systemd[1]: Failed to start MySQL Community Server. -- Subject: Unit mysql.service has failed -- Defined-By: systemd -- Suppor
<SaleH> t
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-22
<erick> سلام ، آیا امکان دارد که در اوبونتو یا توزیعهای دیگر لینوکس بتوان تمام پکیجهای هک را اضافه کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-24
<Hello> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-27
<xdlksm> slm
<xdlksm> oojda
<xdlksm> ada bada
#ubuntu-ir 2020-01-22
<ssssssss> salam
